#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Сострадание как критерий ригпа

## Шагдар

Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?
(Сострадание - это когда вырезают сердце, а выступают слёзы сострадания к убийцам.)
Является ли сила сострадания критерием ригпа, как Вы считаете?

----------


## Legba

> Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?
> (Сострадание - это когда вырезают сердце, а выступают слёзы сострадания к убийцам.)
> Является ли сила сострадания критерием ригпа, как Вы считаете?


Мммм... Чего-то все в кучу. Сострадание - только один фактор из 4 безмерных.
Из 4 безмерных получается уже Бодхичитта.
А там уж и Бхуми забрезжат.)) 
Не встречал такого термина как "сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми" - как это вообще измерить?
И почему именно сострадание - а не скажем сорадование, разве сорадоваться проще? ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Не встречал такого термина как "сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми" - как это вообще измерить?


Как чем, сострадометром  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (12.11.2011), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?
> (Сострадание - это когда вырезают сердце, а выступают слёзы сострадания к убийцам.)
> Является ли сила сострадания критерием ригпа, как Вы считаете?


Может это поможет Вам найти ответ на свой вопрос:

" ригпа – это составляющая природы будды, и, согласно дзогчен, оно обладает всеми достоинствами (yon-tan, качества будды), такими как всеведение и всеобъемлющее сострадание. Ригпа подобно солнцу: как солнце не может существовать отдельно от своих качеств – тепла и света, – так и ригпа не может существовать отдельно от качеств будды.

Таким образом, когда в медитации мы получаем доступ к сущностному ригпа и оно начинает полноценно функционировать, нет необходимости добавлять к нему  качества будды. Нам не нужно дополнительно задействовать такие состояния ума, как всеведущее осознавание или всеобъемлющее сострадание. Все эти качества уже присутствуют, естественно и спонтанно (lhun-grub). "

Введение в дзогчен
Александр Берзин

----------

Legba (12.11.2011), Pema Sonam (18.11.2011), Оскольд (14.04.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.11.2011), Шагдар (13.11.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Как чем, сострадометром


Так полагать не совсем верно.
СострадОМЕТР уместен для измерения состраДИЯ. 
А для измерения сострадания нужен состраДАНИЕМЕТР.

----------


## Sadhak

> Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?


Думаю, это не критерий. Сострадание это качество и свойство ума. Ригпа по определению к уму никак не относится. Да и вообще - все благие качества естественно проявляются при отсутствии неблагих, т.е. просто отсутствие неблагих уже означает их присутствие, если мы только имеем в виду естественно и спонтанно проявляющиеся свойства, а не вымученно и искуственно поддерживаемые дисциплиной, моралью или какой-либо другой мотивацией.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Ригпа по определению к уму никак не относится." - К чему относиться ригпа? Ригпа вне ума?

----------


## Sadhak

> К чему относиться ригпа? Ригпа вне ума?


Вне, в том смысле что не является ни самим умом, ни его продуктом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?
> 
> Является ли сила сострадания критерием ригпа, как Вы считаете?


Полагаю, что в ригпа сострадание является маскимальным. Но при этом не концептуальным. И поэтому степень интенсивности его определить нельзя. Оно просто ЕСТЬ. Как спонтанное свойство. 

Полагаю также, что как только вы начинаете мерять степень сострадания, - вы уже не в ригпа.

Полагаю также, что при пребывании в ригпа уже рыдать от сострадания необязательно. :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Может это поможет Вам найти ответ на свой вопрос:
> 
> " ригпа – это составляющая природы будды, и, согласно дзогчен, оно обладает всеми достоинствами (yon-tan, качества будды), такими как всеведение и всеобъемлющее сострадание. Ригпа подобно солнцу: как солнце не может существовать отдельно от своих качеств – тепла и света, – так и ригпа не может существовать отдельно от качеств будды.
> 
> Таким образом, когда в медитации мы получаем доступ к сущностному ригпа и оно начинает полноценно функционировать, нет необходимости добавлять к нему  качества будды. Нам не нужно дополнительно задействовать такие состояния ума, как всеведущее осознавание или всеобъемлющее сострадание. Все эти качества уже присутствуют, естественно и спонтанно (lhun-grub). "
> 
> Введение в дзогчен
> Александр Берзин


Спасибо за цитату!

Если это Абсолютная Бодхичитта, сострадание в ригпа не может уступать состраданию Бодхисаттвы (сила которого больше, чем у Архата). Значит, всё то, что касается сострадания на 1-м бхуми (минимум), должно быть налицо в ригпа. Даже законченные мерзавцы должны восприниматься, подобно родным детям. Если же такого вдруг не наблюдается (как у меня) - нет и ригпа.

----------


## Шагдар

> Не встречал такого термина как "сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми" - как это вообще измерить?


Да очень просто. Смотрите на улыбающегося Чикатило - и чувствуете, как на глаза наворачиваются слёзы от сострадания к идущему в ады. Если судьба Чикатило Вас особенно не трогает, то очевидно, он Вам безразличен. Не так, как родной ребёнок или мать. 
А вот для Бодхисаттвы все живые - словно дети, в том числе и конченые мрази. 

Знакомый с ригпа не может не быть Бодхисаттвой, т.к. ригпа - Абсолютная Бодхичитта.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пребывающий в состоянии ригпа, думаю, видит пустотность явлений, а также того, кто идет сейчас в ады - в виде будущего Пробужденного существа. 

Поэтому, если какое-то существо уже умирает, и ему помочь в этой жизни нельзя, - бодхисаттве лишь остается многие жизни создавать с ним кармическую связь и помогать ему копить благие заслуги, через искусные методы. Пока тот не станет сам бодхисаттвой и буддой.

Эмоции тут ни к чему. Разве что, что кому-то нужна такая внешняя форма. Сострадание должно быть действенным. Когда болеют дети, мать не рыдает, а прежде всего ищет действенный способ им помочь. Когда хирург режет пациента - ему не до рыданий. если он будет слишком эмоционален - оперировать он не сможет.

Откуда вы решили, что пребывающий в ригпа должен рыдать от сострадания? Ну, на первом бхуми он может быть очень чувствительным, думаю :Smilie:  Но на этом уровне он ригпа не удерживает постоянно.

----------

Jamtso (18.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... на глаза наворачиваются слёзы от сострадания ...
> А вот для Бодхисаттвы все живые - словно дети, в том числе и конченые мрази. 
> Знакомый с ригпа не может не быть Бодхисаттвой, т.к. ригпа - Абсолютная Бодхичитта.


Слезы и прочие подобные явления от развития относительной Бодхичитты. Абсолютная бодхичитта не относительная Бодхичитта, возведенная в абсолют, а природа ума.

----------

Jamtso (18.11.2011), Samadhi Undercover (15.11.2011), Sten (22.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Ригпа по определению к уму никак не относится." - К чему относиться ригпа? Ригпа вне ума?


Изначальная мудрость внутри ума или вне ума? Она производится умом или ментальными факторами?
Действия бодхисаттв концептуальны или не совсем? Второе лучше с точки зрения праджня-парамиты расписывать  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Слезы и прочие подобные явления от развития относительной Бодхичитты. Абсолютная бодхичитта не относительная Бодхичитта, возведенная в абсолют, а природа ума.


Абсолютная Бодхичитта не проявляется сразу во всей полноте: есть разница между вхождением в ригпа и достижением джалу.
Как отличить созерцание природы ума от медитации хинаяны? Можно выполнять практики трекчо, тхогел и с хинаянской мотивацией.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Абсолютная Бодхичитта не проявляется сразу во всей полноте: есть разница между вхождением в ригпа и достижением джалу.
> Как отличить приближение к природе ума от медитации хинаяны? Можно выполнять практики трекчо, тхогел и с хинаянской мотивацией.


Боюсь, что вы путаете немного понятия. Приближение к природе ума можно осуществить и с помощью практики счёта дыханий  :Smilie:  Без всякого трекчё и тёгал

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.02.2012)

----------


## Шагдар

> Эмоции тут ни к чему. Разве что, что кому-то нужна такая внешняя форма. Сострадание должно быть действенным. Когда болеют дети, мать не рыдает, а прежде всего ищет действенный способ им помочь.


А почему тогда трудно найти дзогченпа, вовлечённого в благотворительность?
Есть ли хотя бы один, к примеру, здесь: http://www.doctorliza.ru/ ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему тогда трудно найти дзогченпа, вовлечённого в благотворительность?
> Есть ли хотя бы один, к примеру, здесь: http://www.doctorliza.ru/ ?


Вы спутали привычные тенденции в уме и собственно ригпа. Вовлеченност ьв какую-либо деятельность сама по себе показывает обусловленность. Но обусловленность как-то с ригпа мало соотносится

----------


## Шагдар

> Боюсь, что вы путаете немного понятия. Приближение к природе ума можно осуществить и с помощью практики счёта дыханий  Без всякого трекчё и тёгал


Безусловно, хинаяна избавляет от клеш.
В чём же критерий отличия практик Дзогчен - на уровне йогина - от практик хинаяны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Безусловно, хинаяна избавляет от клеш.
> В чём же критерий отличия практик Дзогчен - на уровне йогина - от практик хинаяны?


В том, что хинаяна больше работает на уровне причин, в то время как дзогчен больше работает с уровнем плода. В принципе также работает и жентонг

----------

Сергей Ч (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Вы спутали привычные тенденции в уме и собственно ригпа. Вовлеченност ьв какую-либо деятельность сама по себе показывает обусловленность. Но обусловленность как-то с ригпа мало соотносится


Хинаянист не вовлекается в благотворительность, будучи занят лишь собой и собственным освобождением. 
В чём заключается отличие вкуса Дзогчен от вкуса Хинаяны? Как исключить самообман бесплодным книжным знанием?

----------


## Шагдар

> В том, что хинаяна больше работает на уровне причин, в то время как дзогчен больше работает с уровнем плода. В принципе также работает и жентонг


Мотивация не важна?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мотивация не важна?


Мотивация важна для махаяны. Но ати как-то не особо махаяна. Вдобавок мотивация является желанием, привычкой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

К слову сказать.
Прежде чем обсуждать методы и пр., надо хотя бы немного ознакомиться с воззрением. Вот небольшая цитатка из одного весёлого текста по ати-йоге:
	Воззрение ати-йоги таково. Явленное бытие, циклическое существование и нирвана - устанавливаются без усилий в силу спонтанности и несотворенности как изначальный просветлённый. Хотя и устанавливается подобным образом ати-йога, но Авалокитешвара является совершенным в природе воззрения. [Всё] является украшением проявления изначального просветлённого, естественного проявления и  Авалокитешвары, тела Учения, будучи свободным от принятия и отвержения. Хотя индивидуальные воззрения не соответствуют колеснице, они отмечаются умом как формирующие воззрение, немыслимое и не являемое словами. В воззрении Авалокитешвары [всё] освобождется на собственном уровне без пресечения и установления, принятия и отбрасывания.

Собственно в этом тексте собрания Цамдраг также есть и описание собственно практики на различных уровнях

----------


## Шагдар

> Мотивация важна для махаяны. Но ати как-то не особо махаяна.


 :Smilie: 




> Вдобавок мотивация является желанием, привычкой.


Значит, необязательно быть Бодхисаттвой, чтоб испытывать ригпа?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Значит, необязательно быть Бодхисаттвой, чтоб испытывать ригпа?


Не обязательно носить ярлык

----------


## Карма Палджор

В принципе могу сейчас набросать собственно практику согласно ати-йоге из того же источника. Но это лучше наверное в личку

----------


## Шагдар

> Не обязательно носить ярлык


А Бодхисаттвой нужно быть, без ярлыка?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Бодхисаттвой нужно быть, без ярлыка?


Про это также не сказано  :Smilie:  Сейчас как раз просматривал тексты Лонгченпы на предмет ригпа. Что-то не встретил там слово - бодхисаттва. А вот слова - естественное состояние и природа ума - встретил  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Долго потом придется просить защитников не бить по голове, ну да ладно. Вот цитата оттуда-же практики согласно ати-йоге.
Поищите про сострадание. Есть только про дхармату, зато много.

	Затем следует достоверное разъяснение. Для высших лиц с высшими способностями осуществялется [следующим образом практика] телесной формы Авалокитешвары как Великое Совершенство, ати-йога. В уединенном месте явив собственное тело как [неколебимую] гору, [представляй] что посредством ясности высшей реальности дхарматы, что невозможно описать, [всё] является обширной великой мандалой. Проявления являются мандалой телесной формы. Проявления проявляются и освобождаются сами. Звуки являются мандалой речи. Сами звучат, сами по себе пусты и сами очищаются. Помыслы являются мандалой ума. Мысли сами возникают и сами исчезают. Хотя [существуют] мандалы тела, речи и ума, но высшая реальность пребывает в просветлённом уме. Внешнее и внутреннее явленное бытие является мандалой, бесчастной и неразделимой. В собрании божеств, что изначально совершенно чисты, нет необходимости призывания, посколкьу пребывают изначально. В высшей реальности, дхармате, что изначальна и возникла сама по себе, нет необходимости в подношении торма и подношении даров-подношений. В изначально чистом теле Учения нет необходимости в осуществлении восхвалений и гимнов. В изначально существующей самосветящейся сущости нет необходимости в рецитации или повтрении [мантр]. В совершенно чистом и самовозникшем теле Учения нет необходимости в излучении и растворении в глубоком сосредоточении. Так как пять ядов являются изначальной мудростью, то нет необходимости в предписанной активности. Так как собственный ум является пустотой без прикрас, то нет необходимости в очищении завес и собирании накоплений. Так как являешься изначально просветлённым, то нет необходимости в исполнении молитв-благопожеланий. Так как сам обретаешь собственную силу, то нет необходимости в посвящениях и стадиях. Так как изначально пребываешь в изначальной чистоту и изначальном освобождении, то нет необходимости в защите сердечных обязательств и обетов. Так как изначально у себя обретено всё, то нет необходимости в получении от других действительных достижений. Так как в пространстве высшей реальности-дхарматы проявляется всё многообразие, то нет необходимости в проявлении обусловленных знаков и достижений.

Это текст - Тантра разъяснения достоверных методов практики Великого Сострадания, благородного могущественного Авалокитешвары. подобное говориться и в других текстах по ати. Скоро будет в полном варианте с описанием воззрений и на русском языке. А может и не скоро

----------

Aion (18.11.2011), Pema Sonam (18.11.2011), Sadhak (14.11.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче пишет в книге "Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние": 

"Подлинное, невымышленное сострадание может возникнуть только после того, как мы открыли наше собственное состояние. Наблюдая нашу собственную ограниченность, нашу зависимость, наши конфликты и тому подобное, мы можем истинно осознать страдание других, и тогда наш опыт становится основой, или моделью, для того, чтобы суметь лучше понять окружающих и помочь им. Единственный источник всякого рода доброго дела для других - это осознавание своего собственного состояния. Когда мы знаем, как относиться к себе и что надо делать в нашей собственной ситуации, мы можем реально помочь другим, и чувство сострадания появится само собой, нам не надо будет заставлять себя придерживаться правил поведения, соответствующих той или иной религиозной доктрине."

То сострадание, что в Махаяне может основываться на принятых обетах, в Дзогчен проявляется спонтанно - так можно понять из контекста. Значит то, что справедливо по отношению к Бодхисаттве, справедливо и по отношению к йогину Дзогчен.

----------

Аньезка (30.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *нам не надо будет заставлять себя придерживаться правил поведения, соответствующих той или иной религиозной доктрине."*


Вы сами себе ответили на один из вопросов. Тем более что тут также сказано, что сострадание появится само собой, то есть его специально развивать не стоит. С другой стороны в ламриме есть указание на то, что сострадание является противоядием. Поэтому как метод может использоваться в определенных случаях даже в махаяне, Но не является единственным

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То сострадание, что в Махаяне может основываться на принятых обетах, в Дзогчен проявляется спонтанно - так можно понять из контекста. Значит то, что справедливо по отношению к Бодхисаттве, справедливо и по отношению к йогину Дзогчен.


Это контекст, вырванный из речи одного учителя. Вот только один забавный момент - *слова ригпа или осознавания в данном высказывании - нет*. Соответственно ваш довод - некорректен.

Вдобавок в махаяне также говориться про то, что многие аспекты проявляются не на основании принятых обетов. Но это не относится к прасангике.

----------


## Шагдар

> Так как изначально пребываешь в изначальной чистоту и изначальном освобождении, то нет необходимости в защите сердечных обязательств и обетов.


Если правильно понимаю, это означает спонтанное соответствие намерений и поведения обетам Махаяны и Ваджраяны.  




> Так как в пространстве высшей реальности-дхарматы проявляется всё многообразие, то нет необходимости в проявлении обусловленных знаков и достижений.


И такое спонтанное соответствие (не слёзы и т.д.) - является критерием. 
То есть, уже должна наличествовать мудрая активность ради блага всех живых.

----------


## Шагдар

> Это контекст, вырванный из речи одного учителя. Вот только один забавный момент - *слова ригпа или осознавания в данном высказывании - нет*. Соответственно ваш довод - некорректен.


Думаю, корректен: ведь что за Дзогчен без ригпа? 
Согласно автору книги, практика Дзогчен начинается с прямого ознакомления.
Выходит, состояние ригпа означает спонтанное соответствие обетам Бодхисаттвы, т.е. достижение 1-го бхуми, как минимум.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если правильно понимаю, это означает спонтанное соответствие намерений и поведения обетам Махаяны и Ваджраяны.


Опять пытаетесь перейти к действиям концептуального сознания? 




> То есть, должна наличествовать мудрая активность ради блага всех живых.


Опять предположение, которое явно не присутствует в тексте тантры

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, корректен: ведь что за Дзогчен без ригпа?


Нет. Не корректен. Вы привели высказывание, в котором просто отсутствовало основание. Тема про критерий для ригпа. Или не помните уже?  :Smilie: 




> Согласно автору книги, практика Дзогчен начинается с прямого ознакомления.


Сколько авторов, столько и мнений. Впрочем есть для вас текст тантры не является достаточным основанием, а таковым являются лекции, которые вы цитируете выборочно, то больше ничего добавить нельзя.

----------


## Шагдар

Собственно, я лишь спросил о критериях. 
Не берусь Вас чему-то учить, Filoleg. Ваш ответ я понял так: можно практиковать Дзогчен и пребывать в ригпа, не будучи Бодхисаттвой. Высказывание Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче понимается мной иначе.

----------


## Шагдар

> Впрочем есть для вас текст тантры не является достаточным основанием


Является. Пришлось усомниться в достаточности 1-го бхуми: спонтанное соответствие обетам Махаяны/Ваджраяны наводит на мысль о 2-м.

----------


## Шагдар

> Поищите про сострадание. Есть только про дхармату, зато много.


Разве переживание дхарматы не подразумевает, с необходимостью, спонтанное сострадание?
Или можно иметь опыт дхарматы - но сострадать только на уровне обетов (условно, рассудочно)?
Здесь, в Вашем переводе http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2964-180.html понимание дхарматы соответствует 2-му бхуми, а её прямое восприятие - 6-му.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Разве переживание дхарматы не подразумевает, с необходимостью, спонтанное сострадание?


Логику используйте. Дхармата - как нибудь ограничена представлениями о ней? Она как нибудь ограничена какими-либо обусловленными переживаниями? Бодхисаттвы развивают любовь, чтобы действовать на благо существ. Спонтанные действия не подразумевают под собой обусловленное основание или необходимость (она ведь тоже обусловлена). Естественное состояние также не подразумевает под собой обусловленность (равно и как изначальная мудрость подразумевает не-обусловленность).




> Или можно иметь опыт дхарматы - но сострадать только на уровне обетов (условно, рассудочно)?


Нагарджуна в гимне дхармадхату говорил что наличие завес не позволяет видеть дхармату или дхармадхату, но не отсутствие способностей или развитого сострадания. тоже говориться и в тантрах Ямантаки - то, что воспринимать реальность мешают завесы, но не развитие противоядий в виде определенных качеств. Почитайте ламрим и посмотрите что там сказано точнее про сострадание и любовь и к чему они являются противоядием.




> Здесь, в Вашем переводе http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2964-180.html понимание дхарматы соответствует 2-му бхуми, а её прямое восприятие - 6-му.


Ага. Но соответствия видите вы, в то время как в том тексте используются другие понятия и термины. Не надо пытаться анализировать отдельную колесницу на основании своих представлений, которые ей могут не соответствовать.
В более полном варианте этот текст представлен здесь:
http://dharmalib.ru/ru/component/doc...1--/223--.html

Чуть не забыл. Вполне возможно, что текст вы не увидите. Многие тексты доступны после прохождения авторизации

----------

Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> Выходит, состояние ригпа означает спонтанное соответствие обетам Бодхисаттвы, т.е. достижение 1-го бхуми, как минимум.


Ничего такого не выходит. Если человек на стадионе на ретрите того же ННР вдруг "врубился" в ригпа хоть на секунду, то он что, тут же бодхисаттвой стал и достиг энного бхуми? Все соответствующие своему уровню практики различные сиддхи, бхуми, сострадание и прочие благие качества - человек обретет позднее когда добьется успехов в практике и устойчивости в той же ригпа. А в самом ригпа, имхо, никакого сострадания нет, как и блаженства, восторга, салютов, явлений будд и прочих спецэффектов которые мы себе только можем нафантазировать и прицепить к столь же нафантазированному нами состоянию.
 Говорят же нам - отпусти, не предвкушай, не фантазируй, но нет, мы сначала создаем образ ожидаемого в предвкушении, а потом сверяем и натягиваем его на свое переживание в котором ригпа уже конечно же теперь проявиться не способно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.02.2012), Карма Палджор (14.11.2011), Тант (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Говорят же нам - отпусти, не предвкушай, не фантазируй, но нет, мы сначала создаем образ ожидаемого в предвкушении, а потом сверяем и натягиваем его на свое переживание в котором ригпа уже конечно же теперь проявиться не способно.


О чём и было написано в представленной согласно ати практике  :Smilie:

----------


## Шагдар

> В том, что хинаяна больше работает на уровне причин, в то время как дзогчен больше работает с уровнем плода. В принципе также работает и жентонг


Спонтанное сострадание - аспект Плода?
Или возможен Плод без спонтанного сострадания?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спонтанное сострадание - аспект Плода, не так ли?


Да даже не знаю.  :Smilie: 
Вот не знал, что плод концептуален и обладает кучей аспектов, то есть является составным  :Smilie:

----------


## Шагдар

> Ничего такого не выходит. Если человек на стадионе на ретрите того же ННР вдруг "врубился" в ригпа хоть на секунду, то он что, тут же бодхисаттвой стал и достиг энного бхуми?


Не знаток. Поэтому и спрашиваю.
Думаю, человек приходит на ретрит будучи Бодхисаттвой 1-го бхуми, а в момент ознакомления созревает до 2-го. 
Все остальные просто получают благословение Гуру, и правомочность на выполнение практик.




> А в самом ригпа, имхо, никакого сострадания нет,


А в чём тогда отличие от хинаяны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, человек приходит на ретрит будучи Бодхисаттвой 1-го бхуми, а в момент ознакомления созревает до 2-го.


Извините, но это бред. Введение в природу ума отнюдь не подразумевает, что практик внезапно прыгает с первого уровня, на второй. Согласно Нагарджуне то, что передает учитель не обязано совпадать с тем, что получает ученик.




> Все остальные просто получают благословение Гуру, и правомочность на выполнение практик.


Введение в природу ума тут опять не при чём.




> А в чём тогда отличие от хинаяны?


В воззрении. Или вы воззрение хинаяны не знаете? Ведь вроде как должны. В том числе и воззрения остальных колесниц знать неплохо. извините, что прописные требования предъявляю.

И кстати логику всё же используйте. А то получается интересная картина - вы пытаетесь говорить про абсолютное без всякого анализа, который свойственен вашей школе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Прямое ознакомление с ригпа соответствует 1-му бхуми: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13005 
Значит, спонтанное сострадание Бодхисаттвы - критерий ригпа.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прямое ознакомление с ригпа соответствует 1-му бхуми: 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13005 
> Значит, спонтанное сострадание Бодхисаттвы - критерий ригпа.


Опять неувязочка. Прямое ознакомление не есть постоянное пребывание.
Вдобавок цитата Легбы достаточно чёткая: В «Цигдон Дзод», Лонгчен Рабджам пишет:
"Десять уровней просветления содержат в себе (обретение «четырех видений» Дзогпа Ченпо)… Когда человек, *введенный в постижение, впервые постигает истину*, возникновение радости в нем является обретением первого бхуми - "радостный".

То есть введение в ригпа не соответствует обретению первого бхуми. Введение означает в данном случае - ознакомление, а вот собственно постижение, которое возникает позже (если всё-таки в этом усердствовать) - соответствует обретению первого бхуми. И опять-таки вторая неувязка. Собственно ригпа снова не имеет отношения к состраданию. Про ригпа то там ни слова... Точнее там сказано, что ознакомившись с ним - достигают чего-то. Но не сказано, что оно есть естественное обладание чем-то.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Тинлей Норбу Ринпоче, «Золотой ключик». Глава 6. Превосходство Махаяны и Ваджраяны.
"«Великое знание» (ye shes chen po) - постижение двух аспектов отсутствия «я» (bdag med gnyis) и знание нераздельности пустоты и великого сострадания, которое приходит вследствие такого постижения" ..."с точки зрения учения о Плоде, абсолютная истина Дхарматы - нераздельная сфера великой пустоты и знания (dbyings dang ye shes dbyer med pa)".

Прямое ознакомление не знакомит с великим состраданием?
А с чем оно тогда знакомит, в отличие от Хинаяны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прямое ознакомление не знакомит с великим состраданием?
> А с чем оно тогда знакомит, в отличие от Хинаяны?


Вообще-то состояние ригпа в дзогчене больше имеет отношение к единству ясности (проявления) и пустоты. Вдобавок если изначальная мудрость неконцептуальна (а она неконцептуальна), то как можно ознакомить с ярлыком, который просто отсутствует? С энергией как-то еще ознакомить можно. Но назвать её состраданием...

Текст "незагрязненная изначальная мудрость, устранение препятствий ума [в постижении] осознанности". Тот-же Лонгченпа:
Мгновенно придя к изначальной основе, пребываешь в самовозникшней изначальной мудрости, *ясности и пустоте*...
природа самовозникшей изначальной мудрости пребывает на собственном уровне. Поэтому сущность её пуста, подобно небесному пространству. Она возникает как свободная от прикрас ясность....

И еще раз повторяю. Не надо мерить всё на основании своих привычек и своих представлений. Ати йога как бы не особо вписывается в ваджраяну. Как по методу, так и по воззрению.

У меня складывается впечатление, что вы немного больше чем надо погрузились в игру ярлыками. Но стоит оно того

----------


## Шагдар

> Да даже не знаю. 
> Вот не знал, что плод концептуален и обладает кучей аспектов, то есть является составным


Почему спонтанное сострадание концептуально и принадлежит становлению?
Вы утверждаете, что Плод не содержит в себе спонтанного сострадания?

----------


## Шагдар

> Вообще-то состояние ригпа в дзогчене больше имеет отношение к единству ясности (проявления) и пустоты.


Эта ясность - разве она не проявляется как спонтанное сострадание?

----------


## Шагдар

"Когда вы, вдохновленные Видением, естественно приходите в это состояние медитации, вы можете долго оставаться в нем без каких-либо особых усилий и не отвлекаться. Тут нет ничего, называемого “медитацией”, что требовалось бы сохранять или поддерживать, поскольку вы находитесь в естественном потоке мудрости Ригпа. И когда вы в нем, то вы осознаете, что таким он всегда был и есть. Когда сияет мудрость Ригпа, не может остаться ни тени сомнения и возникает, прямо и без усилий, глубокое и полное понимание. Вы обнаружите, что все образы, которые я привел, и метафоры, которые я пытался использовать, сольются в одно всеохватное переживание истины. В этом состоянии заключается и преданность, и сострадание, и все мудрости, и блаженство, и ясность, и отсутствие мыслей, но все это не изолированно, а слито и неразрывно связано в одном ощущении. Этот момент и есть момент пробуждения. Глубокое чувство юмора поднимается изнутри, и вы улыбаетесь, изумляясь тому, насколько не соответствовали истине все ваши прежние понятия и идеи о природе ума." Согьял Ринпоче.

----------

Алексей Каверин (06.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Эта ясность - разве она не проявляется как спонтанное сострадание?


Нет. Указаний в текстах ати на это в общем-то и нет.




> "Когда вы, вдохновленные Видением, естественно приходите в это состояние медитации, вы можете долго оставаться в нем без каких-либо особых усилий и не отвлекаться. Тут нет ничего, называемого “медитацией”, что требовалось бы сохранять или поддерживать, поскольку вы находитесь в естественном потоке мудрости Ригпа. И когда вы в нем, то вы осознаете, что таким он всегда был и есть. Когда сияет мудрость Ригпа, не может остаться ни тени сомнения и возникает, прямо и без усилий, глубокое и полное понимание. Вы обнаружите, что все образы, которые я привел, и метафоры, которые я пытался использовать, сольются в одно всеохватное переживание истины. В этом состоянии заключается и преданность, и сострадание, и все мудрости, и блаженство, и ясность, и отсутствие мыслей, но все это не изолированно, а слито и неразрывно связано в одном ощущении. Этот момент и есть момент пробуждения. Глубокое чувство юмора поднимается изнутри, и вы улыбаетесь, изумляясь тому, насколько не соответствовали истине все ваши прежние понятия и идеи о природе ума." Согьял Ринпоче.


Опять вырвано из контекста. Извините, но лекциями современных учителей не пробавляюсь. От дальнейшей игры ярлыками устраняюсь. Посмотрите тексты. И желательно тексты по ати, а не по ваджраяне.

----------


## Шагдар

> Нет. Указаний в текстах ати на это в общем-то и нет.


"Что такое ум чистый и совершенный? (...) *Будучи любовью, постигающей подлинный смысл, оно не стремится взрастить великое сострадание*." Всевышний источник. Кунджед Гьялпо, основная тантра Дзогчен Семдэ. Чогьял Намкай Норбу, Адриано Клементе. Ринчен-линг: Донецк-Москва 2001. стр. 202-203. (30. Глава о природе Ваджрасаттвы. Неопадающий стяг победы, "Великое пространство Ваджрасаттвы", 106.2-113.1.)

«Изначальная мудрость абсолютного тела. Абсолютное тело, являющееся освобождением в освобождённом состоянии, изначально чисто и имеет единый вкус, как пространство. В нём присутствуют три изначальные мудрости: 
i)	«Изначальная мудрость изначально чистой сущности» (Ngo-Bo Ka-Dag), запредельная всем концепциям и выражениям, подобно прозрачному хрустальному шару. 
ii)	«Изначальная мудрость спонтанно совершенной природы» (Rang-bZhin Lhun-Grub), являющаяся основанием возникновения благих качеств видимостей, т.е. тонкой ясностью, и не имеющая субстанции, и
iii)	«*Изначальная мудрость вездесущего сострадания*» (Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab), являющаяся аспектом энергии (rTsal) сущности, которая непрерывно (присутствует) как основа возникновения (двух тел форм Будды) и является аспектом мудрости осознания (Shes-Rig), не анализирующей объекты напрямую».
Лонгчен Рабджам. Цигдон Дзод: 11 глава, «Стадии совершенствования Плода». // Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды. Антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджампа по Учению Дзогпа Ченпо. М., Саттва, 2006. С. 440-441.


Текст книг расходится с тибетским оригиналом?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Во-первых Кюндже Гьялпо, насколько могу судить, достаточно поздно появившийся текст. Лучше поищите коренные тантры дзогчен (в частност ипять ранних переводов Вайрочаны).

Ну а теперь далее смотрим.



> "Что такое ум чистый и совершенный? (...) *Будучи любовью, постигающей подлинный смысл, оно не стремится взрастить великое сострадание*." Всевышний источник. Кунджед Гьялпо, основная тантра Дзогчен Семдэ. Чогьял Намкай Норбу, Адриано Клементе. Ринчен-линг: Донецк-Москва 2001. стр. 202-203. (30. Глава о природе Ваджрасаттвы. Неопадающий стяг победы, "Великое пространство Ваджрасаттвы", 106.2-113.1.)


Тут есть пара ошибок в переводе. Слов "чистый ум" и собственно вопроса в этой главе текста нет. По крайней мере в начале (там где вы указали).
Далее идет - поскольку (заметьте, что не утверждение, как у вас) полностью реализуются все цели, не осуществляется ничего [посредством] великой любви-милосердия.
Примерно так  :Smilie:  Вдобавок там идёт повествование от первого лица, единственного числа, поэтому слова оно ,он - там не применимы

Остальное смотреть не стану, поскольку долго придется ковыряться в текстах.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Спасибо за Ваш труд! 
А как правильно переводится Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо за Ваш труд! 
> А как правильно переводится Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab?


Всеохватывающее сострадание.
Мудрость тут также отсутствует  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.11.2011), Шагдар (14.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Всеохватывающее сострадание.
> Мудрость тут также отсутствует


Спасибо за перевод!

Извините за наглость. Я понимаю, что перевод текстов - серьёзный труд.
"В нём присутствуют три изначальные мудрости:" если потом будет время взглянуть, буду очень Вам благодарен за правку. Насколько я понимаю, там перечисляются три "изначальные мудрости" - названные мудростями все сразу (или последовательно, одна за другой) - включая всеохватывающее сострадание. 

Поскольку мудрость "изначальная", так описывается природа ума. В прямом ознакомлении знакомятся с природой ума.
Значит, прямое ознакомление знакомит и с всеохватывающим состраданием: опыт ригпа означает и становление Бодхисаттвой.

Выходит, *спонтанное сострадание Бодхисаттвы - критерий ригпа.*

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Извините за наглость. Я понимаю, что перевод текстов - серьёзный труд.


Ничего страшного  :Smilie: 




> "В нём присутствуют три изначальные мудрости:" если потом будет время взглянуть, буду очень Вам благодарен за правку. Насколько я понимаю, там перечисляются три "изначальные мудрости" - названные мудростями все сразу (или последовательно, одна за другой) - включая всеохватывающее сострадание.


Это текст цигдён дзё? Сокровищница значений слов? Текст-то очень большой, чтобы там искать. Параметры уточните  :Smilie: 




> Значит, прямое ознакомление знакомит и с всеохватывающим состраданием: опыт ригпа означает и становление Бодхисаттвой.
> Выходит, *спонтанное сострадание Бодхисаттвы - критерий ригпа.*


Если при ознакомлении с природой ума не говорят про спонтанное сострадание, то получается что с всеохватывающим состраданием не знакомят. Про ознакомление с енергией слышал. Хотя что далеко ходить, можно посмотреть миндролинговский текст посвящения Ваджрасаттвы и текст Лама-шитро. И там и там вводят в природу ума.
Вдобавок (если уж использовать логику), то получаем, что если ознакомление (то есть фактически первичный опыт ригпа) является становлением существа на первый уровень бодхисаттв, то абсурдно будет следовать что большинство практиков ДО являются бодхисаттвами первого уровня. Это несколько абсурдно. Вдобавок мимолётное переживание радости еще не означает собственно достижение первого бхуми. У вас часом не идёт подмена понятий обычной радости и собственно названия первого бхуми?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011), Шагдар (15.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

> Это текст цигдён дзё? Сокровищница значений слов? Текст-то очень большой, чтобы там искать. Параметры уточните


В тексте буквально так: Цигдон Дзод (TD), глава 11, фрагмент "Стадии совершенствования Плода". 13: Тела Будды и изначальные мудрости согласно Дзогпа Ченпо. Природа изначальной мудрости коренной осознанности. Конкретная изначальная мудрость тел Будды. 234а/4. 




> Если при ознакомлении с природой ума не говорят про спонтанное сострадание, то получается что с всеохватывающим состраданием не знакомят. Про ознакомление с енергией слышал. Хотя что далеко ходить, можно посмотреть миндролинговский текст посвящения Ваджрасаттвы и текст Лама-шитро. И там и там вводят в природу ума.


В тексте Лонгченпы эти пункты соответствуют триаде Сущности (Ngo-Bo Ka-Dag), Природы (Rang-bZhin Lhun-Grub) и Энергии (rTsal / Shes-Rig), с её аспектом "Изначальной мудрости вездесущего сострадания" (Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab). Всё это названо "изначальной мудростью абсолютного тела" (Дхармакаи). Лонгченпа уточняет там же, 234а/4: "Если бы (в абсолютном теле) не было (присутствия) тонкого аспекта глубокой ясности как основы возникновения, оно впадало бы в крайность нигилизма. Итак, абсолютное тело, в противоположность этим двум крайностям, является изначальной мудростью, (единством) пустоты и ясности, присутствующим как основа возникновения". Дальше, 235b/4, описываются 5 разновидностей "изначальной мудрости тела блаженства", 238b/6 "изначальная мудрость проявленного тела" - что не оставляет сомнений в том, что речь шла именно о Дхармакае. Ранее, 232b/3 Лонгченпа определяет "общую изначальную мудрость": "Из состояния ("изначальной мудрости в основе" абсолютного тела, Chos-sKu gZhi gNas Kyi Ye-Shes) ничего не проявляется непосредственным образом, помимо аспекта обеспечения сферы возникновения "изначальной мудрости, наделённой качествами" (тела блаженства) и "изначальной мудрости вездесущности" (проявленного тела)" - то есть, помимо rTsal / Shes-Rig в лице её аспекта Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab. Чуть дальше, Лонгченпа уточняет: "Такая классификация изначальной мудрости проводится лишь в отношении феноменального бытия (Chos), в соответствии с тем, как она проявляется. По отношению к природе явлений (Chos-Nyid) все её аспекты имеют одну сущность таковости, запредельной единичности и множественности". 

То есть, из природы Будды аспект всеохватного сострадания (Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab) никак не выкинуть: он лежит в основе Самбхогакаи и Нирманакаи, относясь к уровню Дхармакаи. "Общая изначальная мудрость" ясность/шуньята на уровне "конкретной изначальной мудрости" Дхармакаи проявляется как всеохватное сострадание: как раз на уровне "Энергии" в триаде Сущность-Природа-"Энергия".

В книгах современных Учителей, ясность и сострадание часто используются как синонимы. С точки зрения практики, они синонимы и есть: если нет сострадания - нет ясности. Легко обмануть себя по части ясности, это философский вопрос. По части сострадания обмануть себя трудней, и опыт с фотографиями улыбающихся Чикатило и Пол Пота может быть самопроверкой на ригпа. (Я им не сострадаю никогда.) 

Е.С. Далай-Лама, цитируя Патрул Ринпоче, о ригпа:
"Если великий Царь отправляется в путешествие, вся его свита следует за ним. Подобно этому все сущностные положения всех Колесниц служат учению Дзогчен, помогая ему на пути. Более того, когда в переживаниях вашей медитации вы узрите сияющий лик саморожденной мудрости и изначальной чистоты  ригпа , ваше знание разольется безбрежной ширью весеннего половодья, а природа пустоты взойдет солнцем великого  сострадания  и любящей доброты, лишенной различении и предубеждений. Об этом сказано в следующей строке: “А медитация, которая есть союз любви и мудрости..." Здесь Патрул Ринпоче говорит о том, что практика медитации, основанная на единстве этих трех сущностных наставлений о воззрении, медитации и действии, является нераздельным союзом любви и мудрости." ("Далай-лама о Дзогчене": "Три наставления проникающие в суть", Колофон).




> Вдобавок (если уж использовать логику), то получаем, что если ознакомление (то есть фактически первичный опыт ригпа) является становлением существа на первый уровень бодхисаттв, то абсурдно будет следовать что большинство практиков ДО являются бодхисаттвами первого уровня. Это несколько абсурдно. Вдобавок мимолётное переживание радости еще не означает собственно достижение первого бхуми. У вас часом не идёт подмена понятий обычной радости и собственно названия первого бхуми?


Нет, я думал только о сострадании как о критерии ригпа (характер радости не осмыслял). На 1-м бхуми возможны падения Бодхисаттвы. Что касается ДО, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче неоднократно говорил об отсутствии духовной зрелости у большинства учеников, и даже хотел прекратить открытое обучение. Но ради единиц, имеющих необходимые способности и понимание, он всё-таки продолжил даровать Учение. Не стал бы утверждать, что в ДО нет настоящих дзогченпа = Бодхисаттв (тайных йогинов). Мне кажется естественным, что высшее Учение в системе колесниц доступно только Бодхисаттвам. Думаю, это вполне соответствует "самотайности" Дзогчен.

Лонгченпа: 
"Из несозданного пространства в сострадательную каю восставшего, 
Царя Ригпа - саморожденного Самантабхадру, 
Естество пяти светов, самосовершенство пяти семей, 
Всепроникающее сострадание источающего - приветствую!"
http://www.kunphenling.ru/Longchenpa.php

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В тексте буквально так: Цигдон Дзод (TD), глава 11, фрагмент "Стадии совершенствования Плода". 13: Тела Будды и изначальные мудрости согласно Дзогпа Ченпо. Природа изначальной мудрости коренной осознанности. Конкретная изначальная мудрость тел Будды. 234а/4.


У меня немного другое издание. Страницы могут не соответствовать. Но сейчас посмотрим.
Глава 11 - стадия плода, абсолютного уровня.
Природа изначальной мудрости, осознанности.

- Тело Учения пребывает как аспекты основания для проявления ясности и пустоты.

Теперь посмотрим конкретно про изначальную мудрость дхармакаи, состояния основы.
В общем там получается, что сама она не обладает характеристиками, приписками, украшениями. Однако если что-то проявляется из неё, то тогда это можно назвать энергией сострадания. Но с учетом специфики дзогчена, тут может говориться и не про сострадание,а  про проявление энергии. В частности для этого приводится пример с солнцем и лучами света. Они проявляются, но логически нельзя это назвать состраданием солнца по отношению к окружающему миру. С точки зрения воспринимающего - это будет проявлением сострадания. Но с точки зрения источника - это будет проявлением энергии. Что в принципе и говориться в тексте. Сущность - есть изначальная мудрость изначальной чистоты, что свободна от крайностей выражения и прикрас. А сострадание упоминается далее, при описании нирманакаи. Кстати там же приводятся примеры логической абсурдности наличия каких-либо характеристик у собственного дхармакаи.

В принципе в цитате относительно дхармакаи вы сказали тоже самое:

"Итак, абсолютное тело, в противоположность этим двум крайностям, является изначальной мудростью, (единством) пустоты и ясности, присутствующим как основа возникновения".

В принципе можно посмотреть и коренные тексты тантр. Или последовательно пройтись по этому тексту Лонгченпы.

----------


## Sadhak

Не надо понимать все буквально. Если пишут, что "небо в алмазах", то едва ли мы найдем хоть один в небесной тверди, хотя понимаем это выражение. Если есть сомнения, то попробуем хотя бы логически вывести сострадание как аспект, признак или часть ригпа - не выйдет, ибо выйдет обусловленным и преходящим.

----------


## Шагдар

> Кстати там же приводятся примеры логической абсурдности наличия каких-либо характеристик у собственного дхармакаи.


Насколько понимаю, Лонгченпа различает характеристики и Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab:
"Если бы у абсолютного тела были грубые аспекты, оно впадало бы в (крайности) вещественности (dBgos-Po) и качеств (mTshan-Ma) и не было бы состоянием покоя, свободным от концептуализации. Если бы (в абсолютном теле) не было (присутствия) тонкого аспекта глубокой ясности как основы возникновения, оно впадало бы в крайность нигилизма" (234a/4, непосредственно перед 235b/4).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не надо понимать все буквально. Если пишут, что "небо в алмазах", то едва ли мы найдем хоть один в небесной тверди, хотя понимаем это выражение. Если есть сомнения, то попробуем хотя бы логически вывести сострадание как аспект, признак или часть ригпа - не выйдет, ибо выйдет обусловленным и преходящим.


Вот то-то и оно. Но лучше работать с коренным и текстами. Пусть даже раздела менагде

----------


## Шагдар

> Не надо понимать все буквально. Если пишут, что "небо в алмазах", то едва ли мы найдем хоть один в небесной тверди, хотя понимаем это выражение. Если есть сомнения, то попробуем хотя бы логически вывести сострадание как аспект, признак или часть ригпа - не выйдет, ибо выйдет обусловленным и преходящим.


Вовсе не отрицаю ценности академического, религиозно непредвзятого анализа. Если же говорить с позиций практики, считаю личным ориентиром всё-таки высказывания Е.С. Далай-Ламы, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Согьял Ринпоче о спонтанном сострадании в ригпа (они не противоречат первоисточникам).

----------


## Sadhak

> Если же говорить с позиций практики, считаю личным ориентиром всё-таки высказывания Е.С. Далай-Ламы, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Согьял Ринпоче о спонтанном сострадании в ригпа (они не противоречат первоисточникам).


С позиции практики мы вообще о ригпа не говорим, мы практикуем. Говорить с практической позиции о ригпа вообще вредно. Мы загоним себя в рамки и ожидания и сформируем представление которому будем искать соответствие.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (15.11.2011), Тант (15.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Ригпа без спонтанного сострадания - тоже ожидание и представление.
"Созерцание появляется тремя путями: чистое осознание возникает из оценивающего осознания; сострадание возникает из распахнутости; озарение – из практики состояния покоя. Результатом является возникновение чистого осознания и его сущностного проявления". Закончена одиннадцатая глава "Наставления о бодхичитте" "Тантры тайного драгоценного светильника чистого осознания". http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...eshatantra.htm

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ригпа без спонтанного сострадания - тоже ожидание и представление.
> "Созерцание появляется тремя путями: чистое осознание возникает из оценивающего осознания; сострадание возникает из распахнутости; озарение – из практики состояния покоя. Результатом является возникновение чистого осознания и его сущностного проявления". Закончена одиннадцатая глава "Наставления о бодхичитте" "Тантры тайного драгоценного светильника чистого осознания". http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...eshatantra.htm


Я извиняюсь, но тибетский текст здесь совершенно другой.

----------

Шагдар (15.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Лонгченпа:
"Прекрасно алмазное сердце Ясного Света
В драгоценном дворце, убранном солнцем и луной –
Сущность, Природа и Энергия сострадания
Совершенны в сердце, постигшем ясную шунью."
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Conten...se%20cveta.htm
Если в оригинале нет "сострадания" - может быть тот же термин ("цал"?), что включает в себя сострадание в трактате.

Прекрасным вопросом для Ламы на любом ретрите будет:
*"Возможно ли узнанное ригпа без спонтанного сострадания?"*
 :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Шагдар.
Прошу простить меня, но в предыдущем тексте тантры драгоценного светильника ... - действительно перевод не соответствует тибетскому тексту. Причем основательно не соответствует. Извините, что разочаровал.
Правда я не понял уже другое. Вы хотите проверить все тексты, с которыми сталкивались?
Впрочем посмотрим в Забмо янгтиг Лонгченпы.

В драгоценном доме, украшенном солнцем и луной,
Пребывает высшая ваджрная сущность, ясный свет.
Поэтому сама *суть трёх* - сущности, природы и сострадания
Всецело совершенны в сердце осознавания, [единстве]  ясности и пустоты.

Немного другое. Но смысл уже поменялся. Суьт сущности, природы и сострадания, а не суть, природа и сострадание. Вдобавок эта суть фактически получается объединением ясности и пустоты, а не сострадания и пр. Да и слова "постигшем" там нет

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Не знаю тибетского, некомпетентен: здесь полагаюсь на Вас. В личной практике - полагаюсь на слова живых Учителей.
В переводе трактата Лонгченпы Дхармакая показана через три изначальных мудрости: сущности, природы (тонкой ясности) и мудрость цал, включающую аспект всеохватного сострадания. Не только через пустоту и ясность. Это делает возможным понимание отрывка как указание на тождество этих трёх (трёх мудростей сущности/природы/сострадания) и двух (пустоты/ясности).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не знаю тибетского, некомпетентен: здесь полагаюсь на Вас. В личной практике - полагаюсь на слова живых Учителей.
> В переводе трактата Лонгченпы Дхармакая показана через три изначальных мудрости: сущность, природу (ясность) и цал, включающий аспект всеохватного сострадания. Не только через пустоту и ясность. Это делает возможным понимание отрывка как указание на тождество этих трёх (сущности/природы/цал) и двух (пустоты/ясности).


Не. Это как раз не дает возможности на отождествление. Тем более что цал относится фактически к нирманакае, а к дхармакае или самбхогакае отношения как-то не особо имеет. Если вводить отождествление, то абсурдно будет следовать наличие характеристик и прикрас у дхармакаи. Этот отрывок из Лонгченпы уже обсуждали чуть-чуть выше

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

В переводе Лонгченпы: "Из состояния ("изначальной мудрости в основе" абсолютного тела, Chos-sKu gZhi gNas Kyi Ye-Shes) ничего не проявляется непосредственным образом, помимо аспекта обеспечения сферы возникновения "изначальной мудрости, наделённой качествами" (тела блаженства) и "изначальной мудрости вездесущности" (проявленного тела)" - то есть, помимо rTsal / Shes-Rig в лице её аспекта Thugs-rJe Kun-Khyab. Лонгченпа отличает это проявление на уровне Дхармакаи от украшений, как можно понять из перевода.

Я признаю как факт семантическую многозначность любого текста. Всегда возможно несколько интерпретаций. Одна с состраданием, другая без. Понимаю, что Вы заняли чёткую позицию - и будете её отстаивать. Для того, чтоб спорить с Вами, доказывая спонтанное сострадание как аспект природы ума, у меня нет необходимой квалификации. Думаю, это сфера ответственности Игоря Берхина.

Что касается Е.С. Далай-Ламы, и других Учителей, то они своё слово сказали: всё есть в Интернет по запросу "ригпа сострадание".
Я им доверяю. Считаю, что на ретрите по учению Дзогчен уместен вопрос Ламе: "Возможно ли распознанное ригпа без спонтанного сострадания?" У Ламы, отвечающего положительно, я бы не стал учиться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что касается Е.С. Далай-Ламы, и других Учителей, то они своё слово сказали: всё есть в Интернет по запросу "ригпа сострадание".
> Я им доверяю. Считаю, что на ретрите по учению Дзогчен уместен вопрос Ламе: "Возможно ли распознанное ригпа без спонтанного сострадания?" У Ламы, отвечающего положительно, я бы не стал учиться.


Это ваши пристрастия, которые не лучше и не хуже моих.  :Smilie: 
Просто для изучения ати лучше начать с более ранних текстов. В частности с восемнадцати тантр семде. В них есть пять ранних, переведенных Вайрочаной. И к тексту о медитации на просветлённый ум есть также комментарий Вайрочаны (правда не знаю - есть ли он в переводе). Тексты Лонгченпы вещь хорошая. Только здесь также надо помнить о том, что его трактаты составлены достаточно поздно. А так как согласно некоторым источникам дзогчен мог претерпеть на себе влияние собственно ваджраяны, то многие вещи тут стоит также подвергать сомнению.

И подходить к анализу дзогчена, полагаясь на свои представления на основании тантр - также не стоит. Каждая из колесниц содержит свои особенности как в воззрении, так и в методах. Не факт что они совпадают или включаются в высшие колесницы.
Это даже заметно по классификациям. Ведь даже есть классификация, согласно которой махаяна относится к учениям для лиц с низкими способностями (только без обид). И такая классификация присутствует в одном из текстов ати

----------

Sten (22.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ригпа без спонтанного сострадания - тоже ожидание и представление.
> "Созерцание появляется тремя путями: чистое осознание возникает из оценивающего осознания; сострадание возникает из распахнутости; озарение – из практики состояния покоя. Результатом является возникновение чистого осознания и его сущностного проявления". Закончена одиннадцатая глава "Наставления о бодхичитте" "Тантры тайного драгоценного светильника чистого осознания". http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...eshatantra.htm


Этот текст в ближайшие дни появится в исправленном варианте у меня. Честно говоря там основательно отошли от тибетского текста при переводе. Слишком сильно и сразу. Печально

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

Шагдар, "состраданием" в тибетских текстах называют "энергию". Общего термина "энергия" у тибетцев нет (есть лунг, цел, ролпа и т.п.), как у индейцев нет слова "трава", поэтому вместо "энергия" они ставят "сострадание".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2011)

----------


## Alekk

Критерий - это проверка, условие. Ригпа - безусловно.
Критерий требует мысли. Ригпа - источник мысли.
У ригпа нет критерия. Где есть критерий - там нет ригпа. 
Если сострадание праведное, то это, в лучшем случае, накопление благой кармы. 
Необусловленное сострадание - так мы чувствуем отблески ригпа. 
И в этом смысле они - одно и то же.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Этикетку которую можно приклеить на Ригпа это - Великая Мудрость. К мудрости - же, можно приклеить этикетку Великое Сострадание.

Отражая "уродство" смотрящего, зеркало проявляет сострадание.

----------


## Sojj

Предположу что пресловутое "уродство" это та самая этикетка и Ваш внутренний клеш.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Отражая "уродство" смотрящего, зеркало проявляет сострадание.


Очень неочевидная фраза. 
Смотрящий и есть зеркало, даже если он об этом не догадывается. 
Я бы выразился иначе: 
Отражая "несовершенства", зеркало проявляет сострадание.
Все равно криво звучит.

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

В метафорах важны не слова, но механизмы.

Грубо говоря, я хотел сказать что Великая Мудрость является Великим Состраданием. Ибо Великая Мудрость не судит, как лист бумаги не судит нарисованный на нём рисунок, или как зеркало... 

Сострадание без действия не является Истенным Состраданием
Но Истенное Сострадание не дейсвует
Ибо дикое животное прекрастно в своей натуральной среде обитания.

А вообще в Ригпа есть не только сострадание и мудрость, но в нем есть Всё и Ничего одновременно.
Хотел поделиться мыслями.

----------

Sojj (07.02.2012)

----------


## Sojj

Согласен, не даром же Дзогчен называют "Драгоценность, исполняющая все желания".

----------

Алексей Каверин (07.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Великая Мудрость является Великим Состраданием. Ибо Великая Мудрость не судит, как лист бумаги не судит нарисованный на нём рисунок, или как зеркало...


Если зеркало - это великое сострадание-совершенство, то откуда берутся "уродства" и "несовершенства" отражения? Как будто есть великая мудрость, и есть что-то еще, что в ней отражается, не такое совершенное и великое.




> Сострадание без действия не является Истенным Состраданием
> Но Истенное Сострадание не действует


Похоже на коан.
По сути, вы сказали, что Истинное Сострадание связано с действием, но само не действует. Уже не похоже на коан.




> А вообще в Ригпа есть не только сострадание и мудрость, но в нем *есть* Всё и Ничего одновременно.


В этом слове "есть" вся загвоздка. Все в нем есть потенциально, но не реально. Отсюда противоречивая игра слов.

----------


## Alekk

> Согласен, не даром же Дзогчен называют "Драгоценность, исполняющая все желания".


Мне казалось, что "Драгоценность, исполняющая все желания" - это о другом. Могу ошибаться.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Если зеркало - это великое сострадание-совершенство, то откуда берутся "уродства" и "несовершенства" отражения? Как будто есть великая мудрость, и есть что-то еще, что в ней отражается, не такое совершенное и великое.


Да вы правы, не стоило употреблять этот термин.
Но я это сделал во благо полноты всей картины, где смотрящий воспринимает уродство, а зеркало показывает так-как-есть, не улудшая и не ухудшая, в этой чистоте и проявляется её Великое Сострадание и Великая Мудрость, что в принципе являются синонимами.




> Похоже на коан.
> По сути, вы сказали, что Истинное Сострадание связано с действием, но само не действует. Уже не похоже на коан.


Осознанное не действия, это Чистое действие.

Не множко не в то русло, но в шахматах есть ход на месте, очень еффективный ход.




> В этом слове "есть" вся загвоздка. Все в нем есть потенциально, но не реально. Отсюда противоречивая игра слов.


Вы правы, на первый взгляд этот вывод имеет место быть, но абсолютная Чистота наполнена всем. Как плоский кувшин наполнен всем, так и тишина оглушает.
Вот сдесь в посту 103 я постарался наполнить пустоту собой.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post450916

----------


## Джыш

> Мне казалось, что "Драгоценность, исполняющая все желания" - это о другом. Могу ошибаться.


Философский камень!

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Мне казалось, что "Драгоценность, исполняющая все желания" - это о другом. Могу ошибаться.





> Философский камень!


На самом деле это действительно так. Именно поэтому необходимо развивать бодхичитту перед тем как знакомится с этой драгоценностью.
Как в Звёздный Воинах, Светлая и Тёмная сторона силы.

Не забывайте любить !

----------


## Джыш



----------

Алексей Каверин (14.02.2012), Алексей Т (15.02.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Беседы за Дзогчен. Этим все сказано  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alekk

> Но я это сделал во благо полноты всей картины, где смотрящий воспринимает уродство, а зеркало показывает так-как-есть, не улудшая и не ухудшая, в этой чистоте и проявляется её Великое Сострадание и Великая Мудрость, что в принципе являются синонимами.


Великая Мудрость осознавать единство смотрящего и зеркала, как они и есть на самом деле.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Великая Мудрость осознавать единство смотрящего и зеркала, как они и есть на самом деле.


Под Великой Мудростью я подразумеваю природу Будды.
Да Вы правы так и есть, зеркало и есть смотрящий, но тут мы рассматриваем немного другое качество ригпа чем Единство, мы рассматриваем его качество Мудрости и Сострадания, и собственно чтобы вывести в свет качества которые мы изучаем, я должен отложить в сторону его другие качества для большей ястности.

В принципе для единства можно оставить теже предметы но использывать другие слова.

----------


## Alekk

> зеркало и есть смотрящий,


Если зеркало и есть смотрящий, то нет другого сострадания, кроме как эманации светоносности.

----------

Алексей Каверин (15.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Если зеркало и есть смотрящий, то нет другого сострадания, кроме как эманации светоносности.


Именно ! 
Всё изначально чисто и никогда небыло загрезненно, купается в Чистоте своей Светоностности  :Smilie:  Всё есть Будда

----------


## Alekk

Связь светоносности с проявленностью описать сложнее. Проще постичь в медитации. Проявленность для нас слишком конкретна. Светоносность слишком эфимерна. Мысль можно созерцать со стороны вне контекста ее содержания. Такое созерцание обнаруживает внешнюю форму у мысли. Ткань этой формы - светоносность.

Если говорить об этом в отрыве от созерцания, то светоносность обнаруживает себя же и как бы не узнает. Неоднородность самоосознавания создает градиент, который осознается как форма или граница неоднородности. А раз все соткано из осознающей ткани светоносности, то эта форма осознает себя отдельным проявленным существом. Так из единой светоносности получается иллюзия отдельности проявленного.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Связь светоносности с проявленностью описать сложнее.


Описать сам механизм не легко, но собственно сам механизм проявления из светоностности считаю не так важен, достаточно понять (и найти в себе(!))то что 
Если что то Есть
То оно есть на фоне своего отсутствия
И чистотой своего отсутсвия себя воспринимает оно.

Как работают температурные телескопы?
Поверхность охлаждается до температуры близкой к абслолютному нулю -276.С, и за счёт своей "холодноты" поверхность становится восприимчивой к теплу, и способна улавливать тепло за сотни световых лет, говорят что эти телескопы могут уловить разницу в температуре одного тела на переполненном пляжу, с какойто очень далёкой дистанции, точно не помню.

После этого нужно посмортеть воокруг и сказать : Здравствуй  :Smilie: 




> Светоносность слишком эфимерна.


Именно над её стабильностью и нужно работать





> Если говорить об этом в отрыве от созерцания, то светоносность обнаруживает себя же и как бы не узнает. Неоднородность самоосознавания создает градиент, который осознается как форма или граница в неоднородности. А раз все соткано из осознающей ткани светоносности, то эта форма осознает себя отдельным проявленным существом. Так из единой светоносности получается иллюзия отдельности проявленного.


Не совсем всё уловил, но позвольте несогласится с неоднородностью, если под ней вы имели ввиду природу Будды.

----------


## Alekk

> Описать сам механизм не легко, но собственно сам механизм проявления из светоностности считаю не так важен, *достаточно* понять (и найти в себе(!))то что 
> Если что то Есть
> То оно есть на фоне своего отсутствия
> И чистотой своего отсутсвия себя воспринимает оно.


Не достаточно, но необходимо. Это постижение второго завета Гараба Дордже. Там еще третий - самый важный.




> Именно над её стабильностью и нужно работать


Не понял, о какой именно стабильности идет речь, но сам термин "стабильность" ассоциируется у меня с третьим заветом. Если и вы об этом, то мы говорим об одном и том же.




> Не совсем всё уловил, но позвольте несогласится с неоднородностью, если под ней вы имели ввиду природу Будды.


Природа Будды - всеобъемлющее понятие. Но если говорить о связи трех кай и попытаться понять, как из совершенства появилась иллюзия несовершенства, то мы вынуждены для светоносности самбхогокайи использовать такие человеческие понятия, как "неузнавание себя", "неоднородность", "граница". Но делаем это с оговоркой, что все это как бы не по-настоящему, как бы понарошку. Еще такую ситуацию называют "игрой", "лилой", "иллюзией" и даже "сансарой". Прямое и непрерывное знание правил такой игры позволяет нам наслаждаться игрой, что можно назвать "просветленностью", "нирваной".

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

Кто-нибудь здесь из рассуждающих о столь высоких материях может сказать, что он действильно знает о чем говорит исходя из результатов собственной практики? Если нет, то вот все это про "светоносность" нам сейчас как поможет? Новыми концепциями и фантазиями башку забить? Может кто уже в совершенстве шаматху освоил чтобы все вот это высокое стало уже насущно-актуальным для него?

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Кто-нибудь здесь из рассуждающих о столь высоких материях может сказать, что он действильно знает о чем говорит исходя из результатов собственной практики?


Об этом в других разделах форма.




> Если нет, то вот все это про "светоносность" нам сейчас как поможет? Новыми концепциями и фантазиями башку забить?


Не понимаю, как вам может навредить тот факт, что мы не понимаем, о чем говорим, размышляя о светоносности.




> Может кто уже в совершенстве шаматху освоил чтобы все вот это высокое стало уже насущно-актуальным для него?


На форуме проверить совершенство чьей-либо шаматхи не представляется возможным. Да и не к чему это. К тому же в Дзогчене шаматха - не показатель. Випашьяна - еще куда ни шло. Трекчо с Тогалом - показатель, но о них вне контекста светоносности опять же трудно говорить.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не достаточно, но необходимо. Это постижение второго завета Гараба Дордже. Там еще третий - самый важный.
> 
> 
> Не понял, о какой именно стабильности идет речь, но сам термин "стабильность" ассоциируется у меня с третьим заветом. Если и вы об этом, то мы говорим об одном и том же.
> 
> 
> Природа Будды - всеобъемлющее понятие. Но если говорить о связи трех кай и попытаться понять, как из совершенства появилась иллюзия несовершенства, то мы вынуждены для светоносности самбхогокайи использовать такие человеческие понятия, как "неузнавание себя", "неоднородность", "граница". Но делаем это с оговоркой, что все это как бы не по-настоящему, как бы понарошку. Еще такую ситуацию называют "игрой", "лилой", "иллюзией" и даже "сансарой". Прямое и непрерывное знание правил такой игры позволяет нам наслаждаться игрой, что можно назвать "просветленностью", "нирваной".


Да мы с Вами говорим об одном  :Smilie:  
Хотел упомянуть трикаю, но небыл уверен что вы накомы с этими понятиями Дзогчена и Основой, Путём и Плодом Гараба Дордже  :Kiss:  
Рад Видеть Вас  :Smilie: 




> Кто-нибудь здесь из рассуждающих о столь высоких материях может сказать, что он действильно знает о чем говорит исходя из результатов собственной практики? Если нет, то вот все это про "светоносность" нам сейчас как поможет? Новыми концепциями и фантазиями башку забить? Может кто уже в совершенстве шаматху освоил чтобы все вот это высокое стало уже насущно-актуальным для него?


Истинна проста,
Но эта простота и является препядствием в ёё понимании.

Природа Будды она не достигается, она обнаруживается, она всегда была и будет с нами и никогда от нас не отделялась- даже во сне, никогда не загренялась - даже в гневу, она всегда чиста и всегда останется чистой, и чистота ёе является основой себе (всему), как ноль будет иметь 1 на своём фоне, как с лотоса будут стекать капли, так созерцающий будет наслождаться Чистой Красоте Спокойствия.

Но как сказала Пема Дроклар, знакомство с природой Будды, не делает человека Буддой.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не понимаю, как вам может навредить тот факт, что мы не понимаем, о чем говорим, размышляя о светоносности.


Только тем, что мы укрепляемся при этом в фантазировании направляя собственную практику требующую самых "простых" и незаменимых шагов в совершенно бесмысленное и бесперспективное русло. Эти разговоры "за дзогчен" и "кундалини" просто сожрут мозг, время и ресурсы. Зачем людям обсуждающие высокое словно небо возрение, отвлекаться на "простую медитацию"? Нам высшие тантры подавай при том, что наш умишко не в силах даже простейшую визуализацию удержать? Вот за что я безмерно уважаю тхераваду, то это за полное отсутствие подобных тенденций и разговоров у практикующих.

----------


## Alekk

> Только тем, что мы укрепляемся при этом в фантазировании направляя собственную практику требующую самых "простых" и незаменимых шагов в совершенно бесмысленное и бесперспективное русло. Эти разговоры "за дзогчен" и "кундалини" просто сожрут мозг, время и ресурсы. Зачем людям обсуждающие высокое словно небо возрение, отвлекаться на "простую медитацию"? Нам высшие тантры подавай при том, что наш умишко не в силах даже простейшую визуализацию удержать? Вот за что я безмерно уважаю тхераваду, то это за полное отсутствие подобных тенденций и разговоров у практикующих.


На работе не помедитируешь, а вот поучаствовать иногда в дебатах - запросто. С пользой проводим "бесполезное" время.
А упрекать участников форума в разделе про Дзогчен в несоответствии поведению Тхеравады, на мой взгляд, бессмысленно.

----------


## Alekk

> Хотел упомянуть трикаю, но небыл уверен что вы накомы с этими понятиями Дзогчена и Основой, Путём и Плодом Гараба Дордже


Многие понятия, которые вы называете дзогченовскими, являются общебуддийскими. В Дзогчене их смысл уточняется в соответствии со спецификой Дзогчена, но в целом все они - далеко не только дзогченовские.

----------


## Alekk

> Истинна проста,
> Но эта простота и является препядствием в ёё понимании.


Человек в повседневности живет в субъект-объектной модели мира. Вся его деятельность и понимание так или иначе связаны на объектами. Поиски истины мы по привычке направляем в сферу объектов. Но истина лежит в сфере субъекта. Найти истину в субъекте не сложно. Сложно в это поверить, сложно перестать искать среди объектов. Постепенный путь направлен на то, чтобы преодолеть эту привычку. А дальше истина обнаруживается не постепенно, а мгновенно.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Относительно того что сказал ЧННР, Будда сказал что:
"Время за которое муровей проходит с одной стороны носа на другую, проведённое в чистом созерцании, продуктивнее чем вся жизнь проведённая в благих деяниях"
Не знаю говорил ли это Будда на самом деле, но я понимаю эту фразу, ибо созерцание не подпитывает кармический поток, буть то благими или не благими деяниями.

----------


## Sadhak

> С пользой проводим "бесполезное" время.
>  А упрекать участников форума в разделе про Дзогчен в несоответствии поведению Тхеравады, на мой взгляд, бессмысленно.


Дзогчен начинается только с узнавания ригпа, не раньше, верно? Если у нас уже это есть, то нам есть чем заняться - раз. И мы понимаем, что бессмысленно вербально пытаться выразить или передать этот опыт другим (мы же еще явно не лама с осоотвествующей квалификацией), тем более в таких "дебатах" - два.
Если у нас этого нет, то разумнее не распукать радужные хвосты, а делать что-то рекомендованное и полезное, чтобы "это" наконец имело возможности проявиться в будущем и поведение и практика тхеравады для этого будет явно более правильным и нужным, чем дебаты о том, о чем мы не имеем никакого представления.

----------

Alekk (16.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Дзогчен начинается только с узнавания ригпа, не раньше, верно? Если у нас уже это есть, то нам есть чем заняться - раз. И мы понимаем, что бессмысленно вербально пытаться выразить или передать этот опыт другим (мы же еще явно не лама с осоотвествующей квалификацией), тем более в таких "дебатах" - два.
> Если у нас этого нет, то разумнее не распукать радужные хвосты, а делать что-то рекомендованное и полезное, чтобы "это" наконец имело возможности проявиться в будущем и поведение и практика тхеравады для этого будет явно более правильным и нужным, чем дебаты о том, о чем мы не имеем никакого представления.


Ваше утверждение верно когда "разговор" ведётся между знающим и не знаюшим, в нашем случае разговор бил между знаюшим и знаюшим, и если вы внимательно посмотрите, то разговор закончился когда мы поняли что говорим об одном и том же.
Считаю полезным говорить об одном разными словами, ибо в моом понимании небыло картины "Ткани", и эту картину с тканью я считаю интересной.

----------


## Alekk

> Считаю полезным говорить об одном разными словами, ибо в моом понимании небыло картины "Ткани", и эту картину с тканью я считаю интересной.


Эта "ткань" может обнаружиться в медитации випашьяны. Вход в такое же созерцательное состояние из омраченного состояния повседневности - это Трекчо. Созерцание "ткани" не из состояния медитации (не-медитация или ригпа) - это Тогал.
Поэтому картина "ткани" не просто интересная, она - необходимая. Иначе постижение второго завета не выдержит критики.
Кстати, критика тоже необходима, чтобы убедиться в том, что сомнений действительно нет. И чем тоньше и незаметнее сомнение, тем сильнее и изощреннее критика. Так что все идет как надо.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Дзогчен начинается только с узнавания ригпа, не раньше, верно? Если у нас уже это есть, то нам есть чем заняться - раз. И мы понимаем, что бессмысленно вербально пытаться выразить или передать этот опыт другим (мы же еще явно не лама с осоотвествующей квалификацией), тем более в таких "дебатах" - два.
> Если у нас этого нет, то разумнее не распукать радужные хвосты, а делать что-то рекомендованное и полезное, чтобы "это" наконец имело возможности проявиться в будущем и поведение и практика тхеравады для этого будет явно более правильным и нужным, чем дебаты о том, о чем мы не имеем никакого представления.


Красиво сказано! ))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Эта "ткань" может обнаружиться в медитации випашьяны. Вход в такое же созерцательное состояние из омраченного состояния повседневности - это Трекчо. Созерцание "ткани" не из состояния медитации (не-медитация или ригпа) - это Тогал.
> Поэтому картина "ткани" не просто интересная, она - необходимая. Иначе постижение второго завета не выдержит критики.
> Кстати, критика тоже необходима, чтобы убедиться в том, что сомнений действительно нет. И чем тоньше и незаметнее сомнение, тем сильнее и изощреннее критика. Так что все идет как надо.


У меня немного другая метафора чем метафора "ткани", даже не метафора, а что то другое, но сомнений нет. 
Рад что у Вас всё идёт хорошо  :Smilie:  
Щас работаю над стабильностью как раз. Медленно но верно...

----------


## Alekk

> Щас работаю над стабильностью как раз. Медленно но верно...


Загвоздка со стабильностью заключается в том, что ее невозможно натренировать или накопить, но именно через попытку это сделать открывается знание того, что стабильность всегда была, что ее не нужно приобретать, ее нужно обнаружить.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Загвоздка со стабильностью заключается в том, что ее невозможно натренировать или накопить, но именно через попытку это сделать открывается знание того, что стабильность всегда была, что ее не нужно приобретать, ее нужно обнаружить.


Да Вы правы !  :Smilie: 
Но я имел ввиду стабильности Ясности созерцания во всех ситуациях, на работе дома и так далее. Тоесть всегда быть Сдесь... А не в стабильности самой Ястности, как качества.

----------


## Alekk

> Да Вы правы ! 
> Но я имел ввиду стабильности Ясности созерцания во всех ситуациях, на работе дома и так далее. Тоесть всегда быть Сдесь... А не в стабильности самой Ястности, как качества.


И я об этом. Вы удивитесь, но это одно и то же.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Ясность осознавания не конечна сама по себе. Она также обладает налётом двойственности, потому что в ней есть некий наблюдатель, который воспринимает "манифестации" ясности.
А недвойственность - она недвойственная. Опыт её переживания - это переживание одного. Это одно можно рассмотреть с разных стороны, но от этого это одно не перестанет быть одним. И если Дхармакая действительно переживается таким образом, то Рупакаю ничем иным, кроме как Состраданием называть не получится.

----------


## Alekk

> Ясность осознавания не конечна сама по себе. Она также обладает налётом двойственности, потому что в ней есть некий наблюдатель, который воспринимает "манифестации" ясности.


Наблюдателя нет, но есть мысль о наблюдателе. Мысль осознает сама себя, так как соткана из света ясности. Конгломерат таких мыслей со взаимозависимым содержанием создает иллюзию индивидуального мира. Но множество мыслей - тоже условность. Есть лишь одна мысль - самбхогокайя. И есть лишь одно ее содержание - нирманакайа. 
А нас с вами никогда не было )
Но всегда была мысль о том, что мы есть.

----------


## Greedy

> Наблюдателя нет, но есть мысль о наблюдателе.


Поэтому осознавание не является пробуждением. В пробуждении нет мысли.




> Мысль осознает сама себя, так как соткана из света ясности. Конгломерат таких мыслей со взаимозависимым содержанием создает иллюзию индивидуального мира.


Само по себе осознавание - это и есть активность ума. Нерождённая, самовозникшая природа ума. Она присутствует во всём, не исчезает и не появляется.
Но чтобы реализовать эту природу, необходимо растворить различение признаков. Всех до конца. Истощить в дхармате.




> Но множество мыслей - тоже условность. Есть лишь одна мысль - самбхогокайя. И есть лишь одно ее содержание - нирманакайа.


Мысль не является самбхогакаей. Мысль - это результат различения в теле осознавания. Т.е. следствие цепляния, ограничения непрерывной, нерождённой природы, следствие обособления в это природе какой-то сущности, которая называется мыслью.

Дхармакая является той изначальной, нерождённой, самовозникшей природой. Эта природа сравнима с пустотой. Она пустая и всепронизвающая. В этой мере она бесполезна, с ней нельзя взаимодействовать. Но в этом пустом пространстве-осознании имеется "дымка" - самбхогакая, которая является носителем характеристик просветлённого существа. А из самбхогакаи появляются нирманакаи - воспринимаемые облики просветлённого другими чувствующими существами.

"Дымка" взято в кавычки, потому что самбхогакая неотличима от дхармакаи ни коим образом. Это не некий объект, находящийся в дхармакае. Это знание возможностей безграничной, всепроницающей природы самой дхармакаи.
Также и нирманакая не отличима от самбхогакаи. Она условно называется видимым телом, каким его видят омрачённые существа.

Мы же в своём омрачённом состоянии не являемся ни нирманакаем, ни самбхогакаей, ни дхармакаей. Мы является, как и все будды, триединством этих кай. Но характеристики того, что мы собой представляем (тот, как нас видят другие омрачённые существа, в том числе и наш омрачённый ум) - наша нирманакая, является следствием того, какими возможностями мы обладаем (то, какое представление у нас о своих возможностях) - наша самбхогакая. А она, в свою очередь является прямым следствием постижения нами нашей собственной природы.

И если мы вместо нерождённой, безграничной, всепроникающей природы, принимаем себя за проявления некой мысли о себе, то наше бытие ограничено представлением, связанным с тем, что мы вложили (явно или неявно) в это представление. Если же никакого вложения (цепляния к характеристикам) нет, то сама мысль растворяется одновременно со своим появлением. И остаётся только безграничное пустое пространство, в котором все проявления подобны воздушным иллюзиям. Они есть, но у них нет ни границ, ни материи, ни местоположения. И суть воззрения, описываемого в Трекчо - добиться такого состояния осознавания, когда любое проявление в уме (будь то мысль или внешний объект) самоосвобождается в своём проявлении.

А для этого на основе стабильной шаматхи практикуется випашьяна - исследование характеристик природы как этого состояния, так и природы того, откуда возникают, где прибывают и куда исчезают различные проявления ума, которые воспринимаются в этом состоянии стабильной шаматхи. Это делается для того, чтобы достичь твёрдой убеждённости в той самой нерождённой, безграничной, всепроникающей природе.
Этот этап полностью совпадает, вплоть до устных наставлений, с тем, что передаётся в традиции махамудры сути.

После этого различными методами медитации в уме доводится до полного истощения всё, что, так или иначе, не является этой изначальной природой.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

*Greedy*
По жизни мы имеем дело только с одной стороной мысли - с ее содержанием. Поэтому если учитывать только эту сторону мысли, то описать связь самбхогокайи с мыслями не получится никогда. Но у мысли есть еще одна сторона - ее форма, ткань, природа. Обычно мы об этой ее грани даже не подозреваем. Проводим жизнь, копаясь в содержании мыслей. И даже если где-то услышим о внешней стороне мысли, то это снова будет содержанием очередной мысли. Впервые обнаружить внешнюю сторону мыслей можно только в медитации випашьяны, но не через шаматху и не через размышление. Обратный процесс перехода от созерцания внешней формы мысли к смотрению в ее содержание можно назвать засыпанием. Мы засыпаем в содержании мыслей, влипаем в них, как муха в мед, и почти никогда не выбираемся из этого содержания. Промежутки между мыслями мы не замечаем, будто их нет. Но начинать выбраться из сна содержания мыслей нужно как раз через обнаружение этих промежутков. Когда мы просыпаемся утром, то говорим себе, что это было всего-лишь сновидение. Если мы просыпаемся из содержания мыслей, то говорим себе, что это были всего-лишь мысли. Когда мы созерцаем мысли со стороны, то обнаруживаем, что они сделаны из света, такие световые сгустки. И этот свет - свет самбхогокайи. Разве нет?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Согласен на счёт того что мысли это Самбхогакая.

Достаточно понять что мысли приходят из Пустоты, как проявление её енергии и бесконечного потенциала, и потом эти мысли проявляются в природе, обретают фиическую форму ситуации или объекта.
Пустота > Мысль > Форма
Дхармакая > Самбхогакая > Нирманакая

----------


## Alekk

> Согласен на счёт того что мысли это Самбхогакая.
> 
> Достаточно понять что мысли приходят из Пустоты, как проявление её енергии и бесконечного потенциала, и потом эти мысли проявляются в природе, обретают фиическую форму ситуации или объекта.
> Пустота > Мысль > *Форма*
> Дхармакая > Самбхогакая > Нирманакая


У вас Форма - это содержание мысли. А я иногда говорю о форме самой мысли (мыслеформа), как о созерцаемом проявлении энергии пустоты. Можно запутаться в терминах )

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

Сущность Будды и природа Будды это синонимы? 
Природа Будды это самбхогакая?
Нирманакая это цепляние?
Может ли мысль быть нирманакаей?
П.С. Прощу прощения за обособление, исправляюсь *"Вопросы ко всем от интересующегося дилетанта"*

----------


## Greedy

> Когда мы созерцаем мысли со стороны, то обнаруживаем, что они сделаны из света, такие световые сгустки. И этот свет - свет самбхогокайи. Разве нет?


Светом самбхогакаи являются не только мысли.
Вся активность ума (активность, конечно же, понимается условно) является светом самбхогакаи. Мысль, которую мы можем наблюдать со стороны - одно из её проявлений. Возбуждение в 6-м сознании. Точно такое же возбуждение, обусловленное контактом, в каждом из 5-ти сознаний - это тоже свет самбхогакаи. Мы, вообще, не найдём ничего, что не являлось бы светом самбхогакаи, если будем смотреть в свой ум.




> Достаточно понять что *мысли приходят из Пустоты*, как проявление её енергии и бесконечного потенциала, и потом эти мысли проявляются в природе, обретают фиическую форму ситуации или объекта.


А вот это подход учители часто критикуют.
Сам по себе он полезен, чтобы перейти от пребывания в мыслях, к наблюдению за мыслями. Но пока наблюдается появление, пребывание и исчезновение мыслей в "пустоте", пустота остаётся не познанной. Пустота - отдельно, мысли - отдельно. Как самостоятельные сущности.
Суть в том, что в этом процессе следует уйти от восприятия возникновения, пребывания и прекращения, перейдя к состоянию самоосвобождения возникающих проявлений. А когда это достигнуто, то пустота и проявления более не являются раздельными сущностями. Пустота становится природой этих проявлений. Не местом пребывания, а именно природой. Как капли воды. Они могут пребывать в воздухе, появляясь в нём и растворяясь в нём же. Но это процесс возможен, потому что воздух - не природа капель воды. Но чтобы будет, если мы смотрим в толщу воды, и видим в нём капли? Капля, сама по себе, становится не отличимой от той тощи воды, где она проявилась. Но мы её, все же, видим. Как что-то неуловимое, обусловленное, постоянно меняющееся.

Тоща воды, как природа и вместилище, а не как просто вместилище, воспринимаемых проявлений - это дхармакая. Сабхогакая же - это равностность (неотличимость всего проявляемого от природы, от дхармакаи) и многообразие всего проявляемого в дхармакае. Нирманакая же - это то очищенное тело, которое воспринимает 6-ю сознаниями всё это многообразие проявлений (самбхогакаю). Телом она называется чисто условно.

----------

Alekk (17.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сущность Будды и природа Будды это синонимы?


В данном контексте, да.




> Природа Будды это самбхогакая?


Нет. Но обратное верно.




> Нирманакая это цепляние?


Нет. Нирманакая - это полное отсутствие цепляния в рамках двойственного восприятия.




> Может ли мысль быть нирманакаей?


Мысль отдельная, обособленная, воспринимается в следствии наличия цепляния.
Но это не значит, что у Будды нет мыслей. Они есть, но нет цепляния к ним. На примере чего-нибудь более твёрдого можно сказать, что Будда также как и мы видит гору. Но в его восприятии нет цепляния к её характеристикам (например, прочности, непрозрачности). И он совершенно спокойно может посмотреть, что находится внутри горы.

----------


## Пилигрим

Я не практик Дзогчен. Возможно поговорить с вами в русле философского обоснования Дзогчен?

*[QUOTE=Greedy;451732]*


> В данном контексте, да.


Мне это не нравится. Так мы можем попутать самбхогакаю и дхармакаю. Если возможно развейте мои сомнения.




> Нет. Но обратное верно.


Почему верно только в одном направлении и неверно в обратном?





> Нет. Нирманакая - это полное отсутствие цепляния в рамках двойственного восприятия.Мысль отдельная, обособленная, воспринимается в следствии наличия цепляния.
> Но это не значит, что у Будды нет мыслей. Они есть, но нет цепляния к ним. На примере чего-нибудь более твёрдого можно сказать, что Будда также как и мы видит гору. Но он в его восприятии нет цепляния к её характеристикам (например, прочности, непрозрачности). И совершенно спокойно может посмотреть, что находится внутри горы.


Т.Е мысль не всегда цепляние. Более того на самом деле ее природа нирманакая, но восприятие ее чем-либо другим лежит в основе цепляния и тогда, Плод практики - избавление восприятия от цепляния, но не от мыслей?

----------


## Пилигрим

Даже не избавления от цепляния как такового, но от представления о том, что мысль может быть чем-либо кроме нирманакаи. Постепенное привыкание к такому восприятию приведет к тому, что цепляние, в конце концов отвалится само?

----------


## Alekk

> Светом самбхогакаи являются не только мысли.
> Вся активность ума (активность, конечно же, понимается условно) является светом самбхогакаи. Мысль, которую мы можем наблюдать со стороны - одно из её проявлений. Возбуждение в 6-м сознании. Точно такое же возбуждение, обусловленное контактом, в каждом из 5-ти сознаний - это тоже свет самбхогакаи. Мы, вообще, не найдём ничего, что не являлось бы светом самбхогакаи, если будем смотреть в свой ум.
> 
> 
> А вот это подход учители часто критикуют.
> *Сам по себе он полезен, чтобы перейти от пребывания в мыслях, к наблюдению за мыслями. Но пока наблюдается появление, пребывание и исчезновение мыслей в "пустоте", пустота остаётся не познанной. Пустота - отдельно, мысли - отдельно. Как самостоятельные сущности.
> Суть в том, что в этом процессе следует уйти от восприятия возникновения, пребывания и прекращения, перейдя к состоянию самоосвобождения возникающих проявлений. А когда это достигнуто, то пустота и проявления более не являются раздельными сущностями. Пустота становится природой этих проявлений. Не местом пребывания, а именно природой.* Как капли воды. Они могут пребывать в воздухе, появляясь в нём и растворяясь в нём же. Но это процесс возможен, потому что воздух - не природа капель воды. Но чтобы будет, если мы смотрим в толщу воды, и видим в нём капли? Капля, сама по себе, становится не отличимой от той тощи воды, где она проявилась. Но мы её, все же, видим. Как что-то неуловимое, обусловленное, постоянно меняющееся.
> 
> Тоща воды, как природа и вместилище, а не как просто вместилище, воспринимаемых проявлений - это дхармакая. Сабхогакая же - это равностность (неотличимость всего проявляемого от природы, от дхармакаи) и многообразие всего проявляемого в дхармакае. Нирманакая же - это то очищенное тело, которое воспринимает 6-ю сознаниями всё это многообразие проявлений (самбхогакаю). Телом она называется чисто условно.


Очень глубокое замечание. Буду думать.

----------


## Greedy

> Мне это не нравится. Так мы можем попутать самбхогакаю и дхармакаю. Если возможно развейте мои сомнения.


Дхармакаю с самбхогакаей спутать нельзя. Дхармкая - это природа всего. То, чем это всё является на самом деле.
Сабхогакая - это "всё" в этой природе. Одно без другого не имеет смысла.




> Почему верно только в одном направлении и неверно в обратном?


Так объяснять проще. Даже если никаких отличий одного от другого найти не получится  :Wink: 




> Т.Е мысль не всегда цепляние. Более того на самом деле ее природа нирманакая, но восприятие ее чем-либо другим лежит в основе цепляния и тогда, Плод практики - избавление восприятия от цепляния, но не от мыслей?


Нирманакая - это не природа мысли. Это "природа" восприятия "всего".
Сейчас у нас есть глаз, которые воспринимает формы. Есть кожа, которая воспринимает ощущения и т.д. Вкупе всё это составляет то, что мы называем телом, которым мы воспринимаем мир.
Когда все загрязнения ума очищены, мир не перестаёт восприниматься. Но теперь в нашем восприятии нет никаких ограничений, так как всё воспринимаемое обладает единой природой. И вот эта способность воспринимать всё и есть нирманакая. Сейчас она у нас тоже есть. Но из-за загрязнений ума, она ограничена тем, что мы воспринимаем и называем свои телом.




> Даже не избавления от цепляния как такового, но от представления о том, что мысль может быть чем-либо кроме нирманакаи. Постепенное привыкание к такому восприятию приведет к тому, что цепляние, в конце концов отвалится само?


Можно, конечно, сказать об этом и так.
Если же Вы сомневаетесь, что плод - это избавление от цепляния, а не от восприятия, то снова перечитайте четыре благородных истины. В них прямым текстом Будда говорит, что причиной самсары является жажда. А освобождение - это освобождение и отдаление от этой жажды.
И эта жажда, на самом деле, так или иначе, и есть проявление неведения своей собственной природы, которая проявляется в трёх главных аспектах: всепроникающем страдании, страдании изменений и актуальном страдании.
В частности, смотреть на гору и видеть её плотной, непроникаемой - это та же самая жажда. Цепляние за данные характеристики, стремление воспринимать эту гору именно такой. И пребывание в этом стремлении (в этой жажде), которое именно так и переживается - мы видим гору плотной и непроницаемой, и никакой другой.
Но и в лоб (не хочу воспринимать гору такой) эта проблема тоже не решается. Требуется успокаивать ум, чтобы напрямую воспринять процесс цепляния к характеристикам. Что само по себе и является освобождением от этого цепляния. Воспринимая цепляние со стороны, в цеплянии мы более не пребываем. После чего идёт отдаление от этого цепляния, понимания, что никакого цепляния на самом деле нет и никогда не было.

----------


## Qvipral

> Если в ригпа не возникает сострадания интенсивности 1-го бхуми, то не ошибочно ли ригпа?
> (Сострадание - это когда вырезают сердце, а выступают слёзы сострадания к убийцам.)
> Является ли сила сострадания критерием ригпа, как Вы считаете?


 Ведь совершенно бессмысленный вопрос... если вы знаете что такое ригпа (хотя понятно, что не знаете :Smilie:  , то дольжо быть ясно что ригпа не объект и поэтому ни свойств ни критериев просто нет. Но даже незнающему человеку (такому как я) доступны тексты на русском языке из которых можно это вычитать. А вы публично такое спрашиваете)))

 И удивительно насколько много желающих потрепаться (ответить в этом посте) про дзогчен, про 3 каи, хотя вас никто не просит этого делать, но видимо просто хочется поговорить, чтобы самоутвердиться в роли практика. Совершенно некомпетентные ответы..

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012), Сергей Ч (18.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> то дольжо быть ясно что ригпа не объект и поэтому ни свойств ни критериев просто нет


Но ригпа и не субъект. Да и слова такого не должно быть.

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А вот это подход учители часто критикуют.
> Сам по себе он полезен, чтобы перейти от пребывания в мыслях, к наблюдению за мыслями. Но пока наблюдается появление, пребывание и исчезновение мыслей в "пустоте", пустота остаётся не познанной. Пустота - отдельно, мысли - отдельно. Как самостоятельные сущности.
> Суть в том, что в этом процессе следует уйти от восприятия возникновения, пребывания и прекращения, перейдя к состоянию самоосвобождения возникающих проявлений. А когда это достигнуто, то пустота и проявления более не являются раздельными сущностями. Пустота становится природой этих проявлений. Не местом пребывания, а именно природой.


Да Вы правы, я понимаю о чём вы говорите, если взять пример внутреннего голоса, то это когда слышишь но не слушаешь, видишь но не смотришь.
Про появление мыслей из пустоты я сказал для отделения Самбхогакаи от Дхармакаи для более детального анализа каждой из составляющих.




> И удивительно насколько много желающих потрепаться (ответить в этом посте) про дзогчен, про 3 каи, хотя вас никто не просит этого делать, но видимо просто хочется поговорить, чтобы самоутвердиться в роли практика. Совершенно некомпетентные ответы..


Главное что теперь среди нас знающий человек.

----------


## Qvipral

> Но ригпа и не субъект. Да и слова такого не должно быть.


Вот опять - в чем необходимость писать ЭТО?)) 
я понимаю посты типа: "где найти такой-то текст  или  как перевести это слово или понятие" ... это же тибетские традиции, в основном ваджраяна т.е. самая, передача - это должны быть знакомые слова.
Но вот конкретного человека тянет писать несостоятельные ответы на бессмысленные вопросы, что бы просто почувствовать себя участником разговора о ригпа и 3 каях.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вот опять - в чем необходимость писать ЭТО?)) 
> я понимаю посты типа: "где найти такой-то текст  или  как перевести это слово или понятие" ... это же тибетские традиции, в основном ваджраяна т.е. самая, передача - это должны быть знакомые слова.
> Но вот конкретного человека тянет писать несостоятельные ответы на бессмысленные вопросы, что бы просто почувствовать себя участником разговора о ригпа и 3 каях.


Извените что вмешиваюсь, но позвольте предположить что Вашь пост менее продуктивен чем пост который вы назвали неродуктивным, и если посмотреть ещё глубже, то можно предположить что вашь пост также относится и к Вам, и за одно и ко мне, к этом посту  :Wink: 

В любом случае предлогаю не цепляться за лишнее.
С Уважением

----------


## Greedy

> Вот опять - в чем необходимость писать ЭТО?))


В том, что для кого-то обсуждение подобных вещей является полезным.




> я понимаю посты типа: "где найти такой-то текст  или  как перевести это слово или понятие" ... это же тибетские традиции, в основном ваджраяна т.е. самая, передача - это должны быть знакомые слова.


Используйте то, что находите полезным для себя. Всё остальное - отпускайте, каким бы глупым, бесполезным, ошибочным и безнравственным оно не было.
Если Вы умеете отпускать, то у Вас не будет проблем с тем, что кто-то мается ерундой. Напротив, скорее Вы увидите возможности помочь этому человеку помаяться с его ерундой так, чтобы ему была от этого ещё и какая-то польза.
Не говоря уже о том, что вопрос чьей либо мотивации у Вас даже возникать не будет.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012)

----------


## Qvipral

> В том, что для кого-то обсуждение подобных вещей является полезным.


Послушайте, Вы серьезно?... ))) Вы сами решаете что кому полезно? Или вас кто-то просил приносить пользу другим разъясняя Дхарму? ...Кого вы изображаете?




> Используйте...  ...возникать не будет.


А это Вы пытаетесь давать наставления, когда вас не просят? :Smilie: 

Поймите:
1) насколько Вы нелепы пытаясь быть "наставником приносящий пользу" - когда очевидно что Вы единственный кому это нужно (Вас никто не просил рассказывать про свет 3 кай). 
2) Вы таким образом выказываете неуважение к учению. Просто используете учение что бы кого-то изображать, по тому что вам так приятнее жить... И не имеете полномочий учить.

...по моему естественно, что если люди спрашивают вопросы то можно порекомендовать книги и тексты. Или если просят помочь найти ссылку или информацию - подсказать, если вы знаете.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Послушайте, Вы серьезно?... ))) Вы сами решаете что кому полезно? Или вас кто-то просил приносить пользу другим разъясняя Дхарму? ...Кого вы изображаете?
> 
> 
> А это Вы пытаетесь давать наставления, когда вас не просят?
> 
> Поймите:
> 1) насколько Вы нелепы пытаясь быть "наставником приносящий пользу" - когда очевидно что Вы единственный кому это нужно (Вас никто не просил рассказывать про свет 3 кай). 
> 2) Вы таким образом выказываете неуважение к учению. Просто используете учение что бы кого-то изображать, по тому что вам так приятнее жить... И не имеете полномочий учить.
> 
> ...по моему естественно, что если люди спрашивают вопросы то можно порекомендовать книги и тексты. Или если просят помочь найти ссылку или информацию - подсказать, если вы знаете.


Я просил. А вот вас, "бороться за чистоту рядов", встревая сюда, никто точно не просил. Угомоните свой праведный пыл. Пользы от него никому ни на йоту. А мне польза от его разъяснений, даже если сейчас я и не все пойму правильно.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.02.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пользы от него никому ни на йоту. А мне польза от его разъяснений, даже если сейчас я и не все пойму правильно.


Ну для начала должна быть хоть йота уверенность в том, что Greedy и сам всё правильно понял.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Не понять компетентного и знающего человека- это поправимо, а не понять такого же непонимающего как и ты сам- это шанс основательно запутаться.  :Confused:  Вопосы то на самом деле не простые.

----------


## Пилигрим

отнюдь не против если и вы выскажитесь по заданным вопросам. Против я, только одного, что бы затыкали людям рот, а модерацию давайте оставим модераторам. По заданным вопросам есть что сказать?

----------


## Нико

> Сущность Будды и природа Будды это синонимы?


Да.




> Природа Будды это самбхогакая?


Нет.




> Нирманакая это цепляние?


Нет.




> Может ли мысль быть нирманакаей?


Да, если это мысль Будды.

----------

Legba (19.02.2012)

----------


## Qvipral

Нико, ну неквалифицированные ответы :Smilie:  
Вы бы посоветовали обратится к Ланкаватара-сутре - это одно из учений-источноков по 3 каям. 
Я собственно к этому и призывала - отсылать к такстам (даже если участник не понимает, что вы не способны отвечать правильно :Smilie:  )

(не потому, что именно вы не понимаете, а потому, что нет полномочий и собственного опыта познания 3кай)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну неквалифицированные ответы 
> Вы бы посоветовали обратится к Ланкаватара-сутре - это одно из учений-источноков по 3 каям. 
> Я собственно к этому и призывала - отсылать к такстам (даже если участник не понимает, что вы не способны отвечать правильно )


Докажите их неквалифицированность. Я, если что, соглашусь.

----------


## Нико

И потом, отсылать всех к текстам -- неблагодарное дело. Нужно на основе источников своей логикой думать. К этому привыкла, к сожалению или к счастью.

----------


## Qvipral

> А вот вас, "бороться за чистоту рядов", встревая сюда, никто точно не просил. Угомоните свой праведный пыл. Пользы от него никому ни на йоту


я по собственной инициативе - имею право. А вот быть наставником по собственной инициативе никто права не имеет. А на счет пользы от куда вы знаете?) как вы это определяете?:-)

----------


## Qvipral

> И потом, отсылать всех к текстам -- неблагодарное дело. Нужно на основе источников своей логикой думать. К этому привыкла, к сожалению или к счастью.


 Если привыкли навязввать свою логику (а логикой этого не понять) то к сожалению. 

 Очень даже благодарное дело)

----------


## Нико

> я по собственной инициативе - имею право. А вот быть наставником по собственной инициативе никто права не имеет. А на счет пользы от куда вы знаете?) как вы это определяете?:-)


Никто тут наставником не является. Если Вы задаёте вопросы, то получите разные ответы. Ни больше, ни меньше.

----------


## Нико

> Если привыкли навязввать свою логику (а логикой этого не понять) то к сожалению. 
> 
>  Очень даже благодарное дело)


Я не привыкла навязывать кому-то свою логику. Если не согласны с ней -- Ваше дело.  Логикой можно, кстати, многое понять про вышеупомянутые вопросы. Включать нужно свой ум, только и всего.

----------


## Кунсанг

Про три кайи интересный вопрос такой что одновременно с достижением Дхармакайи появляются два других тела Самбхогакайя и Нирманакайя или из Дхармакайи сначала появляется Самбхогакайя и потом Нирманакайя. Одновременно сразу три тела возникают у Будды или последовательно. Поскольку Будда это тот кто достигает трех тел.

----------


## Нико

> Про три кайи интересный вопрос такой что одновременно с достижением Дхармакайи появляются два других тела Самбхогакайя и Нирманакайя или из Дхармакайи сначала появляется Самбхогакайя и потом Нирманакайя. Одновременно сразу три тела возникают у Будды или последовательно. Поскольку Будда это тот кто достигает трех тел.


Дхармакая и Рупакая появляются одновременно. Они являются следствием соответственно созданных причин. Причём, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая (Рупакая) являются телами "для других", т.е. порождены бодхичиттой. "Дхармакая" -- это так называемое "тело для себя".

----------

Legba (19.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Дхармакая и Рупакая появляются одновременно. Они являются следствием соответственно созданных причин. Причём, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая (Рупакая) являются телами "для других", т.е. порождены бодхичиттой. "Дхармакая" -- это так называемое "тело для себя".


Но кажется логичным что сначала достигается ум Дхармакайи и из него разворачивается Самбхогакайя и НИрманакайя. То есть я достиг Дхармакайи. В этом состоянии я не могу особо принести благо, поэтому я проявлюсь в форме Самбхогакайи и затем для тех кто не может воспринимать Самбхогакайю я проявлюсь в форме грубого тела Нирманакайи.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы бы посоветовали обратится к Ланкаватара-сутре - это одно из учений-источноков по 3 каям.


В Дзогчене чуть ли не каждый текст - это учение-источник о 3-х каях. И в каждом из них они "расшифрованы" с позиции той практики, которая является центральном в данной линии.
А вот Ланкаватару тут вряд ли кто-то станет цитировать.

----------


## Нико

> Но кажется логичным что сначала достигается ум Дхармакайи и из него разворачивается Самбхогакайя и НИрманакайя. То есть я достиг Дхармакайи. В этом состоянии я не могу особо принести благо, поэтому я проявлюсь в форме Самбхогакайи и затем для тех кто не может воспринимать Самбхогакайю я проявлюсь в форме грубого тела Нирманакайи.


В результате практики тантры одновременно достигаются два тела. Как уже было сказано, это следствие соответствующих причин. Если Вы понимаете, о чём я.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В результате практики тантры одновременно достигаются два тела. Как уже было сказано, это следствие соответствующих причин. Если Вы понимаете, о чём я.


Я не совсем понимаю конечно теорию трех тел, но что в первую очередь достигается тем кто вот-вот станет Буддой? В следующий момент он обретает ум Будды Дхармакайю вероятно. С этим одновременно он сразу обретает "грубое" тело Нирманакайи? Так вот сразу и ум Будды и грубое тело?

----------


## Greedy

> Но кажется логичным что сначала достигается ум Дхармакайи и из него разворачивается Самбхогакайя и НИрманакайя. То есть я достиг Дхармакайи. В этом состоянии я не могу особо принести благо, поэтому я проявлюсь в форме Самбхогакайи и затем для тех кто не может воспринимать Самбхогакайю я проявлюсь в форме грубого тела Нирманакайи.


Достигается, действительно, именно Дхармакая. Но 3 каи нераздельны. Нельзя "обладать" только лишь одной каей.
Дхармакая - это основа просветлённого ума. И разными практиками достигается видение и пребывание в этой основе.

И уже из этой основы вся активность ума (ум не является пустым, в том смысле, что ничего нет - это крайность нигилизма) воспринимается как Рупакая, природой которой является Дхармакая. Двойственный же ум Рупакаю не воспринимает.
Аспект ясности, природа, способность восприятия - это Самбхогакая. Нирманакая же - это проявление сострадания.
Когда в нашем уме возникает образ дерева - это, всего лишь, образ дерева. Но когда в нашем уме возникает образ Будды (образ активного просветлённого ума), то это образ действует на наш ум освобождающим способом. Этот образ Будды и есть Нирманкая. 
Другими словами, находясь в основе просветлённого ума (Дхармакае), пребывая в блаженстве ясного света (Самбхогакае) есть возможность быть воспринимаемым (просветлённые существа находятся "там же" где и омрачённые существа - у них единая природа бытия - Дхармакая) для других чувствующих существ. И вот то, как они воспринимают Будду - это Нирманакая. Приходящее состояния, согласованное с умом того существа, которое в данный момент воспринимает Будду. Это может быть как гора или камень, какой-то звук или ветерок, ощущение или могущественное божество, или бренное тело больного человека.

----------


## Кунсанг

Конечно они нераздельны три тела. Но вопрос в том что сначала достигается - Дхармакайя и потом другие тела или сразу все три тела одновременно возникают у Будды.

----------


## Greedy

> вопрос в том что сначала достигается - Дхармакайя и потом другие тела или сразу все три тела одновременно возникают у Будды.


Они не возникают. Они уже присутствуют. Трикая - это Будда-природа. Постигая Дхармакаю, трикая становится явленной.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Они не возникают. Они уже присутствуют. Трикая - это Будда-природа. Постигая Дхармакаю, трикая становится явленной.


Это ошибка. Если они не возникают и уже присутствуют то мы уже будды должны быть. Но это не так. Мы еще не будды.

----------


## Greedy

> Это ошибка. Если они не возникают и уже присутствуют то мы уже будды должны быть. Но это не так. Мы еще не будды.


Мы не будды, потому что мы не постигли свою Будда-природу. Когда постигнем, мы не станем кем-то другим, мы просто увидим, что мы - будды и всегда ими были.

Солнце светит всегда. Когда есть облака, то мы можем думать, что Солнца нет. Когда облака рассеиваются, мы можем видеть, что теперь Солнце есть. Но оно там было всегда, и всегда освещало Землю, в не зависимости от наличия или отсутствия облаков.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Мы не будды, потому что мы не постигли свою Будда-природу. Когда постигнем, мы не станем кем-то другим, мы просто увидим, что мы - будды и всегда ими были.
> 
> Солнце светит всегда. Когда есть облака, то мы можем думать, что Солнца нет. Когда облака рассеиваются, мы можем видеть, что теперь Солнце есть. Но оно там было всегда, и всегда освещало Землю, в не зависимости от наличия или отсутствия облаков.


Ответ тут такой что мы не будды и никогда еще ими не были. Качество Будды это всеведение. Когда оно у Вас было? Никогда. Значит Вы не были Буддой и еще пока не стали им. Будда природа это всего лишь потенциал становления буддой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если они не возникают и уже присутствуют то мы уже будды должны быть. Но это не так. Мы еще не будды.


"Видишь суслика? - Нет - И я не вижу. А он есть."(с) ДМБ

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда природа это всего лишь потенциал становления буддой.


Это понимание Сутраяны, что есть потенциал(семя) и его надо взращивать для освобождения. В Ваджраяне и Дзогчен иначе понимается Будда-природа.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это понимание Сутраяны, что есть потенциал(семя) и его надо взращивать для освобождения. В Ваджраяне и Дзогчен иначе понимается Будда-природа.


В этом сутра и тантра должны сходиться наоборот. Когда в Ваджраяне принимается плод на ПУть  то тем самым и взращивается семя.

----------


## Greedy

> Ответ тут такой что мы не будды и никогда еще ими не были.


Если Вы назовёте состояние Будды чем-то отличным от того, чем мы являемся сейчас, то Вы впадёте в крайность происхождения от другого.

Мы должны уйти от размышлений типа "является ли семечко и росток одним и тем же или разным". Если мы придерживаемся подобных воззрений, то мы впадаем в крайности. Чандракирти тут очень хорош.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Если Вы назовёте состояние Будды чем-то отличным от того, чем мы являемся сейчас, то Вы впадёте в крайность происхождения от другого.
> 
> Мы должны уйти от размышлений типа "является ли семечко и росток одним и тем же или разным". Если мы придерживаемся подобных воззрений, то мы впадаем в крайности. Чандракирти тут очень хорош.


Конечно состояние Будды отличное от того чем мы являемся сейчас. Или вы признаете что состояние Будды неотлично от нашего состояния? Тогда вы вынуждены будете признать что Будда убивает, грабит, хамит и т.д.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Когда в Ваджраяне принимается плод на ПУть то тем самым и взращивается семя.


В Ваджраяне есть ваджра - природа Будды, из которой проявляется всё, и чистое, и нечистое виденье. Нету там такого, как взращивать и развивать семя. Разивают чистое виденье, и обнаруживают единый корень и чистого, и нечистого(собственную будда-природу).

----------


## Greedy

> Конечно состояние Будды отличное от того чем мы являемся сейчас. Или вы признаете что состояние Будды неотлично от нашего состояния?


Первое утверждение - крайность происхождения от другого.
Второе утверждение - крайность происхождения от себя самого.
И то, и другое, естественно, неверно.

Приверженность к происхождению от другого - обычное восприятие омрачённого ума.
Приверженность к происхождению от себя самого - заблуждения многих философских систем, объясняющих мироздание.
В общем, читать *"Введение в Мадхьямаку" Чандракирти* обязательно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> В Ваджраяне есть ваджра - природа Будды, из которой проявляется всё, и чистое, и нечистое виденье. Нету там такого, как взращивать и развивать семя. Разивают чистое виденье, и обнаруживают единый корень и чистого, и нечистого(собственную будда-природу).


Да ну. И как практик Ваджраяны уже вдруг все развил? Взращивать и развивать это синонимы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Взращивать и развивать это синонимы.


Развитие чистого виденья и взращивание семени(будда-природы), это не об одном и том же.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Развитие чистого виденья и взращивание семени(будда-природы), это не об одном и том же.


Смотря как. С одной стороны это одно и то же.

----------

Майя П (19.02.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Смотря как. С одной стороны это одно и то же.


Да хоть как. Взращивание семени это абстракция, а развитие чистогое виденье технический момент. Хотя со стороны словоблудия для кого-то может обо одном и том же.

----------


## Пилигрим

Greedy держитесь, сечас начну приставать с противными вопросами.



> *Greedy*: В данном контексте, да.


Поясните что это за контекст такой? Если это синонимы то значит, что разное у этого только наименование и тогда: 


> [*Greedy*: Дхармакаю с самбхогакаей спутать нельзя. Дхармкая - это природа всего. То, чем это всё является на самом деле.
> Сабхогакая - это "всё" в этой природе. Одно без другого не имеет смысла.


почему нельзя спутать, ведь это, согласно сказанному вами выше, одно и тоже, только по разному названо(синонимы). Итог: Так Дхармакая и Самбхогакая это одно и тоже?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Конечно состояние Будды отличное от того чем мы являемся сейчас. Или вы признаете что состояние Будды неотлично от нашего состояния? Тогда вы вынуждены будете признать что Будда убивает, грабит, хамит и т.д.


Так и есть.
Будда это великая мудрость и великое сострадание, ему не знакомы такие двойственные понятия как хорошо и плохо, ему знакома лишь справедливость.
Если человек убил, то значит оно ему нужно, Будда не судит о том хорошо ли это или плохо, он просто отражает человеку то что ему нужно, отправляя его в Ад, ведь он хотел именно этого.

Будда это гармония.

Однажды на меня сказали гандон, но я был рад быть сравнённым с ним, ибо гандон это благой предмет, он защищает от смерти,  от страданий и болезней. Потом меня назвали петухом, и опять я был рад, ибо петух благородное животное, оно пробуждает дюбей по утрам и не даёт им упустить свет того самого солнца.

Однажды меня ограбили, но я был рад, ибо я расстался с тем что мне не принадлежало, а кому то радость ибо оно было ему нужнее чем мне, также я был рад за себя, ибо я подарил вору то что он украл и тем самым уменьшу карму и ему и себе.

Однажды меня убили, и я был рад, ибо убили именно меня способного понять, а не человека кому это расставание принесло бы страдания.

В принципе, когда есть понимание общей гармонии всего, ты принимаешь всё с радостью, к тому же печалится было бы сродни огорчению и обиде на зеркало.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет.
> 
> 
> 
> Нет.
> ...


Нико благодарю, что откликнулись. Скажите сущность Будды - пустота?
Когда мы говорим о природе какого-либо из феноменов ( Будда), мы указываем его сущностную характеристику?

----------


## Greedy

> почему нельзя спутать, ведь это, согласно сказанному вами выше, одно и тоже, только по разному названо(синонимы). Итог: Так Дхармакая и Самбхогакая это одно и тоже?


Кратко и очень поверхностно:
Дхармакая - это пространство, в котором происходит восприятие.
Самбхогакая - это способность воспринимать. Способность эту можно рассмотреть через пять скандх: рупа (восприятие форм), ведана (восприятие ощущений), самджня (восприятие обозначений), самскара (восприятие волевых импульсов) и виджняна (восприятие сознания). Пять Дхьяни-будд - это будды Самбхогакаи.

Постигать, например, Будду Вайрочану или Будду Акшобхью бессмысленно. Потому что пока Дхармакая не постигнута, форма - это всегда форма, во всём своём разнообразии и обособленности.
Поэтому постигается Дхармакая, которая является общей основой любого восприятия. Когда эта общая основа постигнута, пять скандх предстают пятью семействами будд.

Дхармакая - это общее, что присутствует при видении форм, чувствовании ощущений, представлении о них, восприятии умственной деятельности и восприятии опыта и знания.
Самбхогакая - это пребывание в этой равностности к пяти скандхам.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Кратко и очень поверхностно:
> Дхармакая - это пространство, в котором происходит восприятие.
> Самбхогакая - это способность воспринимать. Способность эту можно рассмотреть через пять скандх: рупа (восприятие форм), ведана (восприятие ощущений), самджня (восприятие обозначений), самскара (восприятие волевых импульсов) и виджняна (восприятие сознания). Пять Дхьяни-будд - это будды Самбхогакаи.
> 
> Постигать, например, Будду Вайрочану или Будду Акшобхью бессмысленно. Потому что пока Дхармакая не постигнута, форма - это всегда форма, во всём своём разнообразии и обособленности.
> Поэтому постигается Дхармакая, которая является общей основой любого восприятия. Когда эта общая основа постигнута, пять скандх предстают пятью семействами будд.
> 
> Дхармакая - это общее, что присутствует при видении форм, чувствовании ощущений, представлении о них, восприятии умственной деятельности и восприятии опыта и знания.
> Самбхогакая - это пребывание в этой равностности к пяти скандхам.


 :Kiss:  Прекрасный ответ. В связи с ним и всеми вашими предыдущими постами, не кажется ли вам, что вы растеряли все основания для утверждения, что природа и сущность Будды это синонимы, одно и тоже названное разными именами?

----------


## Greedy

> В связи с ним и всеми вашими предыдущими постами, не кажется ли вам, что вы растеряли все основания для утверждения, что природа и сущность Будды это синонимы, одно и тоже названное разными именами?


Полностью согласен. В данном контексте "природа Будды" - это Самбхогакая. "Сущность Будды" - это Дхармакая.

Но если Вы обратитесь к тому посту, после которого Вы задали свой вопрос:



> Сущность Будды и природа Будды это синонимы?


А именно



> Дхармакая является той изначальной, нерождённой, самовозникшей природой. Эта природа сравнима с пустотой...


Т.е. для обозначения Дхармакаи я использовал слово природа. Соответственно, использовать для описания Самбхогакаи это слово я уже не мог. Поэтому в том контексте "природа Будда" и "сущность Будды" следовало понимать одинаково.

_Других моих постов, связанных с природой и сущностью на тот момент не было_.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Оригинальные высказывания.
Правда о гармонии Будда не говорил.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Если бы небыло гармонии то был бы хаос, и следствия бы возникали без причин. 
Будда может не использывал этот концепт (возможно его небыло в санскрите?), но это вывод который следует из того что он использывал.

----------


## Aion

> Правда о гармонии Будда не говорил.


Однако, современный буддизм отнюдь не чужд идее гармонии: 


> Интересно, что идея гармонии прочно вошла не только в китайский и японский буддизм, но и в саму традицию махаяны, о чем свидетельствуют современные тексты адептов тибетского ламаизма. Гармония рассматривается как естественное состояние равновесия всех энергий тела, с одной стороны, и человека и мира, с другой. Поэтому все практики выступают инструментом восстановления утраченной гармонии, либо творчеством нового по законам гармонии мира в его целостности. На конференции мировых религий в Ассизи в 1986 году была принята «Буддистская декларация природы», в которой гармония и экологическое равновесие назывались в качестве ключевых приоритетов современности.
> 
> Л.В. Баева
> Гармония как экзистенциальная ценность

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если бы небыло гармонии то был бы хаос, и следствия бы возникали без причин. 
> Будда может не использывал этот концепт (возможно его небыло в санскрите?), но это вывод который следует из того что он использывал.


Не стоит приписывать буддизму и будде то, что он не говорил. Фактически вы просто подменяете один или несколкьо терминов, таким термином, который не имеет отношения к буддизму. Добро и зло бесполезны в отношении природы ума. А термины, свойственные эзотерике как-то не приживаются, несмотря на старания сторонников этих странных учений.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Однако, современный буддизм отнюдь не чужд идее гармонии:


А если поднять тексты, то гармонии не увидим. Максимум что можно увидеть - равновесие энергий ,что относится в основном к медицине. Но к практике достижения просветления это имеет довольно отдаленное отношение.

----------


## Aion

Далай-лама: "Внутренняя гармония - это результат тренировки ума"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Далай-лама: "Внутренняя гармония - это результат тренировки ума"


А теперь поднимите сутры и тантры и посмотрите туда. Причём лучше поднимать и читать коренные тексты, а не комменты

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не стоит приписывать буддизму и будде то, что он не говорил. Фактически вы просто подменяете один или несколкьо терминов, таким термином, который не имеет отношения к буддизму. Добро и зло бесполезны в отношении природы ума. А термины, свойственные эзотерике как-то не приживаются, несмотря на старания сторонников этих странных учений.


Дзогчен лишь на половину буддизм.

Зачем улучшать то что изначально прекрасно и чисто? 
Лишь наблюдать, как за дикими животными в саванне, которые свободны в своей изначальной гармонии с природой.

Какими будут аргументы в пользу отсутствия гармонии, за исключением отсутствия слов Будды о ней ? Возможно Вы правы, но мне понадобится ваша помощ чтобы наыти логическую тропинку которая ведёт к хаосу, ибо я такой тропинки в лесу не знаю, но она мне интересна.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дзогчен лишь на половину буддизм.


Игра терминами. Дзогчен хорошо укладывается в 4БИ




> Зачем улучшать то что изначально прекрасно и чисто? 
> Лишь наблюдать, как за дикими животными в саванне, которые свободны в своей изначальной гармонии с природой.


Точнее - лишь наблюдать. Поскольку наблюдатель не анализирует - гармонично-негармонично, свободны-несвободны и пр. Он просто наблюдает. И если уж говорить про гармонию, то в вашем высказывании уже приведено двойственное утверждение, противоречащее дзогчен.




> Какими будут аргументы в пользу отсутствия гармонии, за исключением отсутствия слов Будды о ней ?


Затем, что говоря  о гармонии, вы говорите про двойственное восприятие. А это противоречит и тантрам дзогчен, а не только слову будды.




> Возможно Вы правы, но мне понадобится ваша помощ чтобы наыти логическую тропинку которая ведёт к хаосу, ибо я такой тропинки в лесу не знаю, но она мне интересна.


Опять игра словами. Завязывайте. Впрочем можете конечно посмотреть в библиотеке на сайте (ссылка в подписи). Там есть тексты по ати-йоге. и там нет слова гармония.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А теперь поднимите сутры и тантры и посмотрите туда. Причём лучше поднимать и читать коренные тексты, а не комменты


Поднимаем:


> "...Если бы миры в действительности существовали, то это было бы представлением их гармонии в единстве. Когда Так Приходящий проповедовал о представлении их гармонии в единстве, то оно не было представлением их гармонии в единстве. Это и называют представлением их гармонии в единстве". "Субхути, представление об их гармонии в единстве является тем, о чем нельзя проповедовать, однако обыкновенные люди-профаны алчны до таких дел..."
> 
> Алмазная Сутра
> в переводе Торчинова


 :Cool:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Поднимаем:


Строфу укажите, чтобы можно было отыскать  :Smilie: 
Что-то деется что там говорилось про единство в многообразии

Да и то. Это один из разных переводов этой сутры.

----------


## Aion

44  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 44


Вы невнимательны. Это номер примечания, а не строки

----------

Aion (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Игра терминами. Дзогчен хорошо укладывается в 4БИ.


Безспорно ! Тем не менее оно ему не пренадлежит

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm



> В действительности не только нельзя сказать, что Дзогчен — учение Бон и Ньингма, но даже нельзя сказать, что это тибетское учение, хотя оно и произошло из Шанг-Шунга, а также не верно, что это учение Уддияны, несмотря на то, что его распространение началось из этой страны. Более того, Дзогчен нельзя определить ни как восточное учение, хотя оно и возникло на Востоке, ни как учение, предназначенное лишь для людей, хотя оно и появилось на Земле. Дзогчен, что касается его Основы, Пути, Плода, не поддается ограничениям и не впадает в сектантство, потому что он — цель истинного пути всех существ. Мы можем быть уверены, что когда его ограничивают школой или сектой, то это уже не Дзогчен.







> Точнее - лишь наблюдать. Поскольку наблюдатель не анализирует - гармонично-негармонично, свободны-несвободны и пр. Он просто наблюдает. И если уж говорить про гармонию, то в вашем высказывании уже приведено двойственное утверждение, противоречащее дзогчен.


Тоесть как я понимаю, вы согласны что двойственность отсутствует, есть лиш Единство Всего, тем не менее вы отрецаете Гармонию этого Единства... Тоесть ваше единство находится в дизгармонии 
Единиство без гармонии...
Квадратный шар ?




> Затем, что говоря  о гармонии, вы говорите про двойственное восприятие. А это противоречит и тантрам дзогчен, а не только слову будды.


Получается что аргумент в пользу хаоса заключается не в собственной состоятельности, но в недостатках моего обяснения?
Есть ли прямые доказательства хаоса, такие доказательства как допустим причинно-следственная связь в доказательство гармонии?




> Опять игра словами. Завязывайте. Впрочем можете конечно посмотреть в библиотеке на сайте (ссылка в подписи). Там есть тексты по ати-йоге. и там нет слова гармония.


Кстати прошу прощеня что так и не ответил, по поводу вашего сайта, я хоть не долго там лазил, но он мне понравился  :Smilie: 

Возможно там нету етого слова, тем не менее если бы гармония не была бы синонимом Природы Будды, то ... то я если чесно даже не знаю что бы было если бы небыло Природы Будды и гармонии...

Гармония в принципе означает что "следствия соответствуют причинам" то есть, мысль, человек и тд находятся в гармонии со своими качествами находясь в мире людей. Если бы небыло гармонии, следствния бы не соответствовали причинам, и в человеческом мире бы ли бы и существа ада и боги и так далее, лишь изначальная гармония между причинами и следствиями способствует тому что существа ада живут в мире ада и так далее.

Возможно я живу в другом измерении, но когда я становлюсь напротив своего зеркала и поднимаю руку, то в зеркале я вижу образ человека с поднятой рукой. Сам принцып зеркала являтся доказательством гармонии. Возможно мы действительно находимся в разном измерении, и у нас с вами разная природа Будды (абсурд), но в моём измерении Гармония является проявлением этой зеркально чистой, единственной, бесконечной, неизменной, вечной, не знающей начало ни конца Природой Будды.
Квадратного шара не бывает, во всяком случае в том мире где я нахожусь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 44


Ну а теперь смотрим всю фразу.
О Превосходнейший в Мире, когда Так Приходящий проповедовал о трех тысячах большой тысячи миров, то это были не миры, это и именуют мирами. И по какой причине? Если бы миры в действительности существовали, то это было бы представлением их гармонии в единстве. Когда Так Приходящий проповедовал о представлении их гармонии в единстве, то оно не было представлением их гармонии в единстве. Это и называют представлением их гармонии в единстве". "Субхути, представление об их гармонии в единстве является тем, о чем нельзя проповедовать, однако обыкновенные люди-профаны алчны до таких дел.

Если посмотрим в тибетский текст, то там не будет ничего про то как добрый сын или дочь превратят в пыль три тысячи миров и пр.
Там говориться про то, что есть огромное число пылинок в трёх тысячах миров. Далее говориться про пример величины - что это подобно тому как превратить мир в песок. Это первое небольшое несоответствие.

Теперь переходим собственно к трём тысячам миров и "гармонии". Там используются слова "весь, цельный ,целый", но никак не гармоничный.
Поэтому и фраза будет даже не про единство и гармонию, а примерно такая - Истинносущий говорил про восприятие его как целостного. И при этом еще говорил что такого восприятия придерживаются обычные существа.

Вы бы прежде чем про тексты говорить, смотрели бы в каком контексте всё написано. А то слова оттуда взяли (которые в тексте похоже что и нет), а контекст не посмотрели.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (20.02.2012)

----------


## Qvipral

> В результате практики тантры одновременно достигаются два тела. Как уже было сказано, это следствие соответствующих причин. Если Вы понимаете, о чём я.


 Нико, вы не правы. То что, вы говорите (3 кая это следствие причин) это в лучшем случае воззрение Гелуг, как вы его (интеллектуально, а не практический) поняли и зачем-то пересказываете. 

 Если вы себя привыкли самоотождествлять с Гелуг (что Ваше право), то это не значит что это единственная точка зрения. 

 Вы наверное слышали что есть разные объяснения 3 кай, например такое, что это НЕ следствие причин :-) Например так объясняется в традициях чань, коренных текстах анутаратантр (Гухьясамаджа), в коренных тантрах маха-йоги (Гухьягарбха). В ати-йоге (Кулаяраджа-тантра) например сказано что заблуждение думать, что 3 каи это следствие причин. Воззрения Гелуг, например опроверг Горампа и так далее...

 Я и писала, что оч не квалифицированно выглядит, когда вы пытаетесь объяснять что-то, что знаете только интеллектуально :-) понимаете?
 Вы же на самом деле сами не знаете ничего про 3 каи, а просто верите в одни объяснения и верите что другие не правильные. А может быть между ними нет никаких противоречий... или вы не правильно поняли те, что считаете своими ... или вы их правильно поняли, но они ошибочные ... или они действительно правильные, но другие полезны другим людям... а может быть интеллектуальные обьяснения не могут быть правильными в принципе и тогда вообще нет проблем.. а вы просто верите, что концепции могут быть полезны... и так далее...

 Если Вы считаете для себя полезными одни объяснения ну и практикуйте на здоровье, но к чему выступать :-) ?

----------


## Aion

> Вы бы прежде чем про тексты говорить, смотрели бы в каком контексте всё написано. А то слова оттуда взяли (которые в тексте похоже что и нет), а контекст не посмотрели.


Извините, я совсем не понял Вашей аргументации. Вы о том, что Андросов правильно перевёл, а Торчинов - неправильно?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Безспорно ! Тем не менее оно ему не пренадлежит


Даже ПК формально является пересказом, а не его словами. То есть тем, что могли запомнить ученики.  :Smilie: 




> Тоесть как я понимаю, вы согласны что двойственность отсутствует, есть лиш Единство Всего, тем не менее вы отрецаете Гармонию этого Единства...


Гармония, как и хаос, подразумевает заплыв в двойственное восприятие, ограниченное определёнными концепциями или "прикрасами", в то время как про реальность говориться, что она "без прикрас". Соответственно ваша оставшаяся часть фразы теряет смысл.




> Получается что аргумент в пользу хаоса заключается не в собственной состоятельности, но в недостатках моего обяснения?


В обоих случаях.




> Есть ли прямые доказательства хаоса, такие доказательства как допустим причинно-следственная связь в доказательство гармонии?


Причинно-следственная связь действует на уровне относительной реальности и только. Что касается методов дзогчен (или подготовительных к ним методов), то они ведут в выходу за подобные двойственные ограничения. Но назвать гармонией или хаосом конечный пункт - просто нельзя. Это будет очередной ярлык с очередными ограничениями.




> Возможно там нету етого слова, тем не менее если бы гармония не была бы синонимом Природы Будды, то ... то я если чесно даже не знаю что бы было если бы небыло Природы Будды и гармонии...


То, что вы пишите - игра словами. Не более того. Природа ума не очищается положительными действиями и не загрязняется негативными.




> Гармония в принципе означает что "следствия соответствуют причинам"


Это относительный уровень, а не уровень дзогчена. И не уровень просветления.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Извините, я совсем не понял Вашей аргументации. Вы о том, что Андросов правильно перевёл, а Торчинов - неправильно?


Если совсем кратко, то любую часть сутры неплохо бы анализировать в контексте того для чего она была произнесена. При этом выдирать оттуда отдельные слова не стоит. Даже переводы больших мастеров своего дела стоит проверять (правда для этого надо знать китайский, тибетский или санскрит). Андросова я упомянулд, поскольку использует его обозначения для  того или иного термина. Но даже если он и переводил эту сутру (просто не помню), то он мог ошибиться, а Торчинов нет. Возможен и обратный вариант. 

Так что отыщите вариант текста на санскрите и посмотрите. Если не сможете - поищите на китайском или тибетском (что собственно и сделал).  Ведь поднять комменты на такие тексты (а в тенгьюре их полно) - это не такая уж большая проблема. и даже найти коммент на определенную строфу там не трудно при желании.

Но еще раз поясню, что в тибетском варианте - слово "гармония" отсутствует. А то слово, что употребляется в этом месте - обозначается как словесный аппарат обычных существ ,но не просветлённых существ.

----------


## Aion

Поскольку ни в санскрите, ни в китайском, ни в тибетском не силён, вполне допускаю, что Торчинов ошибся, а Андросов нет. Однако, вот целое исследование, посвящённое, в частности, гармонии: 
В монографии предлагается экспозиция философских доктрин китайского буддизма, отражающих идею буддизма, тождества и гармонии мира, анализируются термины и понятия буддийской философии.

Рассматриваются становление и специфика китайского буддизма, дается анализ проблемы истинно сущего как центральной в философском учении буддизма, прослеживаются механизм формирования представлений о единстве и гармонии мира, их непосредственная связь с сотериологическими воззрениями буддистов о пути спасения.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Вообшем наш спор не доказывает ничего кроме несовершенства речи.
Для вас Гармония подразумевает под собой двойственный термин, для меня не-двойственный.

Спор бесполезен, ибо мы разговариваем на разных языках, поэтому я просто прочерчу вам свою логическую тропинку соединяющую Гармонию и Будду

Гармония = Единство = Бесконечность = Чистота (ибо лиш чистота/пустота обладает бесконечностью) = Будда

Конечно можно сказать что те термины что я использую показывают двоыственность моего восприятия, но если вы внимательно посмотрите на любие слово, то оно уже является двойственностью ибо отделяет один феномен от другого, поэтому лучше вообще не говорить, иначе любое слово Будды можно повернуть против него самого сказав ему : - Ей! Парниша! Ты конечно молодец, всйи такое, но ты разговариваешь, употребляеш концепты а это показывает о не состоятельности твоего понимания не двойственности. Ты меня конечно извени, но мне нужен реализовавший себя мастер.

_"Немой диалог - Высший диалог_"

Тем не менее пока мы находимся в двойственном мире я вынужден использывать двоыственность для описания единства, или молчать.

С Уважением

----------


## Пилигрим

> Полностью согласен. В данном контексте "природа Будды" - это Самбхогакая. "Сущность Будды" - это Дхармакая.
> 
> Но если Вы обратитесь к тому посту, после которого Вы задали свой вопрос:
> 
> А именно
> 
> Т.е. для обозначения Дхармакаи я использовал слово природа. Соответственно, использовать для описания Самбхогакаи это слово я уже не мог. Поэтому в том контексте "природа Будда" и "сущность Будды" следовало понимать одинаково.
> 
> _Других моих постов, связанных с природой и сущностью на тот момент не было_.


Мое мнение: нельзя путать природу и сущность Будды ни в каких контекстах. Тот же Чандракирти, на которого вы выше указывали, отрицает наличие истинной сущности у любого феномена, но никогда не отрицал наличие у феномена природы. 
В принципе на этом можно и закончить, дабы не раздражать присутствующих. Только позволю себе не согласится с тем что  природа Будды - самбхогакая. Но это будет уже несколько другой, на мой взгляд, ракурс рассмотрения, однако именно так мы сможем выйти на стартовый топик, но, с позиции кай. Какое, это все, будет иметь отношение к ригпа, сказать не могу, я не дзогченпа и  непонимание того что дзогченпа вкладывают в это понятие, для меня естественно. Рассчитывал на них, но пока увы.  :Frown:  Почитаю тред может что то и прояснится в башке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т
> В принципе, когда есть понимание общей гармонии всего, ты принимаешь всё с радостью, к тому же печалится было бы сродни огорчению и обиде на зеркало.


В мире гармонии нет сейчас. То что вы описываете это лочжонг. Принятие всего с радостью со своей стороны. В мире хаос. Это хорошо что вы думаете что будете рады когда вас убьют а не того кто не понимает и будет страдать, но процент вероятно мал таких людей как вы. Может 1% хорошо думает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Рассматриваются становление и специфика китайского буддизма, дается анализ проблемы истинно сущего как центральной в философском учении буддизма, прослеживаются механизм формирования представлений о единстве и гармонии мира, их непосредственная связь с сотериологическими воззрениями буддистов о пути спасения.


Заметили слово "китайского"? То есть не буддизма в целом, а отдельной его ветви. Вдобавок сильно сомневаюсь, что там использовался санскрит, а не источники на китайском языке. я могу поискать - переводил ли Андросов этот текст и могу (если у вас есть такое желание) посмотреть в комментарии в Тенгьюре на эту сутру. Но в тибетском тексте слово *гармония отсутствует*. Вдобавок Алексей Каверин написал уже, что под гармонией он подразумевал нечто другое.

----------


## Aion

> Заметили слово "китайского"? То есть не буддизма в целом, а отдельной его ветви.


Заметил. Это что-то меняет? Далай Лама вон спокойненько слово "гармония" употребляет, значит, не в одном китайском буддизме этот феномен есть. 


> Вдобавок сильно сомневаюсь, что там использовался санскрит, а не источники на китайском языке. я могу поискать - переводил ли Андросов этот текст и могу (если у вас есть такое желание) посмотреть в комментарии в Тенгьюре на эту сутру. Но в тибетском тексте слово *гармония отсутствует*.


Не поясните, при чём здесь тибетский текст? Алмазная сутра, насколько мне известно, впервые появилась в Индии, а затем была переведена на китайский Кумарадживой. Именно с этой версии и переводил Торчинов. 


> Вдобавок Алексей Каверин написал уже, что под гармонией он подразумевал нечто другое.


Извините, нечто другое относительно чего?  :EEK!:

----------


## Пилигрим

Какие основания апеллировать к тому что не может быть высказано? При объяснении чего-либо или в диспуте приводятся аргументы, то что не может быть высказано не может быть аргументом  на том простом основании, что аргумент обязательно должен быть высказан.  Апелляция к тому что не может быть высказано - признание отсутствия аргументов?

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вообще-то Каверин прав. Но преподносит всё это он(как бы точнее выразиться) с восхищением от понимания основ. Алексей, вам нужна практика(медитация, трансформация и что там ещё есть). Есть такое словосочетание- Дзогчен -Учение Великого Совершенства. Я понимаю его как Учение о Великой Гармонии(Совершенстве) всего и вся, а не как Великое и Совершенное Учение.


Согласен с вашим понятием термина Дзогчен, я считаю что это и есть его истенное значение, ибо Совершенство для немя является синонимом тоы самой Гармонии, ибо совершенно то что нельзя улучшить, а разве гармонию можно улучшить?

А как же тут не восхищяться?  :Smilie:  Дхарма безупречна, и неможет быть иначе. Я даже не знаю что бы было если бы было иначе...

А практика нужна всем нам, в том числе и темкто нашел, и особенно тем кто нашел.





> В мире гармонии нет сейчас. То что вы описываете это лочжонг. Принятие всего с радостью со своей стороны. В мире хаос. Это хорошо что вы думаете что будете рады когда вас убьют а не того кто не понимает и будет страдать, но процент вероятно мал таких людей как вы. Может 1% хорошо думает.


Хаос это отсутствие порядка, отсутствие порядка это отсутствие связей, а взаимосвязи не могут прекратиться, ибо Единство неможет быть нарушенно.

Думаю то что вы имеете ввиду это "спад" или упадок нынешнего этапа развития человечества. Это не есть плохо, ибо означает что достигнув предела мы находимся в тупике, у нас есть два выбора, либо исчезнуть либо встать на новую ступень развития.

Я извеняюсь за такоы профетизм, но знаю эту радость застоя не по наслышке. Когдато рисовал очень много, и не раз сталкивался с творческим кризисом, по началу я печалился, но потом понял что эти кризисы являются не чем иным как знаком того что я развился в этом направлении по максимуму, и что скоро моё исскуство эволюционирует, нужно только подождать.
Так и происходило, с каждым новым кризисом моё творчество улучшалось, и после я всегда был рад всем кризисам  :Smilie: 

Поэтому нужно радываться что мы живём в такой судьбаносный момент в развитии человечества.

----------


## Кунсанг

Китайцы вроде ругались когда говорили что "Да чтоб родиться тебе в эпоху перемен". Самое страшное проклятие было.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Зато сколько опыта  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Зато сколько опыта


Возможно так.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Будда также говорил о времени упадка, вырождения. Это и имеется в виду под хаосом. Когда превалирует дурное над хорошим.

----------


## Greedy

> Мое мнение: нельзя путать природу и сущность Будды ни в каких контекстах. Тот же Чандракирти, на которого вы выше указывали, отрицает наличие истинной сущности у любого феномена, но никогда не отрицал наличие у феномена природы.


У того же Чандракирти однозначно следует вывод, что словесные обозначения не применимым к описанию абсолютной истины.

Для нас это означает, что "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" - это не более чем обозначения, накладываемые на ментальные представления. Самостоятельного существования "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" не имеют. Их понимание и различие зависит от контекста - от того, на какие ментальные представления эти обозначения были наложены.

Если же Вы будете настаивать, что "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" - это внеконтекстные определения реальности, то мне не останется ничего, как посоветовать Вам перечитать Чандракирти, который однозначно говорит, что никаких самостоятельных сущностей, которые и могли бы определяться таким однозначным образом, не существует.

----------


## Greedy

> Есть такое словосочетание- Дзогчен -Учение Великого Совершенства. Я понимаю его как Учение о Великой Гармонии(Совершенстве) всего и вся, а не как Великое и Совершенное Учение.


Вообще, в Дзогчен "Великое Совершенство" понимается однозначно. Это то, что устраняет всё, что препятствует Просветлению.
Сначала мы лично знакомимся с этим "Совершенством". Потом используем его как преобразующий фактор, делающий наше восприятие совершенным - пробуждённым. В последствии мы полностью сливаемся с этим "Совершенством", что приводит к тому, что мы становимся Пробуждённым.

Другими словами, это Учение об одном единственном, совершенном инструменте.

----------


## Qvipral

> Это то, что устраняет всё, что препятствует Просветлению.
> Сначала мы лично знакомимся с этим "Совершенством". Потом используем его как преобразующий фактор, делающий наше восприятие совершенным - пробуждённым. В последствии мы полностью сливаемся с этим "Совершенством", что приводит к тому, что мы становимся Пробуждённым.
> 
> Другими словами, это Учение об одном единственном, совершенном инструменте.


Сразу видно, что вы из другой традиции - потому, что даже при сухом прочтении ДСД Лонгченпы, например, понятно что ваши рассуждения совершенно мимо (дзогчен), так сказать)
Извините, если вас обидела  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вообще, в Дзогчен "Великое Совершенство" понимается однозначно. Это то, что устраняет всё, что препятствует Просветлению.


В целом это так наверно, но сам термин Дзогчен подразумевает великое завершение. Нечего совершенствовать уже. Нечего устранять все, что препятствует Просветлению.

----------


## Qvipral

> Обратил внимание, что это раздел Дзогчен.


это вы хорошо обратили))) а то тут некоторые самоназванные гелугпинцы пытались толкнуть телегу что мол 3 каи это следствия накоплений метода и мудрости, что противоречит самому названию дзогчен!

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Сразу видно, что вы из другой традиции - потому, что даже при сухом прочтении ДСД Лонгченпы, например, понятно что ваши рассуждения совершенно мимо (дзогчен), так сказать)
> Извините, если вас обидела


Почему во всех ваших сообжениях одни отрецания...
Нет Нет Нет...  :Frown: 

Вы уверены что тот кто утверждает что полностью реализовал Дзогчен и знает его лучше всех знаком с таким словом как НЕТ ?

----------


## Qvipral

> Вы уверены что тот кто утверждает что полностью реализовал Дзогчен и знает его лучше всех знаком с таким словом как НЕТ ?


Я в дзогчен не особо разбираюсь (если вы на меня намекаете).. так читала пару книг

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сразу видно, что вы из другой традиции - потому, что даже при сухом прочтении ДСД Лонгченпы, например, понятно что ваши рассуждения совершенно мимо (дзогчен), так сказать)


ДСД Лонгченпы - это практические наставления по сердечной сути - уникальном бинду осознавания. Которое как раз именно так, как я описывал выше, и используется: знакомство, применение, отождествление.

----------


## Qvipral

> ДСД Лонгченпы - это практические наставления по сердечной сути - уникальном бинду осознавания. Которое как раз именно так, как я описывал выше, и используется: знакомство, применение, отождествление.


а?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> это вы хорошо обратили))) а то тут некоторые самоназванные гелугпинцы пытались толкнуть телегу что мол 3 каи это следствия накоплений метода и мудрости, что противоречит самому названию дзогчен!


Ну это собственно противоречит не только дзогчен, но скажем и жентонгу

----------


## Кунсанг

В Гелуг Дзогчен и Махамудру практикуют вместе с йогой божества как вспомогательную практику медитации на ясный свет. ОТдельно Дзогчен не приведет к достижению трех тел будды, такое слышал. Для достижения рупакайи необходима йога божества будет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Заметил. Это что-то меняет? Далай Лама вон спокойненько слово "гармония" употребляет, значит, не в одном китайском буддизме этот феномен есть.


Однако в сутрах термин не присутствует. Употреблять ЕСДЛ может что угодно, подстраивая свою речь под ярлыки, используемые сейчас в обществе  :Smilie:  Но в таком случае надо снова возвращаться к базовым текстам. А в базовых текстах этого термина в общем-то и нет.




> Не поясните, при чём здесь тибетский текст?


Элементарно. Я не владею китайским, но владею тибетским  :Smilie:  Праджня-парамиту тибетцы переводили тоже достаточно хорошо, что можно сверит ькстат ии по санскриту и по переводам на старомонгольский (спросите об этом Доржика). В частности что касается Алмазной сутры, 




> Алмазная сутра, насколько мне известно, впервые появилась в Индии, а затем была переведена на китайский Кумарадживой.


Да кто-ж спорит-то, что она была на санскрите и потом несколько раз переводилась на китайский.
Вот кстати еще один перевод этой сутры (на английский язык). Привожу указанный вами отрывок
“Subhūti, if a good man or good woman disintegrated three thousand great thousand-worlds into atoms, would these atoms be very many in number?” “They would be extremely many, Bhagavān. Why? If this multitude of atoms truly existed, then the Buddha would not speak of a multitude of atoms. Yet, the Buddha does speak of a multitude of atoms, and therefore the multitude of atoms spoken of by the Buddha is not a multitude of atoms, and is thus called a multitude of atoms. Bhagavān, the three thousand great thousand-worlds spoken of by the Tathāgata are not worlds, and are thus called worlds. Why? *The existence of these worlds is like one unified appearance. Why? The unified appearance spoken of by the Tathāgata is not a unified appearance, and is thus called the unified appearance.*” “Subhūti, the one unified appearance cannot be spoken, but ordinary people wish to acquire it.

Ссылка: http://www.lapislazulitexts.com/T08_0235.html

И тоже - ни слова о гармонии. Зато очередное сходство с тибетским вариантом, который читал. Хотя переводили вроде как не с тибетского.
Получаем что переводчик (Торчинов) додумал это для себя, не дав пояснений?

Или вот еще текст, переведенный с китайского, а не с тибетского. И как раз с текста Кумарадживы (ссылка : http://ctzen.org/sunnyvale/enUS/inde...=141&Itemid=57). Здесь можно и китайский прочесть заодно.
“Subhuti, what do you think? If a good man or good woman were to take all the worlds of a trichiliocosm and crush them into tiny particles, wouldn’t these particles be numerous?” “Extremely numerous, World Honored One. Why? If these tiny particles had real existence, the Buddha would not call them tiny particles. What does this mean? What the Buddha calls ‘tiny particles’ are not tiny particles. Therefore they are called tiny particles. World Honored One, that which the Tathagata calls ‘all the worlds of a trichiliocosm’ are actually not worlds. Therefore they are called worlds. Why? To the extent that these worlds really exist, they do so as a composite. The Tathagata teaches that ‘composites’ are not composites. Therefore they are called composites.”  “Subhuti, a composite is actually ineffable, but ordinary beings form attachments to such phenomena.




> Извините, нечто другое относительно чего?


Как относительно самого значения термина гармония, так и относительно того, к чему он в данном случае приклеивает ярлык.

----------

Aion (20.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Про дзогчен слышал одну историю что один дзогченпа высокий лама тулку которого даже зовут Дзогчен ринпоче сказал что ему очень трудно дается практиковать дзогчен. Не получается. В мире очень мало людей способных практиковать Дзогчен он сказал. Единицы. И он удивляется когда слышит что много людей практикуют Дзогчен. Как у них это получается? спрашивает он. Отсутствие мыслей это еще не Дзогчен.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Гелуг Дзогчен и Махамудру практикуют вместе с йогой божества как вспомогательную практику медитации на ясный свет. ОТдельно Дзогчен не приведет к достижению трех тел будды, такое слышал. Для достижения рупакайи необходима йога божества будет.


Это с точки зрения гелуг и прасангики в частности. В текстах дзогчен и жентонг говорится немного другое.

----------

Aion (20.02.2012), Pema Sonam (20.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Может когда речь идет о гармонии подразумевается тункьен - благоприятные условия, факторы  Когда они наличествуют то возможно говорить о гармонии. Кстати тункьен подходит под гармонию. Есть и такие переводы что тун это гармоничность. mthun 
 corresponding [colors]. to be corresponding, conducive, favorable, harmonious, in harmony, agreeable, according, appropriate, in accord / consistent / in conformity with, amicable. vi. to be in harmony, compatible, in accord / agreement with [ry]

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может когда речь идет о гармонии подразумевается тункьен - благоприятные условия, факторы http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary_search04.html Когда они наличествуют то возможно говорить о гармонии. Кстати тункьен подходит под гармонию. Есть и такие переводы что тун это гармоничность.


Не Каверин уже ч1тко прописал что для него гармония - есть наличие причинно-следственных связей. Но с этой точки зрения можно сразу получить - что хаос просто отсутствует

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не Каверин уже ч1тко прописал что для него гармония - есть наличие причинно-следственных связей. Но с этой точки зрения можно сразу получить - что хаос просто отсутствует


Так это наличие кармы и так присутствует всегда. Гармония это когда факторы благоприятствуют друг другу. Карма же непредсказуема и трудно говорить о карме как о гармонии.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так это наличие кармы и так присутствует всегда. Гармония это когда факторы благоприятствуют друг другу. Карма же непредсказуема и трудно говорить о карме как о гармонии.


Ну он так понял, как видится. Но это ни благоприятствующие факторы (а и клеши ими могут стать), ни воззрение использованное в практике. Это скорее личностное представление, смешанное с восторгом от практики учения (причём возможно что на первом этапе). Но даже если это последнее - уже хорошо.

----------


## Кунсанг

> а то тут некоторые самоназванные гелугпинцы пытались толкнуть телегу что мол 3 каи это следствия накоплений метода и мудрости, что противоречит самому названию дзогчен!


А почему так грубо? Воззрение может различаться конечно. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Хочется похамить?

----------


## Qvipral

> В Гелуг Дзогчен и Махамудру практикуют вместе с йогой божества как вспомогательную практику медитации на ясный свет. ОТдельно Дзогчен не приведет к достижению трех тел будды, такое слышал. Для достижения рупакайи необходима йога божества будет.


это не дзогчен, может быть? а просто что-то что там называют этим словом и как понимают... хотя звучит настолько несуразно, что может быть это отдельные люди говорят. Если я не ошибаюсь в каноне Гелуг нету ати-йоги - т.е. ничего не известно. А кто это говорил?




> А почему так грубо? Воззрение может различаться конечно. Ничего страшного в этом нет. Хочется похамить?


ну что это прям хамство?   :Smilie:   просто это раздел дзогчен и всетаки нужно соотносится с этим.

я уже писала об этом вчера для Нико в сообщении #190

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Благорпиятствуют значит что они подходят друг к другу, как в часах разные елементы, как допустим определённая карма проявляется при наличии благоприятных на то условий, то есть карма не исчезает и не проявляется просто так, но "ждёт" гармоничных условий чтобы смоч проявиться, она ждёт когда ключ "гармонии" высвободит её енергию.
Карма не предсказуем лишь на субъективном уровне, в то время как на абсолютном енергия кармы уже пристутствует, но ждёт благоприятных условий для проявления. Ждёт гармонии.

Что касается моего восторга, то восторг на самом деле не мой, но Ваш, ибо говоря гармония я не даю этому слову каких-то величественных качест, эти качества всплывают в вашей интерпритации этого концепта и мешают смотреть на сам механизм который називается "гармония", но на ментальную этикетку.

Вот что Вика Петровна сказала:





> *Гармо́ния (др.-греч. ἁρμονία — связь, порядок; строй, лад; слаженность, соразмерность, стройность)* — комплекс понятий теории музыки. Гармоничной называется (в том числе и в обиходной речи) приятная для слуха и логически постигаемая разумом *слаженность* звуков (музыкально-эстетическое понятие). В научной перспективе это представление приводит к композиционно-техническому пониманию гармонии как *объединения звуков в созвучия и их закономерного последования*. Гармония как научная и учебно-практическая дисциплина изучает *звуковысотную организацию музыки*.

----------


## Пилигрим

> У того же Чандракирти однозначно следует вывод, что словесные обозначения не применимым к описанию абсолютной истины.
> 
> Для нас это означает, что "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" - это не более чем обозначения, накладываемые на ментальные представления. Самостоятельного существования "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" не имеют. Их понимание и различие зависит от контекста - от того, на какие ментальные представления эти обозначения были наложены.
> 
> Если же Вы будете настаивать, что "природа Будды" и "сущность Будды" - это внеконтекстные определения реальности, то мне не останется ничего, как посоветовать Вам перечитать Чандракирти, который однозначно говорит, что никаких самостоятельных сущностей, которые и могли бы определяться таким однозначным образом, не существует.


Мне нет необходимости утверждать самостоятельность сущностей феноменов природы и сущности Будды. Я говорю о концепциях этих феноменов и этого, как оказывается вполне достаточно, для утверждения, что они различны вне зависимости от контекста.
То, что эти феномены не имеют самостоятельного существования, не означает, что их нет, но означает, что они зависимы и именно поэтому они различны вне контекста.
Чандракирти, для описания и разъяснения вполне себе пользуется словами, одно условие, слова должны соответствовать относительной истине. Этого вполне достаточно для правильного разъяснения, более того он всегда категорически настаивал на том, что относительной истиной пренебрегать нельзя ни в коем случае. Чандракирти арья и уже в восприятии напрямую видит абсолютную и относительную истины неразрывными, мы конечно не таковы, но что мешает нам это знать?
П.С. Мы окончательно свалились в офф-топ, здесь надо заканчивать, с удовольствием продолжу в режиме п.с. если есть желание, жду ответа туда.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

В природе обязательно должна существовать какаято самосущность, ибо само колесо перерождений автономно и мир в своей глобальности автономен, а значит гдето должна быть основа для этой самосущности. Чистотая Ясность Будды.

Ничто в мире не существует самостоятельно, 
Лишь сам Мир.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Прошу прощения, вот увидел интересное высказывание ЧННР в 9 главе:
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dzog16v.htm




> Падмасамбхава сказал: 
> 
> 
> "Все пробужденные существа равны в изначальной сфере мудрости",
> так как сфера мудрости находится совершенно за пределами понятий "равенство" и "различие". И, таким образом, учение может рассматриваться как подлинное, не обязательно будучи переданным Буддой Шакьямуни. Подлинность учения Пробужденных Существ должна доказываться четырьмя фундаментальными принципами: 1) оно основывается не на относительной истине, но на абсолютной111; 2) оно основывается не на доктрине, но на индивидууме; 3) оно основывается не на словах, но на значении; 4) оно основывается не на уме, но на мудрости.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Ваше утверждение верно когда "разговор" ведётся между знающим и не знаюшим, в нашем случае разговор бил между знаюшим и знаюшим, и если вы внимательно посмотрите, то разговор закончился когда мы поняли что говорим об одном и том же.
>  Считаю полезным говорить об одном разными словами, ибо в моом понимании небыло картины "Ткани", и эту картину с тканью я считаю интересной.


Алексей, ну что значит "знающий"? Вы думаете, что тут есть кто-то кто знает видит "три каи", светоносность" и прочее - не как концепции и таблички, а непосредственно имеет эти переживания в своем опыте, видит эти каи, этот свет или что там еще и четко отличает одно от другого? В лучшем случае это просто хорошо понятая теория. Концепция, а не переживание, не личный опыт, просто набор флажков и табличек - "вот это то, а это относится к том-то и объединяется с тем-то являясь сущностью того-то". Просто буквы, а завтра придет еще более авторитетный кто-то и скажет, что кай не три, а тридцать три и что дальше? Возразить нам нечем, поскольку это теория, а не то что видим непосредственно, понимаете о чем я? Работать и практиковать можно только с вполне конкретными вещами - терпением, отречением, состраданием, визуализацией наконец и т.п., но не с чужими концепциями, если мы только хотим именно практиковать, а не имеем цель произвести впечатление, победить такого же умника в диспуте или развить интеллект и язвительность.
Ну, отлично если у кого-то есть опыт ригпа, ну и  где в нем эти три каи, свет, "ткань", вся эта классификация на сущности и основы и прочее умничанье? Где это? Как нам это помочь может? Я вот про себя так думаю, имхо, что учителя рассказывая на на ретритах о всей этой космологии, классификации и т.п. не имеют цели действительно нас обучить этому, чтобы у нас это чужое знание от зубов отлетало. А передают просто импульс "вдохновения", отречения, мотивации и т.п. Возможно есть конечно люди которым уже необходимы наставления по тогалу, ну так раз такая круть, то такой человек найдя в себе силы и способности достичь подобного уровня практики, как-нибудь найдет и способ получить такое учение лично, а не на ритрите, верно?

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> это не дзогчен, может быть? а просто что-то что там называют этим словом и как понимают... хотя звучит настолько несуразно, что может быть это отдельные люди говорят. Если я не ошибаюсь в каноне Гелуг нету ати-йоги - т.е. ничего не известно.


Как минимум один из Далай-лам был тертёном. Или вам про это ничего не известно?

----------


## Qvipral

> Как минимум один из Далай-лам был тертёном. Или вам про это ничего не известно?


этот факт знаком  :Smilie:     но к чему вы это?...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, ну что значит "знающий"?


Если чесно не знаю что и скзать... Знаю лишь то, что кто знает тот уверен.
Вы правы, но я не считаю что обсуждение 3-каи чемто плохим - наоборот.

Человек как не отёсанный камень, грубый и без форменный, и лишь положив этот камень в мешок с другими камнями, они начнут тереться друг об друга, и в финале, каждый камень в мешочке будет гладким и круглым.

Если желаете я могу провести вас по тропинке от чистоты до радуги, от Дхармакаи до Нирманакаи... ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> этот факт знаком     но к чему вы это?...


А к тому, что учения ати могут быть известны в гелуг.

----------


## Qvipral

> А к тому, что учения ати могут быть известны в гелуг.


они могут быть известны много где... при чем тут это? Ламрим и Нагрим - это, на сколько я знаю основы Гелуг и там нету ати-йоги (что мне не кажется недостатком, но просто там этого нет). 3 разделов ати-йоги тем более нет...   
... я вот например не разбираюсь в этом и не практикую ничего, но меня не удивляет что есть разные лодки, которые вполне могут плыть в одно место. И меня удивляет ваше (многих тут) беспокойство по поводу того что есть разные пути. Такое впечатление что многие здесь просто отождествляют себя с разными традициями и на этой основе спорят друг с другом.

А еще забавно, что многие тут кажется серьезно допускают что сами что-то поняли... :-)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> В природе обязательно должна существовать какаято самосущность, ибо само колесо перерождений автономно и мир в своей глобальности автономен, а значит гдето должна быть основа для этой самосущности. Чистотая Ясность Будды.
> 
> Ничто в мире не существует самостоятельно, 
> Лишь сам Мир.


Алексей, а что за rDzog-chen вы практикуете можно узнать? Вплане от кого когда и где получали передачу и в чем заключается ваша практика?

----------


## Qvipral

> Qvipral - Вас что-то ест. Настройтесь на позитив.


наверное вы правы  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Филолег! Не Каверин это прописал, а Будда. Хаоса нет и не будет! Да..., когда многолетние последователи Будды сомневаются в основах его учения(взаимозависимости, проистекающей из причин и следствий), это ни в какие ворота уже. Привычно сошлёмся на Кали-югу(других вариантов нет). Хотелось бы, услышать Ваш вариант ответа на пост 209.


Каверин, а не будда. У Будды нет слов о гармонии, как уже писал. Если бы вы прочли мои сообщения немного более внимательно, а не через слово, то увидели бы что там нет сомнений в наличии причинно-следственных связей по крайней мере на относительном уровне. Но там есть отрицание слова "гармония" в словах Будды.
А Каверин четко в одном из сообщений прописал что для него гамрония. И с этой точки зрения хаоса как такового на относительном уровне уже нет. Так что давайте вы сперва внимательно прочтёте, что писал я, вместо того чтобы передергивать и пытаться наезжать. Хорошо? Спасибо

Что вас интересует в 209? Ответ на вопрос? Полное или великое совершенство вас устроит?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, а что за rDzog-chen вы практикуете можно узнать? Вплане от кого когда и где получали передачу и в чем заключается ваша практика?


В этой жизни я не брал прибежищя, в этой жизни у меня нету живого учителя.
Передача произошла спонтанно, когда я содился на диван и наблюдал за своим внутренним голосом.
Кто слышит мой внутренний голос? 

Послушайте "себя".

Сознание как чистый лист бумаги обмакнутый в краску проявляет её.

Практикую стабильность прибывания со свой истенной природой, и Йогу сна.




> Что за муру Вы пишете? Кто кого ждёт? какого ключа? Вам ещё и теорию надо подучить под возникшее у Вас понимание. (Понимание оказывается, автоматически не ведёт по правильному пути)


Я просто использую образы, это метафоры, а метафоры проявляют не слова но механизмы, это принцып самих метафор. 
Как математические формулы проявляют механизмы так и меатофоры, и назовя ИКС ИГРЕКОМ, изменится лишь обознчение.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> В этой жизни я не брал прибежищя, в этой жизни у меня нету живого учителя.
> Передача произошла спонтанно, когда я содился на диван и наблюдал за своим внутренним голосом.
> ..
> Практикую стабильность прибывания со свой истенной природой, и Йогу сна.


Спасибо за ответ.
На каком основании вы приписали себе традицию дзогчен? Вы никакого отношения пока не имеете к традиции. В этом разделе строгие правила участия.
Я предлагаю вам быть честным и добровольно сменить в профиле традицию на "внутренние голоса".

----------

Legba (21.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012), Нико (20.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2012), Сергей Ч (20.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> На каком основании вы приписали себе традицию дзогчен? Вы никакого отношения пока не имеете к традиции. В этом разделе строгие правила участия.
> Я предлагаю вам быть честным и добровольно сменить в профиле традицию на "внутренние голоса".


Я не слушаю свой внутренний голос, но отталкиваюсь от него чтобы нырнуть в-себя (говоря образно). Если вы покажите где мои понимания не соответствует Дзогчену - я Вам буду благодарен.

Уже пытался изменить, не получилось, не нашёл куда кликать, если подскажите как - то изменю, и не буду задевать вашу личность истенного практика Дзогчена. 
Опятьже, не будучи шевинистом, хотелось бы понять где мои слова противоречат Дхарме, и Дзогчену в частности,всётаки правельное воззрение важно для омрачённых ЖС как я


С Уважением.

----------


## Нико

> Нико благодарю, что откликнулись. Скажите сущность Будды - пустота?
> Когда мы говорим о природе какого-либо из феноменов ( Будда), мы указываем его сущностную характеристику?


Из комментария Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на сочинение Нагарджуны "Восхваление дхармадхату": У Дхармадхату есть два значения: природа будды, т.е. изначальное ригпа, совершенно нейтральное, и пустота этого ригпа. Это потом превращается в Дхармакаю. Иллюзорное же тело превращается в Рупакаю. Надо больше объяснять?

----------


## Greedy

> Передача произошла спонтанно, когда я содился на диван и наблюдал за своим внутренним голосом.


То, что Вы получили таким образом именно какую-то буддийскую передачу может подтвердить Вам только опытный буддийский наставник.
А сейчас Вы просто занимаетесь самостоятельными практиками, не имеющими отношения к какой-либо традиции.




> Я не слушаю свой внутренний голос, но отталкиваюсь от него чтобы нырнуть в-себя (говоря образно). Если вы покажите где мои понимания не соответствует Дзогчену - я Вам буду благодарен.


Вы можете нигде не противоречить "Дзогчену" в сути того, что самостоятельно практикуете. Но кто знает?

Но чтобы быть в традиции, Вы должны получить соответствующие передачи в рамках соответствующей традиции. И вот тогда Вы точно будете знать, что то, что Вы получили - это именно такая-то традиция, такая-то линия передачи. А практикуя и сверяя свою практику с наставлениями от своего учителя, Вы будете знать, что практикуете без ошибок, в точном соответствии с тем, как практикую в данной традиции.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> они могут быть известны много где... при чем тут это? Ламрим и Нагрим - это, на сколько я знаю основы Гелуг и там нету ати-йоги (что мне не кажется недостатком, но просто там этого нет). 3 разделов ати-йоги тем более нет...   
> ... я вот например не разбираюсь в этом и не практикую ничего, но меня не удивляет что есть разные лодки, которые вполне могут плыть в одно место. И меня удивляет ваше (многих тут) беспокойство по поводу того что есть разные пути. Такое впечатление что многие здесь просто отождествляют себя с разными традициями и на этой основе спорят друг с другом.
> 
> А еще забавно, что многие тут кажется серьезно допускают что сами что-то поняли... :-)


Вам многое что "забавно". Вы сами что-то поняли, после прочтения двух книг про дзогчен? И Ваши мнения по поводу наличия или отсутствия ати-йоги в гелугпе кажутся тоже очень забавными.

----------


## Qvipral

> Вам многое что "забавно". Вы сами что-то поняли, после прочтения двух книг про дзогчен? И Ваши мнения по поводу наличия или отсутствия ати-йоги в гелугпе кажутся тоже очень забавными.


я не претендую на понимание ни дзогчен ни чего-то еще.. 

см. сообщение # 190   :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

> Из комментария Его Святейшества Далай-ламы на сочинение Нагарджуны "Восхваление дхармадхату": У Дхармадхату есть два значения: природа будды, т.е. изначальное ригпа, совершенно нейтральное, и пустота этого ригпа. Это потом превращается в Дхармакаю. Иллюзорное же тело превращается в Рупакаю. Надо больше объяснять?


Разве это можно отнести к дзогчен? Может быть ЕСДЛ объясняет воззрение другой колесницы?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> То, что Вы получили таким образом именно какую-то буддийскую передачу может подтвердить Вам только опытный буддийский наставник.
> А сейчас Вы просто занимаетесь самостоятельными практиками, не имеющими отношения к какой-либо традиции.
> 
> 
> Вы можете нигде не противоречить "Дзогчену" в сути того, что самостоятельно практикуете. Но кто знает?
> 
> Но чтобы быть в традиции, Вы должны получить соответствующие передачи в рамках соответствующей традиции. И вот тогда Вы точно будете знать, что то, что Вы получили - это именно такая-то традиция, такая-то линия передачи. А практикуя и сверяя свою практику с наставлениями от своего учителя, Вы будете знать, что практикуете без ошибок, в точном соответствии с тем, как практикую в данной традиции.


Ясно, не буду с пеной у рта поливать своё эго, просто скажу что во мне 100% уверенность.
Эсли есть желание засыпать меня вопросами о ригпа, то я готов на них ответить.
Кстати меня только что выгнали из ордена тамплиеров, теперь моя традиция будет -нет.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы не правы. То что, вы говорите (3 кая это следствие причин) это в лучшем случае воззрение Гелуг, как вы его (интеллектуально, а не практический) поняли и зачем-то пересказываете.


Докажите тот факт, что три кайи -- это не следствие причин.




> Если вы себя привыкли самоотождествлять с Гелуг (что Ваше право), то это не значит что это единственная точка зрения.


 Посмотрите на мою традицию, и на Вашу.




> Вы наверное слышали что есть разные объяснения 3 кай, например такое, что это НЕ следствие причин :-) Например так объясняется в традициях чань, коренных текстах анутаратантр (Гухьясамаджа), в коренных тантрах маха-йоги (Гухьягарбха). В ати-йоге (Кулаяраджа-тантра) например сказано что заблуждение думать, что 3 каи это следствие причин. Воззрения Гелуг, например опроверг Горампа и так далее...


Я, наверное, много что слышала. А про то, что "воззрения гелуг, например, опроверг Горампа и так далее", не слышала.




> Я и писала, что оч не квалифицированно выглядит, когда вы пытаетесь объяснять что-то, что знаете только интеллектуально :-) понимаете?


Я Вам посорадуюсь, если Ваши объяснения будут на основе СОБСТВЕННОГО ОПЫТА.




> Если Вы считаете для себя полезными одни объяснения ну и практикуйте на здоровье, но к чему выступать :-) ?


[/QUOTE]

Выступайте Вы.

----------


## Нико

> Разве это можно отнести к дзогчен? Может быть ЕСДЛ объясняет воззрение другой колесницы?


Он, как правило, объясняет воззрения всех колесниц. И дзогчен тоже.

----------


## Нико

> я не претендую на понимание ни дзогчен ни чего-то еще.. 
> 
> см. сообщение # 190


А вот это лучше -- не претендовать и, значит, не говорить лишнего.

----------


## Qvipral

> Докажите тот факт, что три кайи -- это не следствие причин.


Дело не в доказывать. На сколько я понимаю есть несколько колесниц, так? в каждой есть объяснение воззрения соответственно практике. зачем брать воззрение одной колесницы и подставлять его в другую? или вы думаете что есть некое истинное положение вещей и одни воззрения ему соответствуют более а другие менее?

я могу доказать что в воззрении атийоги говорится, что "три кайи - это не следствие причин". а в другом воззрении говорится, что 3 каи следствие причин. Но это же и так очевидно...




> Я Вам посорадуюсь, если Ваши объяснения будут на основе СОБСТВЕННОГО ОПЫТА.


 а я ничего не обьясняю и подчеркиваю, что не претендую на понимание. Поросто читала книги и вижу несоответствия..

----------


## Qvipral

тут же раздел именно дзогчен и люди спрашивают про дзогчен, а не про другую колесницу.. зачем же отвечать воззрением из другого учения?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Qvipral;452478]


> Дело не в доказывать. На сколько я понимаю есть несколько колесниц, так? в каждой есть объяснение воззрения соответственно практике. зачем брать воззрение одной колесницы и подставлять его в другую? или вы думаете что есть некое истинное положение вещей и одни воззрения ему соответствуют более а другие менее?


Я думаю, что, несмотря на наличие разных колесниц, воззрение сводится к одному. Т.е. к истинному положению вещей. Опираюсь при этом мнении на авторитетные тексты из Тенгюра. 




> я могу доказать что в воззрении атийоги говорится, что "три кайи - это не следствие причин". а в другом воззрении говорится, что 3 каи следствие причин. Но это же и так очевидно...


Не очевидно. Докажите же.



> а я ничего не обьясняю и подчеркиваю, что не претендую на понимание. Поросто читала книги и вижу несоответствия..


Книги мы все читали.

----------


## Greedy

> Эсли есть желание засыпать меня вопросами о ригпа, то я готов на них ответить.


У нас тут никакого желания Вас засыпать нет.
Мы тут просто обсуждаем разные темы, высказываем свои взгляды, сравниваем, анализируем.

А кто из нас кто - кто ж его знает? Может тут и есть перерожденцы и аутентичные учителя. Сути разговора это не меняет: высказывать определённую позицию, встречать контр-аргументы, приходить к консенсусу, исправляя ошибки и несоответствия, сравнивая сложные места с аутентичными источниками.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.02.2012), Пилигрим (22.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У нас тут никакого желания Вас засыпать нет.
> Мы тут просто обсуждаем разные темы, высказываем свои взгляды, сравниваем, анализируем.
> 
> А кто из нас кто - кто ж его знает? Может тут и есть перерожденцы и аутентичные учителя. Сути разговора это не меняет: высказывать определённую позицию, встречать контр-аргументы, приходить к консенсусу, исправляя ошибки и несоответствия, сравнивая сложные места с аутентичными источниками.


Полностью с Вами согласен !
Обидно что часто люди упускают этот момент, ведь мы сдесь чтобы помогать друг другу поднятся по лестнице, а не подниматься самому наступая на головы и пальцы тех кто ниже.

----------


## Qvipral

> Я думаю, что, несмотря на наличие разных колесниц, воззрение сводится к одному. Т.е. к истинному положению вещей. Опираюсь при этом мнении на авторитетные тексты из Тенгюра.


Это ваше мнение, основанное на вере.  :Smilie:   Я не хочу спорить, но мне подобное мнение кажется странным. в 9 колесницах разные методы и разные практики - совершенно естественно что и воззрения отличаются. иначе получается, что 3 кая это внешний объект...
Даже если и есть "истинное положение вещей" то как вы определяете какая именно колесница соответствует больше, а какая меньше?
  ... но не хочу спорить.

Опять же - этот раздел форума о дзогчен и здесь спрашивают про дзогчен и отвечать надо соответственно  :Smilie:

----------


## Qvipral

> Не очевидно. Докажите же.


извините нет времени - здесь нужны точные цитаты. Это совершенно определенные места из Кулаяраджа тантры об ошибках на пути атийоги, ДСД Лонгченпы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дело не в доказывать. На сколько я понимаю есть несколько колесниц, так? в каждой есть объяснение воззрения соответственно практике. зачем брать воззрение одной колесницы и подставлять его в другую? или вы думаете что есть некое истинное положение вещей и одни воззрения ему соответствуют более а другие менее?


Ну по некоторым данным с дзогченом это произошло. В частности когда он начал смешиваться с тантрой. Процесс естественный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> filoleg, Извините если что не так, но мне кажется надо наращивать кожу потолще(от мелких придирок помогает).


Для начала надо корректно читать сообщения. Помогает потом приводить корректные доводы и вести корректно диалог




> "  ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАВЕТ
> Все явления внешнего мира есть всего лишь манифестация твоего собственного состояния бытия. Помимо этих не наделенных реальным бытием упорядоченных феноменов (дхарм) невозможно отыскать ничего сущего."


Ох уж эти состояния бытия. Приведите текст на тибетском.




> В моём понимании: упорядоченные дхармы - дхармы, находящиеся в гармонии, дхармы находящиеся каждая на своём месте.


В моём понимании дхармы не находятся ни в гармонии, ни в хаосе, ни каждая на своем месте, ни где-либо еще.  Так как если мы будем говорить про каждая на своем месте - это уже не дзогчен, поскольку привязываем какой-либо объект к определённому месту. Тоже самое про хаос и про гармонию.
И вдобавок это соответствует и коренным текстам и текстам по ати вообще.

----------


## Qvipral

> извините нет времени - здесь нужны точные цитаты. Это совершенно определенные места из Кулаяраджа тантры об ошибках на пути атийоги, ДСД Лонгченпы.


Время появилось :Smilie:  
Я не буду копировать части текста но укажу главы: ДСД Гл3,7;  Гл7,9;  Гл7,9;  +   Кулаяраджатантра (Кунжд Гьялпо) Гл.3 
+ "6 ваджрных строк"

но неужели нужно доказывать что в текстах ати-йоги говорится что 3 каи не достигаются усилиями и действиями и не являются следствием причин?..

Подчеркну: я не могу доказывать что 3 каи не являются следствием причин, даже не могу доказывать, что 3 каи вообще существуют. Я говорю о том, что в воззрении АТИЙОГИ ГОВОРИТСЯ, что 3 каи не являются следствием причин.

----------


## Greedy

> "И вдобавок это соответствует и коренным текстам и текстам по ати вообще."
>    Да, это у будд соответствует, а нам крестьянам, как это понимать. Потому как ни долби "дхармы не находятся ни в гармонии, ни в хаосе, ни каждая на своем месте, ни где-либо еще." жизнь говорит об обратном, да ещё Будда здесь затесался со своими доводами(сутрами) для простых слушателей.


К сожалению или к счастью, Дзогчен считается тайным учением. Поэтому он и не предназначен для тех, кто пользуется _восприятием крестьянина_. Он для тех, кто готов взять на себя смелость воспользоваться _восприятием Будды_.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это Ваше умозрительное понимание, а не действительное, которое ни у кого нет, кроме архатов. Значит мимо.


Архаты не достигают уровня ати-йоги. Их уровень остается примерно на седьмом-восьмом уровне бодхисаттв. Теорию надо бы знать.
А то что вы называете умозрительным - излагается в тантрах дзогчен, которые похоже вам незнакомы. С чем и поздравляю.




> Все дхармы находятся в равновесии(в нелюбимой Вами гармонии). Любая дхарма проявляется там, где есть необходимые именно ей условия(в противном случае был бы хаос, чего не может быть, и, не будет никогда).


Это явное непонимание дзогчен. И незнание соответствующих текстов.




> Если для Вас нет упорядоченности дхарм(хаос), то все миры(кажется шесть) теряют смысл(как и карма), значит мы должны воспринимать богов, Брахм, Будд и прочих сущностей. Да..., чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров, только причём здесь Дзогчен?


На уровне ати-йоги всё это действительно теряет смысл. Если вы ищите смысл, то вам в другое направление надо идти. Вы похоже спутали уровень отречения (с очищением) и дзогчен.




> Да, это у будд соответствует, а нам крестьянам, как это понимать. Потому как ни долби "дхармы не находятся ни в гармонии, ни в хаосе, ни каждая на своем месте, ни где-либо еще." жизнь говорит об обратном, да ещё Будда здесь затесался со своими доводами(сутрами) для простых слушателей.


А вот пытаться хамить, не зная к тому же текстов, совсем не обязательно.
Удачи

----------


## Карма Палджор

> но действительность далека от  Вашей теории,  дхармы находятся в гармонии, а также в предназначенном им месте. Текстов, кроме Трёх Заветов Гараба Дордже, не знаю.


Еще раз повторяю для тех кто в танке. Если вы начинаете оперировать такими терминами как гармония, хаос и пр. то ни о каком дзогчене и самосоверешнном состоянии и речи нет. Вы при этом всё сводите к уровню обычных слов, а не к переживанию реальности, которое вне прикрас мыслей, умозаключений и пр.
А текстов по дзогчен сейчас в вести достаточно. на разных сайтах.

Дальше от темы отписываюсь, поскольку болтать с человеком, не знакомым с текстами дзогчен (это ведь раздел дзогчен) - смысла нет. Хотите болтаться в ваших представлениях, подменяя домыслом реальный опыт - делайте так. Но это будет только игра разума. Вам бы лучше начать с крия-тантры, а не лезть в дзогчен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Ура ! Я нашёл слово гармония !! Целых два раза  :Smilie: 
Ну да ладно... уже проехали

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/Kukushka.htm



> Существует другой тип видения, называемый нямнанг (nyams.snang.), – "видение переживания", его испытывает тот, кто находится на Пути практики. Когда человек высвобождает элементы своего существования или раскрепощает тело, речь и ум и все приходит в *гармонию*, то проявляются переживания.





> Второй ням. Второе переживание имеет место, когда вы уже находитесь в состоянии нэпа. В этом состоянии появляется определенное характерное переживание. Продолжая пример, взятый для первого переживания, мы можем сказать, что вода, низвергавшаяся в виде водопада, становится подобной потоку. Поток производит некоторый шум и некоторое движение, но он уже не так неистов, как водопад. Здесь ещё есть движение, но оно более упорядочено и *гармонично*.

----------

Aion (23.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Если говорить о хаосе и гармонии то не всегда гармония присутствует. Например есть смерть когда полностью срок жизни истек и есть смерть преждевременная когда человек умер раньше времени в силу обстоятельств. Сравнивают это со свечой, когда она выставлена на улицу. Сейчас у многих свеча на улице горит. Задуть может в любой момент.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Если говорить о хаосе и гармонии то не всегда гармония присутствует. Например есть смерть когда полностью срок жизни истек и есть смерть преждевременная когда человек умер раньше времени *в силу обстоятельств*. Сравнивают это со свечой, когда она выставлена на улицу. Сейчас у многих свеча на улице горит. Задуть может в любой *момент*.


Чувствуете вкус гармонии?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Чувствуете вкус гармонии?


Нет.

----------


## Sojj

Ребяааатааа! Вы же.... *шепотом* буддисты!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Уважаемые,
Мне жаль нарушать вашу чудесную дискуссию об отвлечённых понятиях, типа гармонии и "местах дхарм"(обожебоже%), но хотел бы напомнить, что термин "великое совершенство" в атийоге имеет совершенно конкретное, методическое значение. И практическое применение.
А то мы куда то в ассоциативно-бытовые дали уехали.

----------

Оскольд (23.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Разве это можно отнести к дзогчен? Может быть ЕСДЛ объясняет воззрение другой колесницы?


Я с удовольствием послушаю другие объяснения.

----------


## Qvipral

Объяснения чего? 
Цитаты по ати-йоге я предложил выше.
Сочинения Нагарджуны "Восхваление дхармадхату" - у меня нет других комментариев (но здесь раздел дзогчен а не сутр махаяны). Но если есть у Вас то кидайте (в личку) - мне интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

> В этой жизни я не брал прибежищя, в этой жизни у меня нету живого учителя.
> Передача произошла спонтанно, когда я содился на диван и наблюдал за своим внутренним голосом.
> Кто слышит мой внутренний голос? 
> 
> Послушайте "себя".
> 
> Сознание как чистый лист бумаги обмакнутый в краску проявляет её.
> 
> Практикую стабильность прибывания со свой истенной природой, и Йогу сна.


А я пожалуй соглашусь, что это была передача. Передача осознавания природы ума. Или распознавание/вспоминание. Именно с этим состоянием пытаются познакомить нас учителя с помощью различных методов. Это состояние так близко, но разглядеть его в упор не дает особая слепота вовлечения в содержание явлений. Осознание этой природы происходит мгновенно (непостепенно), без усилий, что может вызвать критику со стороны. Но этот краткий миг узнавания основы совершает внутреннюю революцию, после которой хочется кричать об этом во всеуслышание. Ведь основа так близка, всегда была здесь, и обнаружилась так легко - ведь это так несправедливо, что приходится безрезультатно прикладывать столько усилий. Со временем эйфория спадет. А трудности близких (и неблизких) людей в обретении осознавания неконцептуальной основы начнут вызывать приступы сострадания и собственного бессилия. В сознании отпечатается вечный коан: самая простая истина постигается наиболее тяжело.

На диване (читай, в медитации) обнаружить основу - пол беды. Куда сложнее (нереально сложнее) обнаруживать ее непрерывно в повседневной жизни. Не говорю уже про ночной период. Вот тут начинается настоящий хардкор. Без специальных проверенных практик не обойтись. А практики эти передаются в рамках традиции. И практиковать их нужно с огромным усердием. Иначе останется со временем лишь воспоминание о том, что было в жизни что-то очень важное, но ушло. Прошлые достижения уже на помойке истории (карма). Важно лишь то, что сейчас, в этот момент.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.02.2012)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А я пожалуй соглашусь, что это была передача. .. Именно с этим состоянием пытаются познакомить нас учителя с помощью различных методов.


Alekk, два вопроса: Сами вы распознали природу ума? И получили ли об этом подтверждение от своего учителя?

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012), Нико (28.02.2012), Оскольд (28.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Alekk, два вопроса: Сами вы распознали природу ума?


Нет. Я сам не распознал. Да и не возможно это, если честно. Иногда мы можем узнать, что природа ума распознает нас )




> И получили ли об этом подтверждение от своего учителя?


Будете смеяться, но это не требуется. Да и не возможно, если честно. Такой вопрос учителю означает, что распознания нет. Такой вот коан.

Можете считать, что я ответил "нет" на оба вопроса.

----------


## Greedy

Введение в природу ума не является передачей. Отчасти потому, что это самое обычное, присутствующее в каждом моменте, состояние.
Введение является связью устремления с этой природой ума. А это уже методы. Методы, позволяющие в каждой ситуации двигаться в сторону пребывания исключительно в этой природе. Без какой-либо традиции здесь очень сложно обойтись.

К тому же с осознаванием есть очень много подводных камней, связанных с тем, что это "осознавание" явным или неявным образом, наделяется каким-либо характеристиками. Тут без опытного наставника очень сложно не свалится в какую-либо крайность.

----------

Alekk (28.02.2012)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Нет. Я сам не распознал.


Откуда вы тогда знаете что было у Алексея Каверина?




> Да и не возможно это, если честно. Иногда мы можем узнать, что природа ума распознает нас )


оч поэтично, но ниочём




> Будете смеяться, но это не требуется.


Можете тоже смеяться, но требуется.




> Можете считать, что я ответил "нет" на оба вопроса.


Да, я так и понял

----------

Дмитрий Белов (28.02.2012), Оскольд (28.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.02.2012)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ..Отчасти потому, что это самое обычное, присутствующее в каждом моменте, состояние.


во-первых, природа ума это не состояние.
а во-вторых если и обычное, не в смысле "привычное" или "знакомое" или как "известное но позабытое", это так, на всякий случай.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Введение в природу ума не является передачей. Отчасти потому, что это самое обычное, присутствующее в каждом моменте, состояние.


Введение является передачей знания, что вот это оно самое, а не нечто другое. Природа ума никаким обычным присутствием не является, потому и требуются хорошие способности и линия передачи Учителей, которые смогут точно на эту природу ума указать.

Откуда эта глупая наивность и наглая самоуверенность, что "я такой крутой чел с Бобруйска взял да на диване обнаружил без Учителей(или с Учителем но за один щелчок, не вдаваясь в подробности самого Учения)"? В перерожденцах то многих совсем не с пеленок знание проявляется, и им Учителя еще требуются для помощи.

----------


## Alekk

> Откуда вы тогда знаете что было у Алексея Каверина?


Мне близко и понятно то, что написал Алексей Каверин, так как был похожий опыт.




> оч поэтично, но ниочём


Осознавание природы ума и есть поэзия.




> Можете тоже смеяться, но требуется.


Да, требуется, пока вы не попробовали с результатом требования прийти к учителю.




> Да, я так и понял


Сами подумайте, как в буддийском контексте звучит фраза "я распознал природу ума", в то время как нет никакого "я". Постижение природы ума, в том числе, подразумевает обнаружение этого отсутствия, а значит сама фраза теряет смысл.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Объявление всем новоприбывшим!
А так же тем, кто знал, но забыл.
Раздел Дзогчен Буддийского форума является местом обсуждения и работы в ТРАДИЦИИ.
Поэтому активное продвижение разнообразных само-просветлившихся на диване, фантазии и невминяемые ассоциативные полёты по поводу   дзогчена не приветствуются.
Традиция ати-йоги имеет исчерпывающий и конкретный список критериев и знаков действительного, а не фантазийного продвижения в практике, а так же необходимых и обязательных(!) условий без которых вообще нет никакого дзогчена.
Если вы вдруг этих критериев, знаков и условий не знаете - это говорит о поверхностной степени вашего знакомства с предметом. Предлагаю вести себя скромнее, потому что нескромное поведение в нашем нетолерантном разделе рассматривается как бессодержательное общение и какрается баном в два счёта.
Жалобы свои можете направлять в суд по правам человека.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012), Сергей Ч (29.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Откуда эта глупая наивность и наглая самоуверенность, что "я такой крутой чел с Бобруйска взял да на диване обнаружил без Учителей(или с Учителем но за один щелчок, не вдаваясь в подробности самого Учения)"?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, вам самому нужно пережить аналогичный опыт. 
Иногда так бывает. Не верите - спросите учителей.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Мне близко и понятно то, что написал Алексей Каверин, так как был похожий опыт.


у вас был похожий опыт, но сами вы природу ума не распознавали. по вашим собственным словам.
следовательно и то, что описывает Алексей опытом природы ума не является.
есть ещё другие признаки того, что это у Алексея была не она  :Smilie: 
но вы тем не менее широким жестом с чего-то вдруг подтверждаете ему то, чего сами не испытывали.
у вас проблемы с логикой или с самооценкой?




> Осознавание природы ума и есть поэзия.


вы кажется ошиблись форумом. на ctuxu.ru вас приютят




> Сами подумайте, как в буддийском контексте звучит фраза "я распознал природу ума", в то время как нет никакого "я". Постижение природы ума, в том числе, подразумевает обнаружение этого отсутствия, а значит сама фраза теряет смысл.


вот такие рассуждения с природой ума точно ничего общего не имеют

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, вам самому нужно пережить аналогичный опыт. 
> Иногда так бывает. Не верите - спросите учителей.


Алекк, вам первое устное предупреждение за бессодержательное общение!
Предлагаю немного охладить свой поэтический полёт. Баномёт расчехлён.

----------


## Alekk

> Алекк, вам первое устное предупреждение за бессодержательное общение!
> Предлагаю немного охладить свой поэтический полёт. Баномёт расчехлён.


Простите, больше не буду.

----------

Модератор.Дзогчен (28.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Введение является передачей знания, что вот это оно самое, а не нечто другое. Природа ума никаким обычным присутствием не является, потому и требуются хорошие способности и линия передачи Учителей, которые смогут точно на эту природу ума указать.


Учитель и связь с ним требуется, потому что Учителю, чтобы указать на том, что ум ученика сейчас в состоянии уловить природу ума, к которой он потом будет двигаться в своей практике, требуется не на уровне общих размышлений указать ученику, что сейчас - это то самое, а однозначно привести ум ученика в это состояние, в котором постижение природы ума становится для ученика возможным. Поэтому и от ученика требуются соответствующие способности, чтобы не зацепится за какие-нибудь проявления в уме, а непосредственно увидеть эту природу.

Что же касается знакомства с природой ума, то если оно состоялось, то это не какой-то особый опыт, который как-то переживался во время ознакомления (могло вообще ничего не переживаться), а исключительно простой, очень простой, но крайне эффективный инструмент, применяемый в буддийских практиках. И с развитием опыта области его применения только возрастают.
Поэтому он и называется "великим совершенством". Не только потому что это философская концепция, что всё совершенно, но и сам инструмент, непосредственное применение которого делает всё совершенным. Пока такой "инструмент" не познан, Дзогчен остаётся исключительно философским учением, которое практиковать нет никакой возможности. Нельзя, например, недовольство кем-то или какой-то ситуацией, не зная метода, привести к тому, чтобы это было совершенно чистое, неокрашенное состояние ума, при этом никак не изменяя это состояние.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> очень простой, но крайне эффективный инструмент, применяемый в буддийских практиках.


Вы с чем-то путаете природу ума в Дзогчен. Знание природы ума, это знание, которое познается и применяется в дзогриме Ваджраяны, колесница Ати и есть это знание, а в сутре к этому знанию вообще многие жизни практики идут.

----------


## Greedy

> Вы с чем-то путаете природу ума в Дзогчен. Знание природы ума, это знание, которое познается и применяется в дзогриме Ваджраяны...


Ничто не мешает применять этот "инструмент" для визуализации. Настраиваемся на преданность, а дальше всё идёт само в этом потоке. Чем сильнее мы желаем быть (именно пребывать, а не создавать её) в визуализации, тем быстрее она создаётся. Как только наше внимание сбивается с этого пребывания (которое не что иное, как искренняя преданность к объекту визуализации), визуализация разрушается.
По этому же принципу работает и обычное восприятие. От той же боли можно избавится сменой фокуса внимания (чем сильнее боль, тем лучше требуется навык сосредоточения). Либо путём "не создавания" представлений о происходящем. Последнее возможно, если само состояние неконцептуального восприятия знакомо. Боль при этом не прекращается, но становится неконцептуальной. Т.е. про неё нельзя ничего конкретно сказать: где болит, как болит. Просто есть некое безразличное возмущение в уме. И в этом состоянии любой фокус внимания является искусственным процессом относительно самого восприятия. И в рамках этого фокуса развивается визуализация, с ним связанная.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Не думал что у меня в голове столько много людей сидит и всё про меня знают  :Smilie: 

*Нирдошь*, Вы должны знать что у меня было, расскажите пожалусто как это называется, буду благодарен, и перестану быть невежественным относительно Великого Совершенства которое так оберегается (от кого?). Хочу избавиться от омрачнений и не рисковать банном. Можно в ЛС, без сарказма, просто интересно чем был на смом деле мой "диванный опыт", и куда двигаться дальше... 
С Уважением.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...оберегается (от кого?).


 От профанации. С остальным обратитесь к Учителям.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> От профанации. С остальным обратитесь к Учителям.


У меня нету живого учителя, в этом же основная проблема в моём "диванном опыте"?
Прошу, объясните что это, или спросите пожалусто у Вашего Учителя от моего имени, или хотябы повольте мне ответить на ваши вопросы относительно ума, я отвечу, а вы мне скажите что это...
С благодарностью

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Профанация :
> невольное искажение чего-либо невежеством, оскорбительным отношением, обращением; осквернение, кощунство ◆ Вот против этих-то братских «исповедей» и восставали противники старчества, говоря, что это профанация исповеди как таинства, почти кощунство, хотя тут было совсем иное. Ф. М. Достоевский, «Братья


Я единственный вижу парадокс между смыслом слова профанация, и использывания его как причину оберегания? Хотя нет, всё же парадокса нету если оберегается само УЧЕНИЕ, сам метод учения. Да - тогда надо его оберегать от искажений.

Но оберегать природу ума ??? Хммм...

Я не состаю в Догчен (как учении), не технически и оффицеально не использывал "аутентичные учения" с точки зрения дзогчен, но Вы меня упрекаете в профанации не самого метода учения, ибо, как Вы правельно подчеркнули, я с ним не знаком, исключительно с "диванным Дзогченом", но в профанации самого УМА... Кхм.
Тогда пожалусто укажите мне на Ум, не дайте мне заблудиться в Самсаре.

Недумал что Ум комуто принадлежит, видимо копирайт просрочен раз "несанкционированные доступы" происходят.

Ответа на мою просьбу я не увижу, поэтому я ухожу из темы к которой не имею отношения.
Надеюсь что мой пост будет воспринят умом, а не чувствами, и я не окажусь в бане.

----------


## Greedy

> У меня нету живого учителя, в этом же основная проблема в моём "диванном опыте"?


Зачем Вам, вообще, Ваш "диванный опыт"?
Если Вы знакомы с состоянием без страданий, то Вы знаете и как его достичь. Вам требуется только лишь усердствовать в этом достижении.
Если не знакомы, то лучшим будет направить свои устремления на встречу с Учителем, который познакомит Вас, и направит в практике.

Другими словами, если Ваш опыт, полученный на диване, не даёт Вам ответы на все возникающие вопросы, то забудьте его. Он бесполезен, так как не несёт в себе освобождения. Если же даёт, то пользуйтесь им и освобождайтесь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012), Оскольд (29.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> А вот это подход учители часто критикуют.
> Сам по себе он полезен, чтобы перейти от пребывания в мыслях, к наблюдению за мыслями. Но пока наблюдается появление, пребывание и исчезновение мыслей в "пустоте", пустота остаётся не познанной. Пустота - отдельно, мысли - отдельно. Как самостоятельные сущности.
> Суть в том, что в этом процессе следует уйти от восприятия возникновения, пребывания и прекращения, перейдя к состоянию *самоосвобождения возникающих проявлений*. А когда это достигнуто, то пустота и проявления более не являются раздельными сущностями. Пустота становится природой этих проявлений. Не местом пребывания, а именно природой.


"21 Семзин" ЧННР: "В учении тречхо говорится о трех разновидностях распознавания сущности наших переживаний и возникающего в итоге самоосвобождения заблуждений. Самоосвобождение действием, или чердол (gcer grol), означает, что мы распознаем сущность мысли, представшей перед умом, пристально взглянув на нее; когда она находится там, на месте объекта - тогда эта мысль мгновенно освобождается, переходя в состояние ригпа. Самоосвобождение как автоматическая реакция, или шардол (shar grol), означает, что между возникновением мысли и ее автоматическим распознаванием и самоосвобождением есть кратчайший промежуток - мысль освобождается еще до того, как она прочно утвердится в качестве объекта. Вероятно, это происходит благодаря тому, что внимание быстро и автоматически обращается к своему источнику. Самоосвобождение методом бездеятельного пребывания в потоке самоосвобождения, или рандол (rang grol), означает, что мысли-проявления, которые возникают, спонтанно освобождаются по мере возникновения. При этом никакого промежутка между их возникновением и освобождением нет: они освобождаются, как линии на воде, которые исчезают, когда их чертишь. Поэтому для их самоосвобождения не нужны никакие действия - ни умышленные, ни автоматические. На этом последнем уровне самоосвобождения происходит одновременное проявление пустотности (шуньяты) и проявленности: возникающие проявления не скрывают пустотного характера сущности, а пустотный характер сущности не скрывает возникающей проявленности."

Получается, я говорил о первой разновидности распознавания сущности мыслей (чердол), а вы - о третьей (рандол).
А Алексей Каверин - о предпосылке такого распознавания, об отделении пустоты от мысли.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Последний пост, в этой теме:

*Нирдошь*, задайте такой вопрос Вашему Учителю, или ответьте на него сами. Как ведут себя дхаммы на растоянии протянутой руки? 




> Зачем Вам, вообще, Ваш "диванный опыт"?
> Если Вы знакомы с состоянием без страданий, то Вы знаете и как его достичь. Вам требуется только лишь усердствовать в этом достижении.
> Если не знакомы, то лучшим будет направить свои устремления на встречу с Учителем, который познакомит Вас, и направит в практике.
> 
> Другими словами, если Ваш опыт, полученный на диване, не даёт Вам ответы на все возникающие вопросы, то забудьте его. Он бесполезен, так как не несёт в себе освобождения. Если же даёт, то пользуйтесь им и освобождайтесь.


Да, спасибо, я так и делаю.
Я не знаю что это, если не ум. Но если это не ум, то мне "другого" ума не нужно, ибо я нашёл что хотел, а именно базу в которой я могу взять прибеище.
Если же первая задача Дзогчен, оберегать путь до ума, присваивая его себе, но не освобождать ЖС, то я отрекаюсь от этого пути, и буду показывать ум каждому кто его ищет, и пусть Экаджати накажет меня если я мотивирован чем то другим чем единство и сострадание, и сбиваю с пути прямо идущих.




> Получается, я говорил о первой разновидности распознавания сущности мыслей (чердол), а вы - о третьей (рандол).
> А Алексей Каверин - о предпосылке такого распознавания, об отделении пустоты от мысли.


Получается так

----------


## Greedy

> Получается, я говорил о первой разновидности распознавания сущности мыслей (чердол), а вы - о третьей (рандол).


Если начинать с начала нашего разговора, то Вы утверждали нечто иное, чем чердол.



> Сообщение от Alekk
> 
> 
> Но множество мыслей - тоже условность. Есть лишь одна мысль - самбхогокайя. И есть лишь одно ее содержание - нирманакайа.
> 
> 
> Мысль не является самбхогакаей. Мысль - это результат различения в теле осознавания. Т.е. следствие цепляния, ограничения непрерывной, нерождённой природы, следствие обособления в это природе какой-то сущности, которая называется мыслью.


После чего Вы уточнили, и получили мой более развёрнутый ответ:



> Сообщение от Alekk
> 
> 
> Когда мы созерцаем мысли со стороны, то обнаруживаем, что они сделаны из света, такие световые сгустки. И этот свет - свет самбхогокайи. Разве нет?
> 
> 
> Светом самбхогакаи являются не только мысли.
> Вся активность ума (активность, конечно же, понимается условно) является светом самбхогакаи. Мысль, которую мы можем наблюдать со стороны - одно из её проявлений. Возбуждение в 6-м сознании. Точно такое же возбуждение, обусловленное контактом, в каждом из 5-ти сознаний - это тоже свет самбхогакаи. Мы, вообще, не найдём ничего, что не являлось бы светом самбхогакаи, если будем смотреть в свой ум.


Если мы внимательно посмотрим, то здесь Вы не говорите о чердол.

Что говорите Вы:
Мысль - это свет (самбхогакая). Содержимое мысли - это нирманакая.
Я говорю:
Вся активность ума является самбхогакаей. Нирманакая - это самовосприятие (6 сознаний) этой активности.

Если же говорить в терминах чердол (самоосвобождении действием), то в Вашем случае, если мы смотрим на мысль, то данный вид активности воспринимается как некий свет ума. Цепляясь за этот свет, мы погружаемся в его содержимое. Не цепляясь, его содержимое растворяется. Сама мысль (свет) остаётся, как она есть (не растворяется). Т.е. это не является самоосвобождающим действием.

Если же рассмотреть моё описание подобным образом, то мы увидим, что когда мы обращаем внимание на мысль, мы видим, что мысль - это активность ума (например, в 6-м сознании). Здесь нет ни содержимого, ни отсутствие содержимого у этой мысли. Мы просто констатируем для себя (осознаём) тот факт, что ум активен. Таким образом мысль теряет всю свою силу. Она, будучи изначально связанной с неким объектом восприятия, предстаёт перед нами исключительно как просто активность ума. А так как объекта (то, что Вы назвали как содержимое мысли) у активности нет - мысль, как таковая, более не существует. Самоосвобождающее действие произошло.

Если речь идёт о шардол, то это процесс наблюдения умственной активности становится автоматическим.
Если же говорить о рангдол, то это процесс не наблюдения умственной активности, потому что мысли (в нашем двойственном понимании) более не возникают. Ум пребывает в своей основе, а вся активность ума - самоосвобождающее действие, потому что изначально лишено выделенных объектов восприятия, к которым можно цепляться (например, мыслями). Активность ума здесь сравнивается с лучами, исходящими от солнца. Они не имеют объектов (как мысль, например), они просто есть.




> А Алексей Каверин - о предпосылке такого распознавания, об отделении пустоты от мысли.


Алексей, да. Практика наблюдения появления, пребывание и исчезновение возмущений в уме - это основная часть випашьяны. До того, пока не будет познана природа этого процесса - непрерывная, нерождённая, безграничная и самоосвобождающаяся природа ума.

----------

Alekk (29.02.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> *Нирдошь*, задайте такой вопрос... Как ведут себя дхаммы на растоянии протянутой руки?


 Извините, но игра словами мне совсем не интересна) еще до встречи с Буддизмом наигрался.. абсолютно бесполезное занятие))

----------


## Alekk

> Что говорите Вы:
> Мысль - это свет (самбхогакая). Содержимое мысли - это нирманакая.
> Я говорю:
> Вся активность ума является самбхогакаей. Нирманакая - это самовосприятие (6 сознаний) этой активности.


И я о том же. Здесь я не вижу разницы. 




> Если же говорить в терминах чердол (самоосвобождении действием), то в Вашем случае, если мы смотрим на мысль, то данный вид активности воспринимается как некий свет ума. Цепляясь за этот свет, мы погружаемся в его содержимое. Не цепляясь, его содержимое растворяется. Сама мысль (свет) остаётся, как она есть (не растворяется). Т.е. это не является самоосвобождающим действием.


Согласен. Такое созерцание, на мой взгляд, - плод випашьяны в ваджраяне. (Возможно, в тхеравадинской випассане иначе.) Разве что мне не нравится фраза "его содержимое растворяется". Мой опыт показывает, что есть при этом неконцептуальное мгновенное знание содержания воспринимаемого "света ума". Без деталей. Некая совокупная осведомленность. Без цепляния. Поэтому я бы не стал говорить, что содержимое растворяется. Оно остается там внутри, на другом уровне. Но не осознается в том виде, как мы привыкли в повседневности. 




> Если же рассмотреть моё описание подобным образом, то мы увидим, что когда мы обращаем внимание на мысль, мы видим, что мысль - это активность ума (например, в 6-м сознании). Здесь нет ни содержимого, ни отсутствие содержимого у этой мысли. Мы просто констатируем для себя (осознаём) тот факт, что ум активен. Таким образом мысль теряет всю свою силу. Она, будучи изначально связанной с неким объектом восприятия, предстаёт перед нами исключительно как просто активность ума. А так как объекта (то, что Вы назвали как содержимое мысли) у активности нет - мысль, как таковая, более не существует. Самоосвобождающее действие произошло.


Опять же, не соглашусь, что содержимого мысли нет. Оно есть, но отсутствует цепляние за него, а потому осознается иначе, созерцательно. Но без цепляния за содержимое соответствующая активность ума теряет подпитку энергией осознавания, а потому соответствующая "волна" активности ума затихает, растворяется вместе с содержимым. Самоосвобождение действием.




> Если речь идёт о шардол, то это процесс наблюдения умственной активности становится автоматическим.


Да. Это промежуточный этап. Привыкание.




> Если же говорить о рангдол, то это процесс не наблюдения умственной активности, потому что мысли (в нашем двойственном понимании) более не возникают. Ум пребывает в своей основе, а вся активность ума - самоосвобождающее действие, потому что изначально лишено выделенных объектов восприятия, к которым можно цепляться (например, мыслями). Активность ума здесь сравнивается с лучами, исходящими от солнца. Они не имеют объектов (как мысль, например), они просто есть.


При этом знание происходящего присутствует в "потенциальном" виде. И я на этом настаиваю. Происходящего нет, но неконцептуальное знание о нем есть. 




> Алексей, да. Практика наблюдения появления, пребывание и исчезновение возмущений в уме - это основная часть випашьяны.


Я бы сказал, что это начальная часть випашьяны. После того, как пустота отделена от мыслей, и наблюдение за мыслями происходит на фоне пустоты, прекращается цепляние за содержимое мыслей и начинается созерцание света активности ума. Затем самоосвобождение действием произойдет само собой.

На этапе шардол, думаю, самоосвобождение начнет проявлятся в повседневной жизни. Думаю, это показатель данного этапа и потому выделяется отдельно.

----------


## Greedy

> Такое созерцание, на мой взгляд, - плод випашьяны в ваджраяне... Разве что мне не нравится фраза "его содержимое растворяется". Мой опыт показывает, что есть при этом неконцептуальное мгновенное знание содержания воспринимаемого "света ума". Без деталей. Некая совокупная осведомленность. Без цепляния. Поэтому я бы не стал говорить, что содержимое растворяется. Оно остается там внутри, на другом уровне. Но не осознается в том виде, как мы привыкли в повседневности...


Вы здесь и далее описываете медитативное переживание ясности. Оно не является осознаванием, которое является Дхармакаей.
Попробую описать различия подробнее.

Ключевой характеристикой медитативного переживания ясности является наличие ясности и спокойствия в этой ясности.
Например, возьмём какой-нибудь статично-динамический объект - раскачивающееся на ветру дерево или летящая в небе птица.
Мы смотрим на него и ум успокаивается. В какой-то момент мы приходим к тому, что остаётся только спокойное ясное восприятие, которое не нарушается никакими мыслями. Здесь мы можем говорить, то хотя у нас нет никакой мыслительной деятельности, мы, как бы, потенциально понимаем, что мы воспринимаем в данный момент.
Является ли такое восприятие самоосвобождающим? Если у нас возникает какая-то мысль, отвлекающая нас о неконцептуального восприятия происходящего, то если мы обратим своё внимание на эту мысль (отметим для себя), что она у нас есть, то эта мысль прекращается. Мы за ней не следуем. Таким образом мы освободились от мысли, её больше нет, но являлась ли сама мысль самоосвобождённой, совершенной? Нет. Это было отвлечение.
И вот возможность отвлечения, возможность прекращения такого восприятия является ключевым признаком того, что это медитативное переживание ясности, а не осознавание, которое является Дхармакаей. Также этим признаком называют спокойствие, которое сопровождает ясность. Что означает то же самое, что эта ясность зависима от отсутствия отвлечений.

Чтобы из этого состояния переживания ясности перейти к осознаванию, необходимо проделать некий финт, позволяющий оставить только ясность, которая уже не будет зависеть от спокойствия (отсутствия отвлечений).
Для этого можно попробовать отождествить себя с восприятием этого качающегося дерева или летящей птицы. Нирманакая, т.е. моё тело - это всё это наблюдаемое пространство.
Если в медитативном переживании ясности мы видим качающееся дерево, как бы смотря на него со стороны, с позиции некого наблюдателя. То теперь мы считаем себя самыми наблюдением этого качающегося дерева.
Что при этом происходит? Любые изменения восприятия становятся самбхокагаей. Поэтому относительно свободно двигающийся объект подходит очень хорошо.
Дхармакая же естественным образом становится вместилищем всего этого восприятия. Чистой, всеохватывающей сферой осознавания.
Является ли такое восприятие самоосвобождающим? Если у нас возникает какая-то мысль, и мы обращаем на неё внимание (отмечаем, что она у нас есть), она автоматически становится частью динамически меняющегося осознавания. Она уже самосовершенна, какой бы она не появилась. И она не может быть никакой другой, грязной, плохой или хорошей. Она является аспектом постоянно меняющейся самбхогакаи, которая воспринимается (нирманакая).
Есть ли у появившейся мысли содержимое? Нет, и быть не может. Всё, что мы называли содержимым, тоже является проявлением осознавания. Мы не на чём не можем остановиться, ни что не можем выделить из этого потока.
И даже то качающееся дерево мы никак не может обозначить. Так как попытки обозначения - это тоже проявление осознавания.

Ключевой характеристикой здесь является не только самосовершенство всего, что происходит в уме, но и единство трёх кай. Мы здесь их не можем рассмотреть отдельно. Они все три всегда и сразу. Так было всегда. И ничто не может нарушить это восприятие, потому что всё является его содержимым.

Различие же между чердол, шардол и рангдол заключается в глубине погружения в эту сферу. В чердол мы замечаем возникновение в уме, и этот процесс делает возникшеесамосовершенными. В шардол нам не нужно замечать. Мы покоимся в этой сфере, спокойно наблюдая (не прилагая никаких усилий для принятия или отвержения) за всем, что в ней возникает. В рангдол осознавание доходит до аппогея, и мы уже не можем произвести различение, чтобы выделить какое-либо возникновение. Ум становится подобным лучистому солнцу, где каждая точка пространства осознавания непрерывно претерпевает изменения.

----------

Alekk (29.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Вы здесь и далее описываете медитативное переживание ясности. Оно не является осознаванием, которое является Дхармакаей.


Я о другом. Я описываю созерцание светоносности в глубокой медитации випашьяны, а не ясное состояние ума в бодрствовании. Возможно, мы друг друга не поняли из-за этого.




> Ключевой характеристикой медитативного переживания ясности является наличие ясности и спокойствия в этой ясности.
> Например, возьмём какой-нибудь статично-динамический объект - раскачивающееся на ветру дерево или летящая в небе птица.


Во время медитации плодом випашьяны может стать созерцание светоносности (света ума) именно как света. Это уровень самбхогокайи. Попытка рассмотреть содержимое этих свечений приводит к переходу в состояние похожее на сновидение, где в явном виде воспринимаются знакомые нам картины. Это уровень нирманакайи. Дхармакайа, в данном случае, - это пустотная основа светоносности. То, из чего светоносность исходит и в чем растворяется. Выход с усилием из наблюдения содержания светоносности в созерцание светоносности, - это чердол. Но созерцание появления светоносности без вовлечения в содержимое - это уже рандол. 




> Мы смотрим на него и ум успокаивается. В какой-то момент мы приходим к тому, что остаётся только спокойное ясное восприятие, которое не нарушается никакими мыслями. Здесь мы можем говорить, то хотя у нас нет никакой мыслительной деятельности, мы, как бы, потенциально понимаем, что мы воспринимаем в данный момент.


Это лишь отсутствие ментального потока. Вовлеченность в "содержание" светоносности остается. 




> Чтобы из этого состояния переживания ясности перейти к осознаванию, необходимо проделать некий финт, позволяющий оставить только ясность, которая уже не будет зависеть от спокойствия (отсутствия отвлечений).
> Для этого можно попробовать отождествить себя с восприятием этого качающегося дерева или летящей птицы. Нирманакая, т.е. моё тело - это всё это наблюдаемое пространство. Если в медитативном переживании ясности мы видим качающееся дерево, как бы смотря на него со стороны, с позиции некого наблюдателя. То теперь мы считаем себя самыми наблюдением этого качающегося дерева.


Есть 4 крайности:
Я есть, другое есть (этернализм).
Меня нет, другого нет (нигилизм).
Я есть, другого нет (шэнтонг?).
Меня нет, другое есть (анатман? рангтонг?).

Ваше описание похоже на 4-ю крайность. Когда я вошел в это состояние первый раз, то был просто в шоке. Пару недель ходил ошалевший. Проходное состояние.




> Что при этом происходит? Любые изменения восприятия становятся самбхокагаей.


У меня есть сильная убежденность, что созерцание самбхогокайи в бодрствующем состоянии - это Тогал, то есть восприятие светоносности на фоне проявленности. И никак иначе. Могу ошибаться.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Во время медитации плодом випашьяны может стать созерцание светоносности (света ума) именно как света. Это уровень самбхогокайи.


Это не может быть уровней самбхогакаи, потому что в этом опыте явно присутствует наблюдатель, которые вместо форм видит свет. Это бесформенные сферы. Отождествление в них приведёт к попаданию в соответствующие бесформенных дхьяны.
Самбхогакая же является одним из уровней (телом) Будды. И если Вы пользуетесь воззрением Ати, то тела Будды недвойственны. В них нет ни наблюдателя, ни наблюдаемого.




> Попытка рассмотреть содержимое этих свечений приводит к переходу в состояние похожее на сновидение, где в явном виде воспринимаются знакомые нам картины. Это уровень нирманакайи.


Это вхождение в мир форм через миры без форм. Нирманакая же, опять же, должна обладать характеристикой недвойственности. Иначе это очередное самсарное состояние.




> Дхармакайа, в данном случае, - это пустотная основа светоносности. То, из чего светоносность исходит и в чем растворяется.


Основа воспринимаемой светоностности (именно воспринимаемой) - это восьмая дхьяна, полностью пустая даже от восприятия и не восприятия.




> Выход с усилием из наблюдения содержания светоносности в созерцание светоносности, - это чердол. Но созерцание появления светоносности без вовлечения в содержимое - это уже рандол.


Из распознанного осознавания выйти нельзя. В этом вся его суть. Когда происходит распознавание осознавания, то узнаётся своя истинная природа, которая была всегда. Это знание нельзя потерять, совершив какую-то деятельность. Это знание после узнавания присутствует всегда. В этом смысл введения в природу ума. Его не нужно делать постоянно, не нужно возобновлять или как-то поддерживать. Как только оно узнано, оно будет всегда, в любом состоянии. Вы можете сесть в медитации, с определённым намерением делать какую-то визуализацию, а завершив свою практику встать и осознать, что между тем, чем Вы только что занимались, и тем, что происходит с умом сейчас, нет никакой разницы. Вы больше не сможете сказать, что до этого я медитировал, а сейчас я не медитирую. Сама медитация становится условностью, неким конкретно обозначенным действием.




> Есть 4 крайности:
> Я есть, другое есть (этернализм).
> Меня нет, другого нет (нигилизм).
> Я есть, другого нет (шэнтонг?).
> Меня нет, другое есть (анатман? рангтонг?).


Если нет я, как можно определить, что есть ли другое? Надо выйти за рамки как отрицания или утверждения себя, так и за рамки отрицания или утверждения другого.




> Ваше описание похоже на 4-ю крайность. Когда я вошел в это состояние первый раз, то был просто в шоке. Пару недель ходил ошалевший. Проходное состояние.


Отождествление с воспринимаемым - это действительно проходное состояние. Именно так достигают дхьян. Если Вы сделаете это в присутствии какого-то сильного раздражителя (например, на морозе), то будете в ещё более сильном шоке, потому что никаких физических ощущений, кроме описываемых как ощущения первой дхьяны, Вы испытывать не будете.

Но в этом состоянии надо утвердится, чтобы распознать природу осознавания. Одного отождествления мало. Необходимо именно осознать, что всё воспринимаемое - это движения ума. После этого пропадает даже различение дхьяна или не дхьяна.




> У меня есть сильная убежденность, что созерцание самбхогокайи в бодрствующем состоянии - это Тогал, то есть восприятие светоносности на фоне проявленности. И никак иначе. Могу ошибаться.


Насколько я знаю, в Тогал работают с вполне конкретными видениями с содержимым, а не со светом. Заканчивая тем, что третья стадия, "завершённое видение" - это аналог чистого иллюзорного тела: свой тело воспринимается как сияющие атомы, тела других - со всеми каналами, чакрами, бинду, весь мир - как воздушная беспрепятственная иллюзия.

Разница осознавания с простым отождествлением с восприятием в том, что в осознавании вся активность ума воспринимается как активность ума и ничто более. Т.е. если возникает какая-то мысль о том, чем я являюсь, то это воспринимается просто как игра умственного сознания.
Если же осознавание не распознано, то в состоянии отождествления мы можем связывать себя с теми ощущениями и возможностями, которые в этом состоянии имеются. В осознавании же мы выходим за границы различения, попадая в сферу равностности ко всему, что наполняет ум.

Если же мы не отождествляем себя с восприятием, то даже если мы воспринимаем чистый свет место форм, то мы всё ещё находимся в двойственном восприятии, в котором есть наблюдатель и наблюдаемые явления (свет, например). В осозновании же никакого света нет. Всё является только лишь проявлением самого осознавания. Т.е. ничего кроме осознавания найти не удастся. Ни света, ни форм, ни ощущений, ни мыслей - исключительно одно, уникальное осознавание.

----------

Alekk (29.02.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.02.2012)

----------

